# Learn 50 Things.....



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

This went around in an email but .... could we use it here?

Copy and paste it- remove the quote tags....and insert your own answers

Learn 50 things
about your friends, and let them learn 50 things about you! (Gee this is exciting already  ) 

1. Do you like blue cheese? Hell no
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac...followed closely by the fish filet and small cheeseburger :eat1:
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? only with cole slaw and mustard- onions are great too 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Angels We Have Heard on High
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? tea
9. Can you do push ups? I push up out of the bed every morning
10. Are you a great friend to all? I can only try...
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? bracelets - necklaces second
12. Favorite hobby? reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no (oh that was funny  )
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? I was distracted  (no)
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? just one?
16. Middle name? my maiden name
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I am bored. I need to get more sleep. Will Prince charming go to the wrong address again?
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - cucumber, watermelon, cherries
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet coke, tea
20. Current worry right now? getting out of debt
21. Current hate right now? state of government
22. Favorite place to be? with my children
23. How did you bring in the New Year? playing poker
24. Where would you like to go? Penguin island in Australia
25. Name three people who will complete this. Swamptoad, Mariac and Timberwolf
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? white
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? no.....
30. Favorite color(s)? blue, maroon and black
31. Would you be a pirate? Pirate wench....this is so hot.... 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? Mirabella
34. Favorite boy's names? Gabriel
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now
36. Last thing that made you laugh? a friend...and he was trying to be serious 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? This is a really stupid question.....
38. Worst injury you've ever had? leg sprain when I fell down some stairs while mopping them
39. Do you love where you live? no 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Amy
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it
45. What is your favorite book? The Prophet by Khalil Gibran
46. What is your favorite candy? red licorice and starburst
47. What is your favorite sports team? sports suck
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I dont want a funeral- just burn me
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching TV and trying to sleep
50. Can you sing? not a bit...but that doesn't stop me


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 8, 2008)

I want to play too.

1. Do you like blue cheese? yes I do
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? absolutely
6. What do you think of hot dogs? with sharp cheddar and ketchup
7. Favorite Christmas Song? O Holy Night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? coffe made by hubby
9. Can you do push ups? not if I plan on getting off the floor this year
10. Are you a great friend to all? I think so, my friends are awesome
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? wedding ring, a plain gold band
12. Favorite hobby? talking on the telephone
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? only if my dogs count
14. Do you have A.D.D.? no, but I love too many people that do
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? laziness
16. Middle name? Elizabeth
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I am hungry, I feel sore, and thank goodness it is finally raining.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - veal parmesan, salad, garlic knots
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet something or other and coffee
20. Current worry right now? maintaining what I have
21. Current hate right now? any despair and suffering
22. Favorite place to be? home with hubby and furbabies
23. How did you bring in the New Year? relaxing at home watching tv
24. Where would you like to go? Portland, Oregon in June during Rose Festival
25. Name three people who will complete this? me and two others
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? light blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? yes, but I find whistling in general, quite annoying
30. Favorite color(s)? white, hello kitty pink and yellow
31. Would you be a pirate? never
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? Chloe
34. Favorite boy's names? Dakota
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now
36. Last thing that made you laugh? hubby telling me about washing the dog
37. Best bed sheets as a child? pale assorted rainbow stripes with stars top sheet and a Snoopy pillow case (which I still have and use, the pillow case)
38. Worst injury you've ever had? major infection which required immediate surgery
39. Do you love where you live? yes
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? besides me? my nephew's fiance
42. How many dogs do you have? 2 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? only in my dreams, no really
45. What is your favorite book? The Bible
46. What is your favorite candy? most kinds of chocolate (but if I was in NJ, I would be eating a Cadbury Creme Egg)
47. What is your favorite sports team? uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, none
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Amazing Grace
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? catching up with Dims
50. Can you sing? not really, but I do it anyway


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 8, 2008)

Me too!

1. Do you like blue cheese? yummy
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no
3. Do you own a gun? no
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese, NO MUSTARD!!!
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no, I have a wonderful doctor who doesn't give me crap about my weight
6. What do you think of hot dogs? with ketchup (heretic in Chicago) onion, tomato and pickle
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Silent Night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Diet Pepsi
9. Can you do push ups? Not even under pain of death
10. Are you a great friend to all? I hope they think I am
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My class ring from U of Ill
12. Favorite hobby? tatting and cross stitch
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? some do, some don't
14. Do you have A.D.D.? nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? tend to take things too personally sometimes
16. Middle name? Lois
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... The baked ziti smells good, I hope it's done soon, I am glad my house and Kitteh survived yesterday's tornado, Family Guy is one of the funniest shows on TV
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Swim cap, goggles, ricotta cheese
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Diet Pepsi, water, lemonade
20. Current worry right now? Any more tornadoes tonight?
21. Current hate right now? My boss
22. Favorite place to be? in a pool or at home with my kitteh
23. How did you bring in the New Year? sleeping
24. Where would you like to go? Australia
25. Name three people who will complete this? hellifiknow
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? everyone
27 What color shirt are you wearing? blue and white nightgown
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No, I feel like I am gonna squirt out of the bed like a watermelon seed 
29. Can you whistle? Yup, really loud too
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue
31. Would you be a pirate? Arrrrrrrggggghhhhh
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? Hermione (my Kitteh)
34. Favorite boy's names? Tristan
35. What's in your pocket right now? 100% pocket-free at the moment
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Family Guy
37. Best bed sheets as a child? We never got fancy sheets, only had ugly light green ones.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Blew out my knee in Tae Kwon Do
39. Do you love where you live? yes
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? My friend Denice
42. How many dogs do you have? No dogs of my own, just a Kitteh. But I get to hang with all the dogs in the neighborhood because I am a groomer 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Yeah, I doubt it
45. What is your favorite book? All Creatures Great and Small
46. What is your favorite candy? Dove Dark Chocolate
47. What is your favorite sports team? *DaBEARS*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Time of My Life
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching M*A*S*H
50. Can you sing? Only in the car


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? NO
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? NO
3. Do you own a gun? NO
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- BIC MAC NO CHEESE
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? NO
6. What do you think of hot dogs? LOVE EM
7. Favorite Christmas Song? SILVER AND GOLD
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? OJ
9. Can you do push ups? HELL NO
10. Are you a great friend to all? I TRY TO BE
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? EARRINGS THEN BRACELETS
12. Favorite hobby? CRAFTING
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? DOUBTFUL
14. Do you have A.D.D.? NOPE
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? LACK OF SELF CONTROL
16. Middle name? JULIA
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... GREAT TV SHOW, I WANT SOMETHING TO DRINK, I NEED TO PEE
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - FLOWER POTS, PHOTOS, TOOTHPASTE
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... OJ, COKE, ICED TEA
20. Current worry right now? MY PARENT'S 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARTY
21. Current hate right now? MY PERSONAL LIFE
22. Favorite place to be? AT HOME, WATCHING TV
23. How did you bring in the New Year? WATCHING TV WITH NEPHEW
24. Where would you like to go? ON A CRUISE
25. Name three people who will complete this. HAVEN'T A CLUE
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? ALL OF THEM
27 What color shirt are you wearing? PINK AND WHITE STRIPED
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? NEVER DID IT 
29. Can you whistle? YEP
30. Favorite color(s)? PINK WHITE BLACK
31. Would you be a pirate? YOU MEAN I'M NOT NOW?
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? NONE
33. Favorite girl's names? ELIZABETH
34. Favorite boy's names? CHRISTOPHER
35. What's in your pocket right now? LINT
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A TV SHOW
37. Best bed sheets as a child? DON'T REMEMBER
38. Worst injury you've ever had? NEVER BEEN INJURED 
39. Do you love where you live? YES
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? THREE
41. Who is your loudest friend? PATTI
42. How many dogs do you have? NONE
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I HOPE SO
45. What is your favorite book? SKIPPING CHRISTMAS
46. What is your favorite candy? SNICKERS
47. What is your favorite sports team? CLEVELAND INDIANS
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? THEME FROM OUT OF AFRICA
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? SURFING THE NET
50. Can you sing? YES


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll play as well 

1. Do you like blue cheese? yes

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no

3. Do you own a gun? no

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- double quarter pounder w/cheese

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no

6. What do you think of hot dogs? chicago has some of the best!

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Ave Maria

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? tea w/ a bit of milk and sugar

9. Can you do push ups? a couple

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My custom big chunky turquoise and coral necklace

12. Favorite hobby? shopping...lol okay, cooking

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no

14. Do you have A.D.D.? no

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? don't hate anything

16. Middle name? marie

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... need to check on dinner; what will I wear to work tomorrow?; I need to call my Mother

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - peach pear italian soda, salt and vinegar kettle chips, allergy meds

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... riesling, water, tea

20. Current worry right now? burning dinner cause I'm messing around online

21. Current hate right now? weather wrecking havoc on my sinuses

22. Favorite place to be? under my huge down blanket reading a great book 

23. How did you bring in the New Year? we went club hopping and to a wine and cheese bar in the Loop

24. Where would you like to go? accra

25. Name three people who will complete this. Violet B, Lilly, and Tina

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all of them!

27 What color shirt are you wearing? pink and white

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? yes

29. Can you whistle? I try...so that's a no

30. Favorite color(s)? most shades of pink

31. Would you be a pirate? uh, no

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? baby love; little duece coupe; he loves me

33. Favorite girl's names? Kerrington (when I have one)

34. Favorite boy's names? Langston (when I have one)

35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? a forward one of my friends read to me

37. Best bed sheets as a child? I don't know - probably something with barbie or cinderella

38. Worst injury you've ever had? bruised, bloody knees after surviving a head on collision

39. Do you love where you live? yes! yes! yes!

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3

41. Who is your loudest friend? James

42. How many dogs do you have? 0 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? don't know

45. What is your favorite book? Eat, Pray, Love

46. What is your favorite candy? Mary janes

47. What is your favorite sports team? don't watch them

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? don't know...something beautiful though

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? shooting the breeze with a house full of friends...had a bbq

50. Can you sing? nope
__________________


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay..........I wanna play! Hugs, Kara

1. Do you like blue cheese? YES
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- cheeseburger , no onions
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Eh
7. Favorite Christmas Song? I wonder as I wander or O Holy Night or Ave Maria
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? strong coffee with cream
9. Can you do push ups? don't think so!
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? earrings
12. Favorite hobby? singing, playing my flute or reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? sometimes, but what do THEY know? LOL!
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, but my son does
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? sometimes I feel others think of me as a Pollyanna...that AND I laugh too loud at movies!
16. Middle name? Mae, Lamb, Kraft or Brewer......take your pick...I have lived many lives...LOL
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I am getting sleepy, It's still HOT outside at 1 am and what is the dog barking at this time???
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - gasoline, cat food and dog biscuits
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet rite and crystal light
20. Current worry right now? singing a solo at a concert next weekend
21. Current hate right now? Bush
22. Favorite place to be? On my front porch rocking at sunset
23. How did you bring in the New Year? kissing my hubby
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland
25. Name three people who will complete this. No pressure...don't know
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? black and green
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? yes, a happy tune 
30. Favorite color(s)? blues, greens and pink
31. Would you be a pirate? I am a decendant of Edward Teach, Blackbeard! But, only if I get to sleep with Johnny Depp. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever I am in rehearsal for.
33. Favorite girl's names? Melissa Joy
34. Favorite boy's names? Benjamin
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My son laughing in the other room 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? hot pink
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Toss up between breaking my ankle twice or getting hit in the head with a golf club.....
39. Do you love where you live? oh yes! 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Kristie G.
42. How many dogs do you have? 1 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I don't believe so...is that a joke?
45. What is your favorite book? Circle of Friends by Maeve Binchey
46. What is your favorite candy? anything chocolate
47. What is your favorite sports team? Don't have one...don't care about sports
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Tis a gift to be simple
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping like a baby
50. Can you sing? Yes, love to sing!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

I love this kinda stuff!

1. Do you like blue cheese? Ugh! Nope! Too strong. I prefer milder flavors.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? Not me, hubby has a shotgun, necessary in the country.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Fillet-o-fish 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? YES!!!
6. What do you think of hot dogs? They're okay, but I prefer brats! 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Tie between Carol of the Bells and You're All I Want For Christmas as sung by SheDaisy.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Cinnamon flavored coffee, with lots of half n half and sweetener.
9. Can you do push ups? Used to, haven't tried in a long while, so don't know.
10. Are you a great friend to all? Friend, yes, but I'm close friends to only a few.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My wedding rings and my Mom's High School ring. I'm a sentamentalist.
12. Favorite hobby? Currently, don't have a favorite, unless you count internetting as a hobby.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? LOL! Nope, not a Diva!
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope, at least I don't think so. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm not as independent as I'd like to be.
16. Middle name? Elaine
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... It's late. I wonder if anyone will like my new avatar picture, I wanna go to a bash!
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Cherries, notecards, Lindt 70% Cocoa Dark Chocolate Bar.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Water, Coffee, Decaf Green Tea.
20. Current worry right now? Money woes.
21. Current hate right now? Rising gas prices and how it affects the economy.
22. Favorite place to be? Dimensions
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Watching the ball drop by myself. Not very thrilling this year.
24. Where would you like to go? Anywhere there is turquoise blue water, sandy beaches and dolphins.
25. Name three people who will complete this. EdX, CaMellie, ThikJerseyChik.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Lavender
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Any aqua blues - especially turquoise, hunter green, periwinkle, chocolate brown.
31. Would you be a pirate? Nope. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I sing along with the radio, mostly country tunes.
33. Favorite girl's names? Jessica, Alexandra, Melanie, Natalie.
34. Favorite boy's names? David, Stephen, Adam, Max.
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing
36. Last thing that made you laugh? One of the pictures on the Caturday thread. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Pink with roses on it, cotton percale.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I slammed the car door on my thumb. The nail has never been the same since.
39. Do you love where you live? Somedays I do, most days I don't.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Vonnah
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Dunno
45. What is your favorite book? The Lord of the Rings Trilogy by J.R.R. Tolkien
46. What is your favorite candy? Peanut M&M's and Russell Stover's Chocolates.
47. What is your favorite sports team? Don't have one.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Don't want a funeral, just a memorial. Haven't given thought to music, Maybe so long farewell from The Sound of Music.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Posting at Dimensions
50. Can you sing? Yes.


----------



## wistful (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm totally a sucker for reading these so I might as well fill one out!

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes..it's one of my favorite cheeses actually.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No (I somehow doubt we are going to see a yes to this question!!)
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes,especially a doctor I've never seen before.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I'm none too crazy about pork ones but beef I love. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Little drummer boy & Merry Christmas by Nat King Cole..can't choose between them.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? iced tea or water.
9. Can you do push ups? nope
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be but I don't always succeed.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A necklace I've had for years now.
12. Favorite hobby? Spending way too much time online
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no and I never have.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? not officially but sometimes I think I do.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?It's very hard to limit this to one so I'll choose the one that often gives me the most trouble..I care entirely too much what other people think.
16. Middle name? Maura
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...My eyes are itchy,my nose is stuffy and I hope my mood changes for the better soon.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - water,diet pepsi,chocolate bar
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink- diet pepsi,iced tea,water
20. Current worry right now? concern about a friendship
21. Current hate right now? See number 15
22. Favorite place to be? Right now I would love to be in Vermont..there's few places more beautiful this time of year.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I believe I was asleep when 12 hit.
24. Where would you like to go? San Francisco.
25. Name three people who will complete this.Not sure
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? On a survey such as this I enjoy reading everyone's answers.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? purple
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I much prefer the crispness of cotton especially during the warmer weather.
29. Can you whistle? Yes but not well enough to do it for long.
30. Favorite color(s)? to decorate with: Bright,edgy,greens,some calmer greens, some yellow, some orange & also neutrals to tone it all down because I don't like to go too crazy with my color schemes.To wear:lots and lots of neutrals,periwinkle,chocolate brown,true reds 
31. Would you be a pirate? Can't say that I would
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I tend not to sing in the shower
33. Favorite girl's names? Emily,Kira.
34. Favorite boy's names? Alexander
35. What's in your pocket right now? Lint
36. Last thing that made you laugh? An episode of Flight of the conchords.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Sesame street bedsheets..I used them till they had a hole.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? A dentist who didn't know what he was doing, gave me two dry sockets after pulling my wisdom teeth improperly.That was pain I hope never to feel again.
39. Do you love where you live? Not completely but yes I do..I have a new appreciation for it after living somewhere else I hated.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? of all time? Michele
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I'm not aware of any.
45. What is your favorite book? this changes all the time
46. What is your favorite candy? This changes all the time also!! right now it's swedish fish and I wish I had a piece of marzipan.
47. What is your favorite sports team? I really don't follow sports.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I admit..I have never even thought of this..I have no clue.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? fiddling around on the computer
50. Can you sing? no..I have an absolutely terrible voice...doesn't stop me from trying though!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 9, 2008)

My turn...


1. Do you like blue cheese? yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no 
3. Do you own a gun? no
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- quarter pounder w/cheese
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? depends on the kind of doctor
6. What do you think of hot dogs? with mustard and ketchup
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Mary, Did You Know?
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? juice of any kind
9. Can you do push ups? um no :blink:
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't wear any
12. Favorite hobby? texting
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? um no
14. Do you have A.D.D.? no
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? jealousy
16. Middle name? Faith
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I should go to bed, I'm not tired, my best friend is an asshole *you asked*
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - soda, chips, and pretzels
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Kool-Aid, soda, and juice
20. Current worry right now? I'm out of meds
21. Current hate right now? lack of finances
22. Favorite place to be? anywhere with Adrian
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I was sleeping
24. Where would you like to go? Alaska
25. Name three people who will complete this? 3 Dim posters
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? teal
31. Would you be a pirate? Argh! I mean...yes
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Apologize by One republic
33. Favorite girl's names? Brianna...Katherine
34. Favorite boy's names? Garrett...Samuel
35. What's in your pocket right now? nothing
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Adrian told me a funny story
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Strawberry Shortcake
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Injury? Broke all the toes on both feet
39. Do you love where you live? it's ok
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? David
42. How many dogs do you have? none
43. Does someone have a crush on you? yeah
45. What is your favorite book? Any of the Dragonriders books
46. What is your favorite candy? salt water taffy
47. What is your favorite sports team? Dallas Cowboys
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Amazing Grace<--on bagpipes
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping
50. Can you sing? not really, but I do it anyway


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac, although the new angus burger(the regular one) is pretty good too
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I like them - but I like them without condiments
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Carol of the bells
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? water
9. Can you do push ups? Yes, although at the moment I am recovering from a neck/shoulder injury so I can only do pushups while simultaneously screaming. 
10. Are you a great friend to all? To all, no. To a select few, yes.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? don't have one
12. Favorite hobby? Does filling out surveys about myself count?
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I sincerely doubt it.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I procrastinate. A LOT.
16. Middle name? Anne
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I'm pretty tired. I should go to bed. Who am I kidding, I'll be up for hours.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - I honestly didn't buy anything yesterday. Really.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet coke, ginger ale
20. Current worry right now? a work related issue
21. Current hate right now? the fact that it is almost summer(I live in LA, summer's bad here)
22. Favorite place to be? as long as there's pine trees, I'm good
23. How did you bring in the New Year? with friends at their party
24. Where would you like to go? Argentina
25. Name three people who will complete this. I have no idea.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I don't know, it depends who answers.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? red
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? No
30. Favorite color(s)? green
31. Would you be a pirate? HELL YEAH!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't sing in the shower
33. Favorite girl's names? Valerie
34. Favorite boy's names? Nicholas
35. What's in your pocket right now? I don't have on anything with pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? something I read in a thread here a few minutes ago
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I don't remember.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I had a chair dropped off a balcony onto my head. It cut through the muscle along my hairline right above my left temple (obviously, it could have been MUCH worse) and gave me a concussion and I had 45 stitches in the muscle and the skin. 
39. Do you love where you live? NO 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?1
41. Who is your loudest friend? Kathy
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? How should I know that?
45. What is your favorite book? Memoirs From the House of the Dead by Fyodor Dostoevsky
46. What is your favorite candy? as long as it's chocolate, it's fine
47. What is your favorite sports team? Even though I grew up near Chicago, I have always been a Detroit Red Wings fan.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? That's a creepy question. I don't care.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? I think i was checking my email
50. Can you sing? I guess


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 9, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Do you like blue cheese? yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No but I did snort it once in the 80's
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I like em
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Do You Hear What I Hear
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? water
9. Can you do push ups? no but I do do wall push ups 
10. Are you a great friend to all? To all, no. To a select few, yes.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my wedding ring
12. Favorite hobby? reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I sincerely doubt it.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I procrastinate. A LOT.
16. Middle name? Marie
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Butch is going to die at work today, it's so damn hot, that pumpkin yogurt I made was really good..
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - bananas, zucchini squash, chicken chili
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, tea, crystal light immunity
20. Current worry right now? that my fat cat is too hot
21. Current hate right now? this humidity
22. Favorite place to be? by the pool
23. How did you bring in the New Year? bbw party
24. Where would you like to go? Paris
25. Name three people who will complete this. I have no idea.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? someone I know in real life
27 What color shirt are you wearing? blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? yes but I do it wrong, I suck in instead of blow out...
30. Favorite color(s)? yellow
31. Would you be a pirate? no, they scare me
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't sing in the shower
33. Favorite girl's names? Serena
34. Favorite boy's names? Michael
35. What's in your pocket right now? I don't have on anything with pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? something on the View
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I think it was Barbie
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I fell off a second story porch when I was 16 and hurt my hip really bad 
39. Do you love where you live? I like it but don't love it
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3(hangs head in shame)
41. Who is your loudest friend? Juanita
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I think so
45. What is your favorite book? My Sister's Keeper
46. What is your favorite candy? nonpareils
47. What is your favorite sports team? Boston Red Sox
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Only Time by Enya
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? we were out all day shopping and walking so I went to bed early, so sleeping...
50. Can you sing? yes
__________________


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? on wings yes 
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? nope
3. Do you own a gun? not at the moment
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- quarter pounder with cheese 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yeah
6. What do you think of hot dogs? i looooooooove slaw dogs
7. Favorite Christmas Song? i hate christmas music...was in band for too many years and we played it so much that it makes me sick
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? coke
9. Can you do push ups? not even a half of one
10. Are you a great friend to all? i try to be
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? piercings
12. Favorite hobby? computer and spending time with Bruce
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? nope..i work alone lol
14. Do you have A.D.D.? no but everyone around me does lol
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? i have a hard time with decisions.
16. Middle name? Kaye
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. i miss my man, i'm bored, and coughing sucks
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - nothing
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... coke, tea and water
20. Current worry right now? finding a job
21. Current hate right now? distance
22. Favorite place to be? with my family and bruce
23. How did you bring in the New Year? with Bruce <3
24. Where would you like to go? NY
25. Name three people who will complete this. I dunno
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? pink stripes
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? i dunno
29. Can you whistle? sorta
30. Favorite color(s)? pink
31. Would you be a pirate? Pirate wench....this is so hot.... 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? i have no idea..never thought about it
34. Favorite boy's names? i like names with the "K" sounds
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now
36. Last thing that made you laugh? playing ball with my nephew .. i was bouncing the ball off his head and he was getting aggrivated. He threw the ball at me trying to get back at me and it bounced off my belly onto his head lol
37. Best bed sheets as a child? we had regular sheets
38. Worst injury you've ever had? ripped ACL
39. Do you love where you live? no ...i hate it
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Bruce lol
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? yeah i guess
45. What is your favorite book? Scaramouche by Alexander Dumas
46. What is your favorite candy? Peanut Butter Eggs
47. What is your favorite sports team? Notre Dame
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? ugh i'd rather not have one. 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching TV with my dad
50. Can you sing? not even a tiny bit


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? I don't think so. Not really sure though.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? nah, just shoot it. JUST KIDDING!
3. Do you own a gun? I could make a crude remark, but no. I do not own a fire arm capable of harming someone physically.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac, FOR SURE
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes. 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? They are good with the proper condiments.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? The entire Hanson Christmas album.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? water or tea.
9. Can you do push ups? yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? definitely not. only a great friend to my close friends. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My boho necklaces.
12. Favorite hobby? Music or film.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nah.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? no such thing.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Mentally - overthinking physically - actually caring about my appearance.
16. Middle name? William
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. I thought I would be over hardcore music at this point in my life, I want to play drums RIGHT now, I need a shower.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - a 40oz of king cobra, and a shitty chicken pita thing from 7/11
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Shitty domestic beer, water, tea.
20. Current worry right now? What tickets I'm going to get for leaving the scene of a crime.
21. Current hate right now? Not being as intelligent as I should be.
22. Favorite place to be? Anywhere on a skateboard or behind a drumset. AND MY BED.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? The usual, obsessing over a girl I just met because of her appearance, getting a little lip action and never talking to her again because there was no fucking substance.
24. Where would you like to go? Cali, Alaska, hawaii, iceland, UK, China, Africa... pretty much everywhere.
25. Name three people who will complete this. no idea.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? uurrbody.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? no shirt.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I don't believe I have and I don't believe I would.
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? I'm really liking yellow shirts, but mostly grey, black and blue.
31. Would you be a pirate? no.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? usually freestylin.
33. Favorite girl's names? It really doesn't matter.
34. Favorite boy's names? Classy shit.
35. What's in your pocket right now? chapstick, lighter, change.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? writing a little note to my buddy about how I was going to walk 4 miles instead of waiting for him to wake up to drive me home.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? White ones.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken left three fingers, rolled the same ankle 3 times... that last one was probably the worst.
39. Do you love where you live? Yea, for the most part. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 5
41. Who is your loudest friend? Stephan (as though anyone would know...)
42. How many dogs do you have? 1
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Don't believe so.
45. What is your favorite book? Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut or One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest by Ken Kesey
46. What is your favorite candy? Peanut Butter Eggs
47. What is your favorite sports team? Cubs. Don't really care though.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? If I died at this age, I would want a really unorthodox funeral with a couple mixes of all the shit I listen to. AND definitely a lot of the really awful bands I used to listen to.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Writing, watching fargo, and drinking a 40.
50. Can you sing? little bit.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? <gag>
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope 
3. Do you own a gun? Several...they shoot nails and staples
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Sausage McMuffin, add bacon
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Only about getting back and forth betweent the parkinglot and the 3rd floor office
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Chili dogs once a week on average
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Carol Of The Bells - Mannheim Steamroller
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Diet Dr Pepper
9. Can you do push ups? ROFLMFAO
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? None
12. Favorite hobby? Model Railroading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Once upon a time
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Probably
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Does existance count?
16. Middle name? E is all you're gett'n
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... @#$% Windows XP....Drained...It's too damned hot
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday Nothing, nothing, and more of the same
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet diet Dr Pepper, diet Cherry Coke
20. Current worry right now? getting wife's computer fixed
21. Current hate right now? @#$% Windows XP
22. Favorite place to be? That I can actually be, front porch
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Kissing wife
24. Where would you like to go? Greek Islands
25. Name three people who will complete this. No clue
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No clue
27 What color shirt are you wearing? What shirt?
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No...I need traction 
29. Can you whistle? sort of
30. Favorite color(s)? Does not compute
31. Would you be a pirate? Pirate wench....Probably not
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I try to avoid the wrath of the ASPCA and violating the Geneva Convention
33. Favorite girl's names? Does not compute
34. Favorite boy's names? Does not compute
35. What's in your pocket right now? Keys, wallet, pill container
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Pup giving daughter some "Spotted puppy sass"
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Flannel...as an adult to
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken bones taking a header off a slide when I was 8
39. Do you love where you live? NO! 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4
41. Who is your loudest friend? Does not compute
42. How many dogs do you have? Two dogs and 3 cats have joint custody of me 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? No...there were no pavement rollers available
45. What is your favorite book? Dune, by Frank Herbert
46. What is your favorite candy? Almond Joy
47. What is your favorite sports team? Reds, by default of proximity
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I dont want a funeral, but if I had to pick one song it would probably be http://youtube.com/watch?v=wkmxNpF44n0 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Beating my head on any sold object available
50. Can you sing? See #32


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes please
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope... I'll be interested if anyone says yes to this...
3. Do you own a gun? Nope
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Double Quarter Pounder
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Nope
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Great for bbq's...Always with Mustard, any thing else is fine too but always mustard
7. Favorite Christmas Song? The one about Jeses...I can't remember the name. 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Nothing really
9. Can you do push ups? yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? I wish I could answer yes to this but I can't
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Does a watch count? If not then nothing
12. Favorite hobby? Reading or WOW
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nope..I'm just grateful to work with a few people I respect.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Very minor... I also have other LD's.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? How negative I am about myself
16. Middle name? William
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? I need a job ASAP. I need more faith in myself. I want a cookie
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday? A burrito, gas and, well, no money after getting gas.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink? Coke Zero, Water, Fresca
20. Current worry right now? My job status and not being able to pay bills on time
21. Current hate right now? The state of the world... so much anger
22. Favorite place to be? My bed or the roof of my apartment building 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Really boring party with a few friends. I was really depressed and was home by 12:30am
24. Where would you like to go? Azores
25. Name three people who will complete this? No idea
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No one particularly
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Green
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Yes
29. Can you whistle? Nope....Not once in my life
30. Favorite color(s)? Dark blue
31. Would you be a pirate? no.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Some times I hum my plans for the day.... No real songs though
33. Favorite girl's names? None
34. Favorite boy's names? Mine...lol...none
35. What's in your pocket right now? Wallet and cell phone
36. Last thing that made you laugh? I watched Last Comic standing and a few performers were really good.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Star Wars
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Tore up left shoulder in high shcool. 
39. Do you love where you live? Most of the time
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? ...hhmmmm.. Peter
42. How many dogs do you have? 0...wish I had one though
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Maybe but not likely
45. What is your favorite book? Still Life with Woodpecker; Tom Robbins or East of Eden by John Stienbeck
46. What is your favorite candy? Junior Mints
47. What is your favorite sports team? Packers.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? The Weight by The Band.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? Not even a little


----------



## Tooz (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Don't eat cheese.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? YES. And by yes I mean no.
3. Do you own a gun? I want to.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Plain hamburger.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Depends on what I'm going in for. When I had a lump on my neck I cried myself to sleep the night before.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Good, but it has to be on the right bun. None of this side open crap. Sweet relish is good.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? "Decorate Yourself" from the Ren and Stimpy Christmas Carols cassette tape I have somewhere.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Strong black tea.
9. Can you do push ups? Maybe, I haven't tried in some time.
10. Are you a great friend to all? Have you wronged my friends, family or me? Beware the tsunami of bitch. Elsewise, I think I'm somewhat nice. Just don't piss me off.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Of what I own? Probably the refurbed antique glass earrings I buy annually from a woman at the Allentown Art Festival. (Which is next weekend. I'm wicked pumped.)
12. Favorite hobby? Probably swimming.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? lol what
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Sometimes I think I might.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? ~Secret~
16. Middle name? ~MORE SECRET~
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Meatball subs for dinner is gonna be wicked good, "Prison Food" by Ben Folds playing in my head, my body is still asleep.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday Celery, a muffin pan, nail polish
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Water, diet root beer, OJ
20. Current worry right now? My maff class
21. Current hate right now? Four of the seven Amherst town board members, Benderson.
22. Favorite place to be? Boston. Always has been.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Helping a friend.
24. Where would you like to go? Wyoming. Yellowknife. The span of rt. 90.
25. Name three people who will complete this. Umm, scroll up.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Hmmm.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Yellow.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Sometimes, but they slide right off of the mattress.
29. Can you whistle? Yes, but I didn't learn until I was like 20.
30. Favorite color(s)? Yellow, orange, green, blue.
31. Would you be a pirate? Pirates are the ninjas of the sea. By this logic, yes.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever.
33. Favorite girl's names? Odette
34. Favorite boy's names? Vincent
35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Umm, an IM from my mom.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Seasame Street.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken leg & various sprains.
39. Do you love where you live? Buffalo summers are awesome. Buffalo should be a vacation destination in the summer.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Three
41. Who is your loudest friend? I'm not sure.
42. How many dogs do you have? None
43. Does someone have a crush on you? It's possible.
45. What is your favorite book? Hard to say.
46. What is your favorite candy? REALLY hard to say.
47. What is your favorite sports team? Buffalo Sabres, bitches.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Something happy and something that will conjure good memories of me.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Zonking out.
50. Can you sing? I can carry a tune. I can vibrato a bit. Maybe, no one has ever heard me.


----------



## Fairia (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- quarter pounder with cheese, Big Mac Second
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes!
6. What do you think of hot dogs? love 'em, especially with cheese and ketchup
7. Favorite Christmas Song? either Away in a Manger or We Three Kings (religious ones yes, but it depends on how they're played)
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? juice
9. Can you do push ups? only on my knees
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try, people always say I am
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? necklaces
12. Favorite hobby? reading, watching cartoons on occasion and discussions
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I'm not sure about that
14. Do you have A.D.D.? no, I have other diagnosis' 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? that I don't have enough self-esteem or confidence
16. Middle name? Michele
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. Mostly visuals thoughts, always changing and moving about
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - 2 books and 2 VHS tapes at a library sale
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... juices, tea, soda
20. Current worry right now? never finding a good job, whatever the panic of the day is
21. Current hate right now? living situation
22. Favorite place to be? my room
23. How did you bring in the New Year? think I was asleep
24. Where would you like to go? Japan (if I ever get over my fear of flying)
25. Name three people who will complete this. Almost everyone will have a shot
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? any
27 What color shirt are you wearing? white T-Shirts; Chobits themed
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? just comfortable cottons
29. Can you whistle? sorta
30. Favorite color(s)? red, blue and orange
31. Would you be a pirate? Hmm...
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? not much
33. Favorite girl's names? It was Pamela at one time
34. Favorite boy's names? Dale at one time
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets r
36. Last thing that made you laugh? doing one of my stories
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Garfield prints
38. Worst injury you've ever had? closest was a contusion
39. Do you love where you live? no, no, no, infinity no
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Lisa
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? who knows
45. What is your favorite book? Carrie by Stephen King
46. What is your favorite candy? Alot to count 
47. What is your favorite sports team? None
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? rather not think about it right now
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? asleep
50. Can you sing? yes


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? not particularly
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- None. Taco Bell for me please.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Veggie dogs only
7. Favorite Christmas Song? I hate almost all Christmas music with the exception of Elvis Presley's "Blue Christmas". I have to make an exception for the king :wubu:
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water
9. Can you do push ups? I can do modified push ups, or as they are so loving referred to as girl push ups 
10. Are you a great friend to all? Yes and sometimes it gets me taken advantage of.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A black enamel ring with the fleur de lis on it.
12. Favorite hobby? Movies !!!
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nope. But I'm the boss, so as long as they don't hate me I think I'm golden.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? See number 10.
16. Middle name? Lee. It's a family thing.
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Yay, I'm playing hooky from work today; Why do cats like to stop you from typing?; my cat is still cute 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Nothing, nada, zilch
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet coke and more diet coke
20. Current worry right now? getting through the current staff shortage at work.
21. Current hate right now? UCLA for not letting me into film school.
22. Favorite place to be? Under the stars on a cool night
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I don't remember, and not because I was too drunk, but because it just wasn't that exciting.
24. Where would you like to go? A private island in the Caribbean. Come on Johnny Depp, forget Britney Spears, I'd like use of your island especially if you're gonna be there . 
25. Name three people who will complete this. ???
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No
29. Can you whistle? no, and I wish others would refrain from it as well.
30. Favorite color(s)? blue, purple
31. Would you be a pirate? No, seafood stinks 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Anything stuck in my head at the time.
33. Favorite girl's names? Bella, Socorro 
34. Favorite boy's names? Jack, Emilio
35. What's in your pocket right now? my cell phone
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Probably a co-worker or a customer
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Strawberry Shortcake Sheets
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Dislocated left knee
39. Do you love where you live? no
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3, but only 2 work.
41. Who is your loudest friend? David
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? no
45. What is your favorite book? Rain of Gold (Lluvia de Oro). But in general I'm not a reader. College ruined me.
46. What is your favorite candy? Reese's peanut butter cups
47. What is your favorite sports team? LA Lakers, Denver Broncos.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I'm not someone who thinks about things like that I guess. I just want to be cremated and hope I learned something in this lifetime that will help me in the next.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching tv
50. Can you sing? yes. I can carry a tune, I just wish I had a bigger vocal range.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no
3. Do you own a gun? yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- sausage mcmuffin w/cheese
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? omg. slaw dogs. yum.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Oh, Holy Night (as sung by Perry Como) 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? water
9. Can you do push ups? I like the Scooby Doo push ups - with the mint choc chip 
10. Are you a great friend to all? I am indeed.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my silver starfish ring
12. Favorite hobby? gardening
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? oh goodness no.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? I feel like I do sometimes.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? physically, my feet.
16. Middle name? lynn.
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... wish my headache would depart, so happy it rained and cooled down, that ice cream was delish. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - not a thing!
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet a&w, tea
20. Current worry right now? I worry about way too much.
21. Current hate right now? price of gas
22. Favorite place to be? home
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I think I was sick.
24. Where would you like to go? anywhere beachy.
25. Name three people who will complete this. I don't know three people here.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? everybody's
27 What color shirt are you wearing? yellow
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no way
29. Can you whistle? yes, but I look like Mr. Limpett when I do.
30. Favorite color(s)? blue, black, red
31. Would you be a pirate? I have enough booty. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I sing a lot of things there. Mostly songs from childhood.
33. Favorite girl's names? Olivia 
34. Favorite boy's names? Clifford... lol
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? chasing my recyclables down the street due to the storm that blew in. (in my jammies)
37. Best bed sheets as a child? those at my grandma's house
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I cut my head on a barbed-wire fence while sled riding down a hill head first
39. Do you love where you live? asbolutely
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Sandi
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? wish he did
45. What is your favorite book? any Jane Austen
46. What is your favorite candy? toss up - peppermint patties or reese cups
47. What is your favorite sports team? Cleve Indians, Browns, Cavs
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? that's too sad to think about.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeeeeeeping!
50. Can you sing? sure can. I'm horrible, but I love to!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Hell YES
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope
3. Do you own a gun? yes, and it's a BIG one (and I know how to use it!)
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac extra sauce plz! 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? only with ketsup and mustard- onions are great too
7. Favorite Christmas Song? White Christmas (brings tears to my eyes)
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? hot tea
9. Can you do push ups? If there was a monetary reward hell ya
10. Are you a great friend to all? I have been told that I am 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my vintage earring collection
12. Favorite hobby? internet surfing (the queen)
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? they throw money at me!
14. Do you have A.D.D.? nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? too many to name
16. Middle name? WuWu 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...I wish I had an Oreo...I need to go to bed...did I win the Lottery?
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - 2 blouses and lunch
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, water and water
20. Current worry right now? WHEN will the housing market flip?
21. Current hate right now? unemployment dilemmas
22. Favorite place to be? Sitting in the shade enjoying the moment
23. How did you bring in the New Year? performing
24. Where would you like to go? On a cruise to Alaska
25. Name three people who will complete this. sugarandspice, Mariac and Chippy
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Sugs 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No but they're fun to play on 
29. Can you whistle? yes I can!
30. Favorite color(s)? Deep purple, yellow and fuscia
31. Would you be a pirate? I am a pirate!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Mostly 70's disco
33. Favorite girl's names? Adrienne
34. Favorite boy's names? Phillip
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now
36. Last thing that made you laugh? my son, he is a crack up
37. Best bed sheets as a child? clean, crisp sheets
38. Worst injury you've ever had? surgical hernia (owie)
39. Do you love where you live? no
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 6
41. Who is your loudest friend? Darlene
42. How many dogs do you have? 1
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Everyone ADORES me!
45. What is your favorite book? You can heal your life 
46. What is your favorite candy? Hersheys kisses and malted milk balls
47. What is your favorite sports team? GO YANKEES!
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? The ending song on the Looney Tunes cartoons (that's ALL folks)
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping soundly
50. Can you sing? Yes and do as much as I can!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? no

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? not in the last few hours

3. Do you own a gun? no (guns are bad mmkay)

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- none they all suck, but the fries rock

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? only at the ob/gyn...cause I am worried I will orgasm...hot ob/gyns should be illegal

6. What do you think of hot dogs? I dont

7. Favorite Christmas Song? The chipmunk christmas song

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? milk

9. Can you do push ups? hell yeah I am all buff 

10. Are you a great friend to all? ok to all? thats pushing it

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? silver hoop earrings

12. Favorite hobby? reading

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no

14. Do you have A.D.D.? only during sporting events

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I hate that I have a loud voice. I dont intentionally talk loud. I just am

16. Middle name? Michelle

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... my shoulder hurts, i need a nap, and this show Fraiser is hilarious.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - cigarettes, mountain dew and gum

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... milk, diet coke, diet sprite

20. Current worry right now? I am worried my fat is making me look fat.

21. Current hate right now? I hate that its hotter than 40 hells here.

22. Favorite place to be? snuggled with my child watching dexter and johnny bravo

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I am pretty sure I was asleep

24. Where would you like to go? A place where you can get a 24 hour massage.

25. Name three people who will complete this. Charles Manson, Michael Jackson, and Shirley Temple

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Charles Mansons of course

27 What color shirt are you wearing? white and baby blue

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no they are a pain in the ass

29. Can you whistle? Yes, my daughter currently considers herself a puppy so I HAVE to whistle to get her to do what I ask.

30. Favorite color(s)? royal blue

31. Would you be a pirate? Did you hear about the new pirate movie thats coming out? Its rated ARRRRRRR....but no...they appear to be stinky

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? My daughter and I sing, Dora, Scooby doo, Josie and the pussycats.

33. Favorite girl's names? Baeleigh and Waverly
34. Favorite boy's names? Balthazar

35. What's in your pocket right now? I am naked from the waist down

36. Last thing that made you laugh? my child telling me her milk was too cold

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Good lord...I cant remember bedsheets!!

38. Worst injury you've ever had? broke both arms...but the worst was when i fell on a cabinet door and cut my special no no place...I was 5

39. Do you love where you live? no, roomates suck

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 5

41. Who is your loudest friend? I am the loudest friend

42. How many dogs do you have? I personally have none

43. Does someone have a crush on you? You all want me, I know this

45. What is your favorite book? Love you forever

46. What is your favorite candy? Reese's cups

47. What is your favorite sports team? yuck
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Its called End of my Journey by Harry Stewart. Here is a link to it on youtube. Move the time up to 1:12 for the song to start 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgAi-77fonA&NR=1

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching TV

50. Can you sing? yeah if you consider a dying moose noise singing.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? only in very small dossages
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- no such thing - try in and out for a burger, or Jack for sirloin
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? are we talking generic hot dogs, or the real thing - brats on a roll with ketchup and onions.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? If I have to partake, how about "A Xmas Song" by Ian Anderson.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Milk
9. Can you do push ups? I can, but don't make a habit out of it.
10. Are you a great friend to all? to all - no way, don't have that high of an opinion towards many people. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? don't own any - though a nice pendant strategically placed amidst abundant cleavage would be fine by me.
12. Favorite hobby? being into baseball
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? yes, I'm self employed LOL
14. Do you have A.D.D.? nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Wish I was more outgoing
16. Middle name? Edwin, after my grandfather
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... will anyone bother to read my expose; I think all the fenugreek and saw palmetto is starting to work; wonder how I'll deal with the results
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - fenugreek extract, saw palmetto tablets, tickets to see Roger Reese's one man show
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... milk, gin, vodka
20. Current worry right now? will the drummer in my bands' health improve so we can start gigging again.
21. Current hate right now? Tailgaters!!!
22. Favorite place to be? in my imagination
23. How did you bring in the New Year? kicking and screaming
24. Where would you like to go? Palenque (aztec ruins)
25. Name three people who will complete this. me, myself, and I
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? my gf
27 What color shirt are you wearing? don't even have to look - black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? on occasion 
29. Can you whistle? certainly
30. Favorite color(s)? black, electric blue, burgundy
31. Would you be a pirate? Only if drafted by Pittsburg.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? whatever comes to mind - usually the song of my own that I'm currently working on.
33. Favorite girl's names? Michelle
34. Favorite boy's names? dunno
35. What's in your pocket right now? wallet, car keys and some change
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Underdog
37. Best bed sheets as a child? This is a really stupid question.....
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken ankle
39. Do you love where you live? most the time - except when it's windy (which it's been ALOT lately
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? Paula
42. How many dogs do you have? 2 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I'm sure of it, for when the light strikes me at a certain angle, I'm almost handsome (to quote Peter O'Toole in What's New Pussycat
45. What is your favorite book? so many - umm, probably "In conquest Born" by C.S. Friedman
46. What is your favorite candy? not really into candy
47. What is your favorite sports team? SF Giants (woe is me)
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Leaving On a JetPlane LOL
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching a movie (I'm a night person by nature)
50. Can you sing? yep - I have reasonable pitch and can carry a tune.


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Never completed one of these, but it looks like a fun thing to do

1. Do you like blue cheese? Only on Buffalo wings and chicken strips
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- QP with cheese, hold onion and pickle, add Big Mac sauce.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Haven't seen one for 19 years. No
6. What do you think of hot dogs? OMG! I love them! I know every hot dog stand in town and which gas stations have the freshest ones on the rolling grill. HOT DOGS ROCK
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Not sure what it's called but it's orchestra music.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? OJ then a coke at the office
9. Can you do push ups? Yes....Can't do them one handed though any longer.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I'd say that I try at first...
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Don't own any.
12. Favorite hobby? Surfing the WWW and passionate about playing tons of golf in the summer.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Yep. Experience sorta earns that doesn't it?
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Fear of failure
16. Middle name? David
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...A pretty fat girl in a skimpy outfit sitting in my bed waiting for me to finish this. I want to order a pizza, should I head out for happy hour?
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - gas, golf balls, and lunch out with a client.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... OJ, Coke, and water
20. Current worry right now? Client that is getting sued for big bucks.
21. Current hate right now? The prick that is getting sued in above line.
22. Favorite place to be? Vegas Bash is my alltime favorite trip.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Probably in the Dimchatroom
24. Where would you like to go? Vegas Bash
25. Name three people who will complete this. Not sure
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? None....Just in my undies
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Love it!!!
29. Can you whistle? A little bit
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue, Yellow
31. Would you be a pirate? Nope. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Faster baby faster....
33. Favorite girl's names? Virginia, Veronica, Ashley
34. Favorite boy's names? Ceasar
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Client I was working with today asking if I'd make a booty call. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? The ones that mom made me
38. Worst injury you've ever had? got stitches a few times is all
39. Do you love where you live? For the most part I do
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Depends on who drank the most
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Yep
45. What is your favorite book? The art of closing any deal
46. What is your favorite candy? Snickers, Butterfinger, and SKOR toffee bar
47. What is your favorite sports team? MN Twins
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Frank Zappa Joes Garage
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Dreaming about BBW's/SSBBW's
50. Can you sing? Depends on who you ask? 
__________________


----------



## Zoom (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? How do they milk a Smurf?
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Depends on how drugged out the salmon was.
3. Do you own a gun? *looks at pants* Yup.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds: The Double BBW, while waiting in line in a crowded McD.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? It all started before I was born. I was afraid the doctor was going to slap me.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Give 'em a bone made of ice.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? To Defy the Laws of Tradition.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? A bottle of sherry. (Not what I could _actually_ drink though...)
9. Can you do push ups? Man, I haven't ate a Push-Up in years.
10. Are you a great friend to all? Naw, if it doesn't get my laundry clean I smack it around a lot.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My 8GB Flash card on the keyring.
12. Favorite hobby? Number factorization
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I don't think they know I can sing.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Yes. I also have S.U.B.T.R.A.C.T. and D.I.V.I.D.E. but there is no way in hell any girlfriend will help me to M.U.L.T.I.P.L.Y.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? GRRR!!! IT MAKES ME SO MAD I CAN'T TALK ABOUT IT!!! TRAITOR!!!!!!! AAARRHHHHHHH...
16. Middle name? My middle does not have a name, except probably "Belly Button".
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... 1. I should be playing WoW instead of typing this; 2. Man, I'm only at #17; 3. I don't have anything to put for the third one.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - The 9/11 video with the first plane footage (the ONLY one that doesn't treat it like a conspiracy), nothing, and nothing.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Water, Lipton Iced Tea, Dr. Pepper
20. Current worry right now? Which kills faster, loneliness or poverty?
21. Current hate right now? The ultra-dimensional infinity of all creation.
22. Favorite place to be? In my computer chair when the back rest _hasn't_ fallen down yet.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I tried sweeping it off its feet and carrying it in, but I knew how bad this year was going to be so I used a dolly.
24. Where would you like to go? To an alternate dimension of my own choosing, preferably one with a name like The Rotund Empire and involving togas
25. Name three people who will complete this. Mr. I-don't-have-anything-witty-to-type-so-I'll-just-answer-these-questions-straight, Mrs. I-gotta-do-this-in-a-hurry-and-not-be-interesting, and Mr. Me.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? If Andy Kaufman were alive, I'd have liked to see his answers so I could cheat on this test.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? That's a racist question. I never said I was wearing a shirt of color. Anyway, it's not your business. Next you'll probably be asking if it "smells bad".
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I would, but I can't sleep in them because then the Moody Blues show up and start singing about it.
29. Can you whistle? Could Gershwin play the piano?
30. Favorite color(s)? Fluorescent green or blue.
31. Would you be a pirate? I'm not?!?
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? All of them at the same time. That way I can drown out the noise of the shower head.
33. Favorite girl's names? Bertha.
34. Favorite boy's names? I don't have a favorite boy. 
35. What's in your pocket right now? Whatever it was, I gave it up for Lint.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Don't talk about my thing that way.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? The blue ones, not the yellow one.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I used to crack my head open regularly and needed stitches for it. And I never played the violin again.
39. Do you love where you live? I don't love _anywhere_.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? No, we all dress according to gender at my place.
41. Who is your loudest friend? Nobody. If they're loud they become mortal enemies.
42. How many dogs do you have? With mustard? Nope. I don't relish this question.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Oh, how I wish this were the case so I could feel really good telling her off. As for the females I find attractive, it's obvious to _me_ that they don't have a crush on me.

44. What happened to question #44?

45. What is your favorite book? _Factorizations of b^n± 1, b = 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12 Up to High Powers_, Third Edition.
46. What is your favorite candy? I used to really like Circus Peanuts. However I probably like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups more now.
47. What is your favorite sports team? The 1990s Chicago Bulls.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? "Vicinity of Obscenity" by System of a Down. It'll really confuse people. _"Banana banana banana terracotta banana terracotta terracotta pie"_
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? There is no such thing as 12 AM. It's either 12 Midnight or 12 Noon. Both are apart from AM or PM. To answer your question though, at midnight I was busy sleeping and at noon I was busy _not_ sleeping.
50. Can you sing? To paraphrase the Beatles, "No! You'll have to pay me first."


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 10, 2008)

Good game, GEF - it makes for interesting reading 

1. Do you like blue cheese? *A little bit*
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *No* 
3. Do you own a gun? *No*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? *Big Mac or McChicken Sandwich*
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *No*
6. What do you think of hot dogs? *Euw! They really freak me out -the low meat percentage, the fact they're tinned, the fact they're called dogs..too freaky deaky to be appetising!*
7. Favorite Christmas Song? *O Holy Night or Sleigh Ride*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *Water and black coffee*
9. Can you do push ups? *Yes, but not many at once!*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *Probably not, but I try!*
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *My chunky green glass heart pendant on a silver chain*
 12. Favorite hobby? *Chatting over coffee*
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *No!*
14. Do you have A.D.D.? *No*
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I talk REALLY loudly*
16. Middle name? *Lesley*
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment *I should go to sleep; I hope I get better sleep than last night; I'm thirsty*
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday *The services of a dentist to get my tooth crowned; iceberg lettuce; a tin of tuna*
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. *Water, black coffee, orange squash*
20. Current worry right now? *That my temporary crown will break/fall off before I get my proper one fitted in 2 weeks*
21. Current hate right now? *That I started filling this is instead of going to sleep! Lol!*
22. Favorite place to be? *Drinking a cocktail in the Funky Art Cafe on the clifftop in Varkala, India, watching the sun set into the sea *sigh**
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *Playing drinking games with some school friends*
24. Where would you like to go? *Anywhere and everywhere*
25. Name three people who will complete this. **shrugs**
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *Everyone's*
27 What color shirt are you wearing? *white*
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Never have, but I think I'd prefer cotton* 
29. Can you whistle? *Just about*
30. Favorite color(s)? *Purple, green, orange, dark brown*
31. Would you be a pirate? *Yeah why not!*
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *No songs*
33. Favorite girl's names? *Evie, Helaina, Grace, Rebeckah* 
34. Favorite boy's names? *Isaac, Caleb, Freddie, Alfie*
35. What's in your pocket right now? *No pockets right now*
36. Last thing that made you laugh? *Something on TV*
37. Best bed sheets as a child? *The fairy ones that glowed in the dark, or the Postman Pat ones*
38. Worst injury you've ever had? *Got a pretty bad one on my head when I was 3 caused by tripping over my socks that were falling down as a result of "iceskating" along a polished wooden hallway, and the subsequent somersault through the glass panel next to the front door!*
39. Do you love where you live? *Yes* 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *1*
41. Who is your loudest friend? *Hannah, but I'm louder!*
42. How many dogs do you have? *0 *
43. Does someone have a crush on you? *I doubt it*
45. What is your favorite book? *The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini or Northern Lights by Phillip Pullman*
46. What is your favorite candy? *Cadbury's Twirl*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *The England rugby team*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *Gnarls Barkley - Crazy & Queen - The Show Must Go On*
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *Reading*
50. Can you sing? *Not amazingly, but I can hold a tune!*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Cheeseburger only Ketchup
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I like 'em grilled
7. Favorite Christmas Song? White Christmas by The Drifters
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water
9. Can you do push ups? Yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Wedding band
12. Favorite hobby? music-making
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I'm not idolized. At least I don't think so. 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? I don't think so. Seemed like I had that when I was a teen, though.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? my temper at times.
16. Middle name? Yes, I've got one. 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... sweet and sour sauce tastes good... the phone has been ringing wayyyyy too much today .... I feel better right now in the moment than i did earlier today ....
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - water, sprite, bread
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, dr. pepper, tea
20. Current worry right now? getting car insurance ASAP
21. Current hate right now? paying my huge fine
22. Favorite place to be? with family doing something fun together
23. How did you bring in the New Year? spent time with my Mom
24. Where would you like to go? to a magical land where gas is cheap! 
25. Name three people who will complete this. Santaclear, BBWBetty, Saucywench, maybe? 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? ALL
27 What color shirt are you wearing? faded black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? blue, black, red
31. Would you be a pirate? sure
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? variety (jazz, grunge, doo-wop ... it don't matter)
33. Favorite girl's names? Josalynn
34. Favorite boy's names? Jeremy
35. What's in your pocket right now? car keys, guitar picks, coins, chapstick
36. Last thing that made you laugh? movie I watched last night
37. Best bed sheets as a child? like I can remember .... 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken arm (tibia/fibula fracture) left arm
39. Do you love where you live? I wouldn't call it love ..... its ok though
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? John
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I am aware of
45. What is your favorite book? haven't found 1 favorite. 
46. What is your favorite candy? Snickers
47. What is your favorite sports team? no favorites. sports don't bother me. just don't watch 'em that often
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? never thought it through. whatever is not too sad, I guess.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? taco bell drive-thru with my wife and a friend ....
50. Can you sing? I suppose I can




Nice thread, GEF!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *Yes, especially on burgers.*
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *No *
3. Do you own a gun? *Nope.*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds - *chicken sandwich off the dollar menu or a quarter pounder w/ cheese, sans onions. *
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *D**epends on why I'm going.*
6. What do you think of hot dogs? *Give them shade and water! (seriously, though...I like mine with ketchup and cheese...yes, I'm a heathen)*
7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Carol of the Bells and* this *one. *
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *COFFEEE*
9. Can you do push ups? *Yes, my favorite flavor is cherry, although the orange ones are really good, too.*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *I try to be, but it depends on who you ask and their definition of friendship*
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *The amber ring my sister got me for Christmas*
12. Favorite hobby? *This varies, but right now..genealogy.*
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *Not at all*
14. Do you have A.D.D.? *Never been diagnosed, but my brother and I had a conversation about this just the other day....we both think we do (and he's an authority on such things).*
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I'm a horrible procrastinator*
16. Middle name? *Dawn*
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...*I'm hungry, I love this movie, I need to go get my chicken out of the microwave so it will stop beeping at me...although by the time I get in there to get it, the chicken will be cold again and I'll have to start over...this takes us back to question 15. Extremely silly circles I put myself in. *
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *boneless chicken, mushrooms, brussels sprouts*
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... *Water, Coffee, cherry limeade.*
20. Current worry right now? *Money woes.*
21. Current hate right now? *can't say here....oh, and this allergy-produced chest cough*
22. Favorite place to be? *My sister's house*
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *On my couch with a bottle of wine and cheesecake.*
24. Where would you like to go? *Oklahoma, Scotland*
25. Name three people who will complete this.* The three people who post immediately after me. *
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *all*
27 What color shirt are you wearing? *aqua blue*
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Never have, so I can't really answer.*
29. Can you whistle? *Yes, sort of. I can make dogs howl.*
30. Favorite color(s)? *Most shades of green, many shades of blue.*
31. Would you be a pirate? *Without a doubt. Love the eye patch.*
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *I don't sing in the shower.*
33. Favorite girl's names? *Rachael, Melanie, Emily.*
34. Favorite boy's names? *Ian, Zachary, Conner, Duncan, Lachlan*
35. What's in your pocket right now? *No pockets, unless you count fat folds* *...which probably contain lint right now.* 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? *Something a friend said.*
37. Best bed sheets as a child? *Big seventies-style hippy flowers in pink, orange and white*
38. Worst injury you've ever had? *Broken collarbone after a car crash in 86.*
39. Do you love where you live? *Most of the time, yes!*
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *1*
41. Who is your loudest friend? *Brenda*
42. How many dogs do you have? *0 *
43. Does someone have a crush on you? *Dunno*
45. What is your favorite book?* Harry Potter books*
46. What is your favorite candy? *Gobstoppers and Brach's chocolate covered raisins*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *Boomer Sooner!*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *No idea*
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *Chatting on yahoo*
50. Can you sing?* In my car*


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Nope, can't say I'm a fan
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? One opf the few things I haven't done
3. Do you own a gun? Hell No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Meh, not really, been to so many
6. What do you think of hot dogs? spicy mustard
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Idk... whatever is on haha
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Starbucks <3
9. Can you do push ups? Yea, I try to do them everyday
10. Are you a great friend to all? To most, if your not nice i wont be in return
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My necklace with a Cross and piece of obsidian
12. Favorite hobby? Music or Sports
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I'm what they strive no to be haha
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Yea... o... look... shiney object
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Nail Biting
16. Middle name? Steven
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Stupid Ex, I'm Tired, My Wrist Hurts
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Shirt, Boxers, Tonge Ring
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Water, Coffee, Rum
20. Current worry right now? Getting with my one friend
21. Current hate right now? Weather
22. Favorite place to be? Tortolla
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Blazed as all hell on my best friend's sofa
24. Where would you like to go? Tokyo
25. Name three people who will complete this? ya know... people
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? i dont know haha
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? No... I want to be able to so bad though
30. Favorite color(s)? Anything I look good in, so black, brown, white and red
31. Would you be a pirate? Only if I could also be a ninja that could do battle with robot zombies
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Anything that pops into my head
33. Favorite girl's names? Serenity
34. Favorite boy's names? Jakobe
35. What's in your pocket right now? Cellie, Ipod, Keys
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My friend having a staring contest with my dog
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Transformers ^_^
38. Worst injury you've ever had? To many to count, when you've broken over 30 bones its hard to pick one, maybe the phemur?
39. Do you love where you live? Hate, Hate, Hate it, only one more summer
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? To Many
41. Who is your loudest friend? Me, or maybe Canada
42. How many dogs do you have? 1
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Just look at me, of course ^_-
45. What is your favorite book? Fight Club
46. What is your favorite candy? Don't eat it
47. What is your favorite sports team? Villanova Basketball
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Incubus' Pantomime
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Skinny Dipping
50. Can you sing? Yea, I'm a strait up rockstar ^_^


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *absolutely, but gorgonzola is better*
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *NO, but doesnt it get snorted or injected?*
3. Do you own a gun?* No*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? *Quarter pounder with cheese*
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *Yeah, cause whenever I have something wrong by the time I go to the dr nothing is wrong*
6. What do you think of hot dogs? *Love em, especially with sauerkraut*
7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Don Henley sings it, I think its Bells will Be Ringing*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *coffee*
9. Can you do push ups? *nope*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *probably not, I'm bad at returning calls*
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *Earings, never leave the house without them*
12. Favorite hobby? *making jewelry*
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *I work with adults with MR, so I work with people who love me*
14. Do you have A.D.D.? *Why are you asking so many questions? Don't you know it's hard for me to concentrate*
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *sometimes too loud*
16. Middle name? *Catherine*
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... *I should clean my room, I should clean my room, I should clean my room*
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday?* Cereal, carrot cake, and lunchmeat*
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink? *coffee, water, and tea*
20. Current worry right now? *My sister who is a recovering addict and staying with me*
21. Current hate right now? *My ex,The biggest A**hole I ever met*
22. Favorite place to be? *Key West*
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *My friend had a dinner party*
24. Where would you like to go? *Lots of places*
25. Name three people who will complete this? *see above*
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *Gods*
27 What color shirt are you wearing? *fuschia*
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *No* 
29. Can you whistle? *not very well*
30. Favorite color(s)? *white, aqua, teal*
31. Would you be a pirate? *Only if it was on a luxury liner*
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *I don't usually sing in the shower*
33. Favorite girl's names? *Lucia, My grandmothers*
34. Favorite boy's names? *Don't have one*
35. What's in your pocket right now? *no pockets*
36. Last thing that made you laugh?*I think a comment someone made on here*
37. Best bed sheets as a child? *clean ones*
38. Worst injury you've ever had? *Car accident, forehead was split open to the skull, over 400 stitches.*
39. Do you love where you live? *I hate where I am right now but I love my area*
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?*3*
41. Who is your loudest friend? *probably me*
42. How many dogs do you have?*none, I'm a cat person*
43. Does someone have a crush on you?*I couldnt tell ya*
45. What is your favorite book? *Polgara the sorceress by David Eddings*
46. What is your favorite candy? *Chocolate and gummi worms*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *Steelers*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *I don't want a funeral, I want to be made into a diamond*
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *I believe I was answering questions like this*
50. Can you sing? *yep, but not that great *
06-10-2008 06:26 PM


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Jun 15, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Not normally
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope 
3. Do you own a gun? I've never even touched a gun; why would I need one?
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? I don't eat at McD's
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Huh? Why? 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I prefer the long spicy ones.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? I like so many, it's too hard to decide.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee
9. Can you do push ups? Yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? Probably not; I wish I could do better at that.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't wear jewellry.
12. Favorite hobby? Hiking and dreaming.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I think some of them think I'm pretty smart; and some of them like me.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No. Why, what have you heard?
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I wish I could listen better; I often forget important things that people tell me, like about their hopes and dreams.
16. Middle name? James
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. I can't believe that GEF doesn't think someone has a crush on her; I can't believe I'm doing this, I could use a beer.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. I didn't buy anything yesterday.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Water, diet pepsi and beer.
20. Current worry right now? I want to stop working so hard and spend more time enjoying life.
21. Current hate right now? I don't really hate anything or anyone.
22. Favorite place to be? At the shore of a lake, with someone I really like
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Too quietly.
24. Where would you like to go? Back to Australia
25. Name three people who will complete this. No
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? A few people on here often make witty and insightful comments: Lilly, GEF, Jes and Genarose are the ones I will specifically stop and read.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? peach
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Who sleeps on them?
29. Can you whistle? Several different ways
30. Favorite color(s)? blue apparently matches my eyes.
31. Would you be a pirate? I am a pirate. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? A different one every day
33. Favorite girl's names? When I was 16 I met a beautiful woman named Naomi who smiled at me; Ive never forgotten her smile and the way she made me feel that day.
34. Favorite boy's names? I always thought "Clint" was kinda wierd. "Conner" is cool.
35. What's in your pocket right now? a few bills in a couple of currencies, and two $1 coins.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A rabbit this morning
37. Best bed sheets as a child? No idea
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Nothing compared with what's happened to some of the people on here.
39. Do you love where you live? It's okay; the city is great, the neighbourhood is rather cold but it's nice and new.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 0
41. Who is your loudest friend? I shun loud people.
42. How many dogs do you have? 0. I had one terriffic dog years ago and I still miss him.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? oooh! I hope someone does. It would be so disappointing if no one does. So disappointing....
45. What is your favorite book? Several, but I haven't read them for a while. I've been enjoying the "Flashman Papers" for the past couple of years (a series of books).
46. What is your favorite candy? I don't eat candy
47. What is your favorite sports team? Montreal Canadiens
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? My Way
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? I used to think so, until people told me to stop. They weren't very nice about it.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 15, 2008)

Learn 50 things

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes, I do.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? nope
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Cheeseburger
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I only enjoy them at a barbeque. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Let It Snow
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Dunkin Donuts coffee
9. Can you do push ups? No, I can not.
10. Are you a great friend to all? Few deserve my friendship!
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Something from Tiffany's 
12. Favorite hobby? Computer
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? nope
14. Do you have A.D.D.? nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I am stubborn
16. Middle name? Kathryn
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? What is that sound? What time is it? Why am I procrastinating?18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Lip gloss, a shirt and lunch for a friend.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Coffee, Iced tea, lemonade
20. Current worry right now? None at the moment
21. Current hate right now? I hate the hot weather.
22. Favorite place to be? In a strong man's arms!
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I slept through it.
24. Where would you like to go? Lithuania
25. Name three people who will complete this. Unsure
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Goofy
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Grey
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I have never tried them. 
29. Can you whistle? A little bit
30. Favorite color(s)? Jade- the color of my grandmother's eyes
31. Would you be a pirate? Of course 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Anything that comes to mind
33. Favorite girl's names? Marta
34. Favorite boy's names? David
35. What's in your pocket right now? They are empty.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My nephew, Ian
37. Best bed sheets as a child? We never got character ones.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I slipped while running down a fire escape, injuring my head and leg. BiG OUCH
39. Do you love where you live? Yes, I do. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4
41. Who is your loudest friend? Janine
42. How many dogs do you have? Sorta one 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it
45. What is your favorite book? Angela's Ashes
46. What is your favorite candy? Dark chocolate turtles with cashews
47. What is your favorite sports team? We have all the best how can choose between The Red Sox and The Patriots?
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? In the Garden
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? I can BUT few would want to listen.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 16, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> 15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I'm a horrible procrastinator*
> ]17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...*I'm hungry, I love this movie, I need to go get my chicken out of the microwave so it will stop beeping at me...although by the time I get in there to get it, the chicken will be cold again and I'll have to start over...this takes us back to question 15. Extremely silly circles I put myself in. *
> [/B]



That's funny. :happy:




JoyJoy said:


> 25. Name three people who will complete this.* The three people who post immediately after me. *


 

:doh:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 16, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? I <3 blue cheese.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac with the top bun taken off and the middle one flipped over.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Recently as I've been seeing new doctors in my new town, I get downright nauseous.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Every once in a while I just have to get a Big Bite and a Slurpee from 7-11.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? No strong favorites, but I like that Sarah Machalan/Barenaked Ladies rendition of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen"
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee with cream and splenda.
9. Can you do push ups? I suspect not.
10. Are you a great friend to all?  I absolutely try to be. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Wedding ring, though these glass beaded earrings with funky little faces on them from Etsy are rocking my world right now.
12. Favorite hobby? I need a hobby. 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Currently not working, but at my last job, definitely not.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Shyness.
16. Middle name? Jean
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I think my elderly cat may have peed on the carpet, no wet spots, but there's an odor.. I've been sitting in this chair too long.. I need to brush my teeth
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - asparagus, Diet Mountain Dew, pasta
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... coffee, water, diet soda
20. Current worry right now? I really need a job
21. Current hate right now? The carpet in this apartment.. I think the previous tenant's cat actually did the peeing. This person was definitely a smoker. I guess I hate the leasing company because they cleaned/freshened the carpet before we moved in and now a month later, the true nasties are popping up (or else my cat really was the guilty party!).
22. Favorite place to be? Pretty much anywhere in or near water.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? At a Cleveland BBW party that was kind of sad in comparison to most bbw parties I've attended.
24. Where would you like to go? I'd like to spend a week or two in a cabin or cottage on Lake Eerie with a few novels, and a case of wine.
25. Name three people who will complete this. Hmm?
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Eventually, I'll at least browse them all.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? I'm wearing a leopard print nightshirt circa 1992.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Prefer fresh, slick Egyptian cotton.
29. Can you whistle? Yes.
30. Favorite color(s)? All of them.
31. Would you be a pirate? "But I don't want to be a pirate!"
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I've been singing Tracy Ullman's cover of "They Don't Know" over and over.. can't get it out of my head.
33. Favorite girl's names? Chloe, Genevieve, Natasha, and I'm digging Eleanor, a name I thought was ridiculous for the longest time (it was my mother's mother's name.. she was scary crazy with dementia, but I'm starting to kind of love it now).
34. Favorite boy's names? Dylan, Theo, and Ethan
35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My cat staring down an excited boxer that was barking at her from a few (apartment) units away.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I loved my Holly Hobby sheets.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Cellulitus for sure.
39. Do you love where you live? I absolutely love it. It really feels like home here (been here just a month).
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Sherry
42. How many dogs do you have? None at the moment. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? The boxer I mentioned previously wags his tail and seems quite happy to see me whenever I sit on the patio if he's tied out at the time.
45. What is your favorite book? An old worn and torn picture book called "They Had Faces Then" full of photos of 1930-40's Hollywood stars in the most divine costumes. I used to pull this book out all the time for design inspiration when I was in college. I don't look at it much anymore, but I see it on my bookshelf and get warm, nostalgic fuzzies when I see it.
46. What is your favorite candy? Hot Tamales
47. What is your favorite sports team? No favorites here.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? "What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? The hubby and I were having trouble relaxing and getting to sleep, so we fooled around. It helped. 
50. Can you sing? No.. but the question I really wonder is, am I as horrible as I believe I might be?


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? I like the idea of it, but it's too stinky. 

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No! Just say no to drugs! 

3. Do you own a gun? Ewwwww. Nope.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Quarter pounder with Big Mac Sauce.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes. I know too much and yet not enough about medicine to scare myself..giggle.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? I love hot dogs with chili, cheese, mustard and raw onion. 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? I love too many to say. 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee, strong, sweet and creamy. 

9. Can you do push ups? Nope. 

10. Are you a great friend to all? ok to all? I'm a great friend! My best friend I've known since 3rd grade. I make friends and usually end up keeping them. 

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Besides sentimental stuff belonging to my parents/grandparents, the latest one I made.

12. Favorite hobby? Crafting (lately jewelry making), reading, and art. 

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Please! I'm too down-to-earth to be idolized. I shoot for respected and liked. 

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope, but I'm sometimes O.D.D. (as opposed to even)

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm a poor correspondant. I'm better on the phone with keeping in touch with people. 

16. Middle name? Lynn (officially) according to my Italian friends it should be Marie. 

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I want some iced tea. I'll be happy when the AC is fixed tomorrow. I wonder if I'll get any rep for this. 

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - A Sunday paper, Diet Coke, candy bar. 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Diet Coke; Iced Tea; Water

20. Current worry right now? Are my answers to this quiz okay? 

21. Current hate right now? Hate is ugly. I'm extremely annoyed that my AC has been broken for the last month. 

22. Favorite place to be? Snuggling in bed with a lover on Sunday morning with a paper and a pot of coffee (some croissant wouldn't hurt either). 

23. How did you bring in the New Year? quietly

24. Where would you like to go? Pacific Northwest, Paris, London. 

25. Name three people who will complete this. How should I know.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I'm not tellin! :blush:

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Purple.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No...too slick. High thread count cotton or flannel in the winter time please. 

29. Can you whistle? Yes. 

30. Favorite color(s)? Purple, pink and blue. 

31. Would you be a pirate? No but I would be his wench. 

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? It's raining men. hehehehe j/k 

33. Favorite girl's names? Olivia, Emma, Lauren, Penelope, Daphne, the list goes on and on. 

34. Favorite boy's names? David, Henry, Scott, 

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets. 

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Ripley posted something I said in chat last night to the Chat one-liner thread. It was a good one lol (I'll get you back my pretty!) hehehehe 

37. Best bed sheets as a child? I had a blanky that I rubbed against my nose while I sucked my thumb to fall asleep. Does that count? 

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke my arm in two places in fifth grade. 

39. Do you love where you live? I'm really enjoying my new apartment, starting over is nice. Columbus is a cool place too, but I wouldn't mind living closer to the east coast when there are Dims meet ups. 

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? Juli 

42. How many dogs do you have? None (2 cats). 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it. If they do, I haven't heard about it. 

45. What is your favorite book? Too many to say. I love Nora Roberts/J.D. Robb very much though. 

46. What is your favorite candy? Lindt truffles. 

47. What is your favorite sports team? Around these parts I have to bleed scarlet and gray or they fine me. 

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Something positive and uplifting with good harmony and accoustic guitar. 

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Reading the paper.

50. Can you sing? Not very well, but I'm great when the CD player is loud enough.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese?: Yes. The stinkier the better.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin?: No. However, years ago, I did come home to find my rich kid, Kurt Cobain wannabe, roommate blotto on the couch with a needle sticking out of his arm. He was upset because his girlfriend left him. He was even more upset after I kicked his ass. 
3. Do you own a gun?: No, but I support your right to own one. Please don't be crazy....
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds: The cheeseburger (preferable mashed flat--I dunno, it tastes better that way...releases the cheeseburgery essence)
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments?: Just a little bit.
6. What do you think of hot dogs?: Jews are better at making them than Gentiles. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song?: "O' Holy Night"
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?: Water.
9. Can you do push ups?: About 10.
10. Are you a great friend to all?: I'm a great friend to my friends.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?: I don't wear the stuff.
12. Favorite hobby?: Digital Art
13. Do you work with people who idolize you?: Rely and respect--yes. Idolize--no.
14. Do you have A.D.D.?: When I was a child. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?: I speak before I think.
16. Middle name?: David
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment: I'm thinking about what I am thinking about at this moment. I'm wondering if I should have typed the last sentence. I think this question needs to be reworded.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday: A Greek salad, cat litter, a shirt.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Mountain Dew, water, POM
20. Current worry right now?: None at the moment.
21. Current hate right now?: People who don't know how to merge.
22. Favorite place to be?: With good friends.
23. How did you bring in the New Year?: In a Big Way New Year's party.
24. Where would you like to go?: I would love to go to China to see the Terra Cotta warriors. (Google it)
25. Name three people who will complete this: Ummm. Green Eyed Fairy, DumbAssBunny, and PamelaLois. Wow! I'm psychic.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? :blush:
27 What color shirt are you wearing?: I'm not wearing a shirt.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Cotton. High tread count.
29. Can you whistle? Yup.
30. Favorite color(s)?: Green
31. Would you be a pirate?: For a day maybe. Pirates are unsanitary.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower?: My neighbor gets grumpy if I sing in the shower. I wail out old Tom Waits songs in the car.
33. Favorite girl's names?: Sophia, Grace, Hannah
34. Favorite boy's names?: Jacob, Noah, Dylan
35. What's in your pocket right now?: I'm not wearing pants.
36. Last thing that made you laugh?: Too hard to explain. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child?: Star Wars!
38. Worst injury you've ever had?: I tore my knee apart when I fell on a gravel road. Infection. Water on the knee. Nasty.
39. Do you love where you live?: Not really. I like the city, like the culture, hate the weather.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?: One, but I don't use it to watch television.
41. Who is your loudest friend?: Kelly. Sometimes we need to tell her to use her inside voice.
42. How many dogs do you have?: None. Someday...
43. Does someone have a crush on you?: A few.
45. What is your favorite book?: The Riverside Shakespeare.
46. What is your favorite candy?: Sweet-Tarts.
47. What is your favorite sports team?: St. Paul Saints
48. What song do you want played at your funeral?: "Things the Grandchildren Should Know" EELS (YouTube it)
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night?: Writing a post in Dimensions.
50. Can you sing?: Yep. Loudly!


----------



## Neen (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? mmmm yes!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No way!
3. Do you own a gun? guns=scare me!
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- BIG MAC EXTRA PICKLES!
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? eH,somewhat.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? okay, with onions, and relish.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? 'Baby it's cold outside'-DEAN MARTIN!
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Tea or coffee.
9. Can you do push ups? Good lord no! I have boobs, not upper body strength
10. Are you a great friend to all? Sure, been Tooz's best bud for 14 years..ask her!
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Star necklace..peace sign necklace..
12. Favorite hobby? quilting, shopping, reading.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Of course they do..i'm da bomb!
14. Do you have A.D.D.? nah..
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Loving psycho men..
16. Middle name? ELLIS
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Damn, gotta work tommorow.
bought yesterday- ice cream, scratch ticket..
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Sweet tea, water, sprite, coke, midori sours!
20. Current worry right now? None, i'm zen baby ZEN!
21. Current hate right now? No hate in my world. Only love!
22. Favorite place to be? an island in maine..in a fern feild, in the rain.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Having sex with my ex bf.
24. Where would you like to go? Carribean.
25. Name three people who will complete this. who cares!
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Hmmm.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? red shirt..low cut 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Yes..especially on HOT nights.
29. Can you whistle? Yes..it's dumb.
30. Favorite color(s)? Colors of the sea.. blues and greens.
31. Would you be a pirate? HELL TO THE YEA! A SEXY one!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? nah.
33. Favorite girl's names? Ava
34. Favorite boy's names? Dylan
35. What's in your pocket right now? a money order..
36. Last thing that made you laugh? my boss told me a dirty joke..she's 70!
37. Best bed sheets as a child? dont' remember that.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Sprain, hairline fracture.
39. Do you love where you live? Sometimes..it can be limiting..
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Two.
41. Who is your loudest friend? Dont' have friends.
42. How many dogs do you have? 1 chihuahua...anyone want him??
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Here's hoping!
45. What is your favorite book? Harriet the spy!
46. What is your favorite candy? Almond joy/lifesavers/toffee
47. What is your favorite sports team? Boston red sox...
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? 'Knocking on heavens door'- Bob Dylan or 'stairway to heaven' Dolly parton
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleepin next to a hot guy!
50. Can you sing? Lord no..! Way out of key!
__________________

&#12450;&#12452;&#12450;&#12512;&#12499;&#12460;&#12540;&#12470;&#12531;&#12518;~&#12290;


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Noooooooooooo.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No, never smoked anything.
3. Do you own a gun? Hell no.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds - Hamburger I guess, but it's Nuggets, really. 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Eh, sometimes.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? We have a love/love relationship.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? It's close.... 2000 Miles/Pretenders probably wins out.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? tea with cream/splenda
9. Can you do push ups? hahah... doubt it, not sure.
10. Are you a great friend to all? to all my friends? I try.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Three way tie for different reasons.... pendant from my father, bracelet from my father, bracelet from my guy. 
12. Favorite hobby? Is this a hobby? I pick this.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nah.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Not a bit more able to control my emotions/feelings when it's really important to me.
16. Middle name? none
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I wish I had more Mac and Cheese, I wish I was done with my work for the night, I wish I had cake. (Hi, random.)
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - not a damn thing
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, iced tea, tea
20. Current worry right now? nothing to share here
21. Current hate right now? the fact that there is nothing better on tv, and it's humid, and I still want cake, and I just realized I'm out of milk and can't even have PB&J in place of cake. So there. YOU asked!!
22. Favorite place to be? Coastal, or around people I love.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? with the people I love!  And kissing the most important person in my life... first time with a New Year's kiss! 
24. Where would you like to go? Just away... someplace quiet, nice, laid back... to just "be"... just a vacation would be fine.
25. Name three people who will complete this. I don't know... most of us. 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Not sure, will browse after I finish.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? no shirt... granny nightgown at the moment.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? they're ok, I like cotton.
29. Can you whistle? barely
30. Favorite color(s)? I like so many... but my palette is bright I'd say... orange, turquoise, etc... I love color in my life.
31. Would you be a pirate? Uhm... no. Sea sick. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't sing in there usually... weird, right?
33. Favorite girl's names? No idea... I don't think about names that way.
34. Favorite boy's names? No idea, I don't think about names that way.
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My cat chasing a moth in the kitchen.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I had these beautiful bright white sheets with tiny, well-spaced rose buds. God I loved those.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Injury?? Not sure... I think of that as something that impacted me, and nothing has been that bad. I think if it's an ailment, I'll pick pancreatitis, that was horrible.
39. Do you love where you live? I really do... it's a good apartment, nice little community, close to family, close enough to work and friends, etc... it's working for me right now. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? heather
42. How many dogs do you have? None... grew up with as many as 4 at a time.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I know of.
45. What is your favorite book? Not really sure... used to be Lords of Discipline, but the way I'm going lately it's probably an InDesign insider tips/tricks guide... I've become a bit too work-centric in my reading. 
46. What is your favorite candy? sweet sloops
47. What is your favorite sports team? RED SOX
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? wow, no idea... even if I picked something now, it would probably change before I die - or maybe waiting on an angel from ben harper. Not sure.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? laying in bed, drifting off, watching Friends.
50. Can you sing? I don't think so, but it doesn't really stop me.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh I love these things!

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes, but even more so when it's blue cheese dressing

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Oh heck no!

3. Do you own a gun? No, scared of them!

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese but sometimes Big Macs most fancy my taste buds 

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Beyond belief. Especially when I know I have to have a shot! I hate needles! Big chicken I am!

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Like 'em and still eat them from time to time even though learned in 10th grade Bio class what they contain... no human should ever eat these things!

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Hmmm... probably Blue Christmas 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Beer. Nah, just kiddin'... coffee or a Diet Coke or Coke Zero... Soda, it's the new morning drink...

9. Can you do push ups? Not a one. Well, not that I've really TRIED to or anything

10. Are you a great friend to all? ok to all? Been told I'm a good friend, except for one (refer to number 20 on this survey)

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Diamond stud earrings or silver hoop earrings

12. Favorite hobby? Music!

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Heck no, and couldn't work with anyone that does.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, most of the time I'm pretty focused, except when it's something I don't really want to do but then again, I guess that's called procrastination

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I have a tendencey to sometimes overthink things way too much! I turn it over and over in my head and wind up confusing myself!

16. Middle name? Ann

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I should do my toenails, they need a darker shade, I want some M&M's, my eyes are tired and I should've worn my glasses at work today when I was doing stats on one of those darned Excel spreadsheets-- those cells are too small for my eyes!!!!

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - a bathing suit-- First one in at least a decade or more! I also bought a bra and a book I've been wanting to read. 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Coke Zero or Diet Coke, water, coffee

20. Current worry right now? A (internet only) friend that I've had and been very close with for the last 4 years no longer wants to speak with me. (Don't ask, it has been a troubled relationship for a longgggggg time but still this worries and saddens me that he's shut me out for good)

21. Current hate right now? No hates right now but generally it takes me a whole lot to hate something anyway.

22. Favorite place to be? At home just relaxing

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I worked the new year in... was very depressing actually!

24. Where would you like to go? Anywhere with beautiful waters, skies and wonderful people and food

25. Name three people who will complete this. Ummm...3 people on this board most likely! And there folks, is where my brain is at right now... scary!

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Don't know anyone here well enough yet.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Grayish blue tshirt

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never have slept or been on them, so don't know

29. Can you whistle? Yes, but its not very loud and often peeters out

30. Favorite color(s)? Currently... Cranberry red

31. Would you be a pirate? No but being a pirate's wench might be appealing in the bedroom. OMG did I just say that out loud?

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Usually it's whatever I just heard on the radio or my current favorite song. Or sometimes it's even a song I dislike but can't get it out of my head!

33. Favorite girl's names? Ava is pretty and always liked Jacinda too-- it's different

34. Favorite boy's names? Michael or John/Jon

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets, only have panties on :blush:

36. Last thing that made you laugh? I was very partially listening to a conversation while working hard on those stats today at work and I don't know WHAT I heard but I turned around and said "George Washington was gay?" My coworkers and boss fell out and so did I... what the heck did I hear that made me think I heard that?! Still don't know...

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Little pink flowered ones by Laura Ashley though that was more toward my teen years... don't remember anything about my childhood bedsheets lol

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke my right arm in third grade and almost fully severed off my big toe when I was 4... it got caught in a Big Wheel I was riding lol. Though no scar whatsoever-- my ma musta got a kickass surgeon to fix it! Also cut my tongue really really really bad in another incident. What's this with the little me almost severing things off?!

39. Do you love where you live? Not love but I like it ok.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3

41. Who is your loudest friend? my friend Florence, a friend since we were little kids... she's pretty loud

42. How many dogs do you have? No doggies but I have one cat.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? No, not that I know of. 

45. What is your favorite book? Hard to pick just one! I love a lot of different books for different reasons

46. What is your favorite candy? Love a lot of different candies but current favorite is plain M&M's

47. What is your favorite sports team? New York Yankees! WHOO! and for football.... NY Giants!

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Never thought of it, but that's a good question to ponder.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Laying in bed, trying to fall asleep but the mind was going and going for a long time after midnight!

50. Can you sing? Love to sing but I could crack windows with my singing voice! Always wished I can sing well because I loveeeee music!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 27, 2008)

Learn 50 things

1. Do you like blue cheese? mmmm I LOVE it
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Until my Mom lost her mind, she worked as a nurse in a methadone clinic. Heroin is probably the one mistake she could not forgive me for..so no
3. Do you own a gun? nope, but I've always wanted to learn to shoot them
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- quarter pounder with cheese
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? only before the dentist because he hurts
6. What do you think of hot dogs? they're best enjoyed grilled and served on a toasted, buttered roll
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Oh Holy Night & Baby Please Come Home
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? lattes, iced coffee or good hot coffee
9. Can you do push ups? it depends on what you want me to push up
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my engagement ring
12. Favorite hobby? photography, writing & guitar
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA if I could find people to idolize me, the I sure would work with them
14. Do you have A.D.D.? starting to think I have some weird adult onset ADD or something
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I get irritated with people too easily
16. Middle name? Elena
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? I'm hungry, I wish it would stop raining, When it stops raining I'll go get coffee and a breakfast sandwich
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - had a shopping spree yesterday- I bought lots of tea, gourmet cookies and underwear -among many other things  .
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. water, coffee, water
20. Current worry right now? that if it doesnt stop raining I wont have coffee. Oh, and coming up with the $1.369.00 to start school in Sept
21. Current hate right now? I hate the hot weather
22. Favorite place to be? so many places....
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I dont even remember. I think we watched a movie on the couch
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland, India, Japan
25. Name three people who will complete this.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Leesa already did hers lol, ummmm...dunno??
27 What color shirt are you wearing? not wearing a shirt
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I have never tried them.
29. Can you whistle? A little bit
30. Favorite color(s)? blues and greens..sometimes red lol
31. Would you be a pirate? only for the cool sea shanty music
32. What songs do you sing in the shower?It's usually the janis Joplin Mercedes Benz song or something from Les Miserables or Jesus Christ Superstar
33. Favorite girl's names? Indigo Moon (SO want to change my name!)
34. Favorite boy's names? I did like Clover Leaf until people told me a boy with that name would get beat up, so now I like Caleb William (William for my Dad)
35. What's in your pocket right now? Don't have pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? myself LOL
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Strawberry Shortcake.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? When I was a kid and dropped something on my hand and severed the tip of my finger off
39. Do you love where you live? I love the city I live in, not the actual apartment
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? goodness, that could take a while to name them all
42. How many dogs do you have? no dogs, one wonderful fluffy kitty
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it
45. What is your favorite book? The Bean Trees- Barbara Kingsolver
46. What is your favorite candy? truffles
47. What is your favorite sports team? We have all the best how can choose between The Red Sox and The Patriots?
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Girls Just Want to Have Fun- but I don't want a funeral, I want to be cremated and have a Memorial Service by the ocean
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? I always think I can until I hear myself LMAO. It kind of depends on the song
__________________


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

. Do you like blue cheese? never tried it

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no


3. Do you own a gun? nope, brits have real laws for that sort of thing


4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- quarter lber with cheese


5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? nope


6. What do you think of hot dogs? meh


7. Favorite Christmas Song? Queen - thank god 'tis christmas init


8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? water

9. Can you do push ups? yeah

10. Are you a great friend to all? ok to all? as long as your voice isn't high pitched and makes small children cry, yeah

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?  - 

12. Favorite hobby? snowboarding

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? all the polish girls at work flirt with me constantly. It gets a little unsettling for 8 hours!

14. Do you have A.D.D.? no

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? physically? eyebrows

16. Middle name? Stewart

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I should really get something to eat; I should really get that essay finished; it's too damn hot oday

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - pint of fosters, angel cake, doritos

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... fosters, orange squash, columbian coffee

20. Current worry right now? getting everything organised for interviews at Reading festival

21. Current hate right now? japanese people kicking my ass at mario kart wii

22. Favorite place to be? southampton university house

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I couldn't tell you, I was probably passed out somewhere

24. Where would you like to go? vegas!

27 What color shirt are you wearing? none; I'm topless

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? never have

29. Can you whistle? yep

30. Favorite color(s)? green

31. Would you be a pirate? I'd rather be a ninja ¬¬

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none

33. Favorite girl's names? don't have any inparticular

34. Favorite boy's names?matt, tom, leo

35. What's in your pocket right now? wallet, phone, keys... lint

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Bill Bailey - Part Troll, specifically this sketch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6EGLfpEd_Q

37. Best bed sheets as a child? all mine were plain!

38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken ribs

39. Do you love where you live? university wise, yes. Home with the parents, no

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend? jenny... ugh that voice, ear piercing

42. How many dogs do you have? none

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I have no idea

45. What is your favorite book? Guards Guards

46. What is your favorite candy? Yorkie's

47. What is your favorite sports team? Newcastle United FC

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? something by REM, maybe everybody hurts

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? walking home

50. Can you sing? used to in a band  so sort of


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> 20. Current worry right now? getting everything organised for interviews at Reading festival



Awww man! I'm so jealous! Reading Festival is, like, half an hour from my house. Couldn't go for the whole thing this year but tried SO hard to get a ticket for Saturday (although Friday is my preferred line up)...dangnabbit! Who you interviewing? How come?

No festivals for Laura this year *sulks*


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Awww man! I'm so jealous! Reading Festival is, like, half an hour from my house. Couldn't go for the whole thing this year but tried SO hard to get a ticket for Saturday (although Friday is my preferred line up)...dangnabbit! Who you interviewing? How come?
> 
> No festivals for Laura this year *sulks*



I've got interviews with quite a few bands this year, I work on bbc solent radio (and the student radio but it isn't paid!) so I've got a press pass. Editors, Vampire Weekend, The Enemy, The Subways are all confirmed, get to meet RATM and Metallica but won't get an interview.

I'm still okay with that


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Argggh, why did I even ask?! I love Vampire Weekend...would marry any of them quite happily...gemme a photo?! Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeeez?! You can be in it too if u want


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

I've just been getting into them recently; their manager is friends with my uncle and another band I know from NY through interviews, so he was quick to say yes 

I'm getting as many photos as I can!

edit: oh yeah, also in talks with dan le sac and scroobius pip for a quick interview now that they're confirmed


----------



## diggers1917 (Jul 27, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No. I like a lot of cheeses, but not blue
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? I may be obscenely bad tempered at times, but I'm not murderous...yet
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Don't eat there anymore, used to go for the fish fillet thing on the basis that it's a little harder to fuck about with fish unnoticed
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not really, I might be if my injury was due to stupid behaviour 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? _*Heaves, Gags, etc*_
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Gaudete
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? The leftover milk in my cereal bowl
9. Can you do push ups? Probably, though not many
10. Are you a great friend to all? I attempt to be. I may fail abysmally, but I do try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Don't have one
12. Favorite hobby? Composing, especially if it's going really well
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? You must be joking... 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? I probably have the opposite, the inability to stop thinking long enough to behave normally. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? A tendency to play through 'worst case scenarios' in my mind involving people I like or love, leading me to question my relationship with that person. A sort of social paranoia, I suppose
16. Middle name? Keith _*vomits*_ 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Ooo, this piece is quite nice...I wish it wasn't so hot and sticky, I'm not made for summery weather...I want to go back to uni NOW!
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Nothing, space, and emptiness
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink....Apple and blackcurrant squash, southern comfort, tea 
20. Current worry right now? It's going to get hotter and I'm going to get increasingly uncomfortable with the heat. There, I said it: I don't like summer. Roll on autumn!
21. Current hate right now? The rise of the SNP and the resurgence of the conservatives, plus the cabinets' reaction to this, ie. LALALA I'M NOT LISTENING! ISN'T GORDON BROWN WONDERFUL? EVERYTHING'S FINE! OH LOOK, A UNICORN!
22. Favorite place to be? On stage performing with friends
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Dozing off as Big Ben chimed on the radio
24. Where would you like to go? Back to uni! 
25. Name three people who will complete this. Me and my two other split personalities
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? My split personalities' 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? White
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I wouldn't know, I haven't had the oppurtunity to find out as far as I can remember
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? RED, black, red, dark green...and red
31. Would you be a pirate? Depends on how pissed off I get at legality
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? A mixture...satirical songs, things in latin, orchestral stuff (just "dada, di la la"ing along) 
33. Favorite girl's names? Not really sure, I'll plum for Sophie
34. Favorite boy's names? My own...?
35. What's in your pocket right now? The lining of my pocket
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Listening to 'I'm sorry I haven't a clue' on radio 4
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I'm a sad individual, but not _that_ sad 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Numerous ingrown toenails simultaneously. 
39. Do you love where you live? Love, no. I do quite like the house, though 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3. That may sound bad, but it's 'cos we don't throw an old one away, just find a new slot for it. It helps when the sky-box 'n' stuff stop working, which is regularly
41. Who is your loudest friend? A charmingly insane irish girl whose name I won't divulge
42. How many dogs do you have? None, thank god. Horrible slobbery sacks of shit that can't differentiate between a threat to survival and a small child.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I severely doubt it 
45. What is your favorite book? 'His Dark Materials' by Phillip Pullman 
46. What is your favorite candy? Well, there are days where I practically _live_ on Polos... 
47. What is your favorite sports team? I don't follow sport and couldn't care less who's winning, except for watching Wimbledon each year. 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I'll get round to composing it at some point.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Probably here, wishing I could sleep
50. Can you sing? Better than I personally believe, so I'm told


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 27, 2008)

Learn 50 things

1. Do you like blue cheese? Moldy Cheese? No thnaks!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? LOL - no!
3. Do you own a gun? That would be a dangerous thing! No!
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Nuggets (I know - not a sandwich)
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Sometimes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? If they're there, I'll eat them, but don't go out of my way to have one.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? The First Noel and the entire Ally McBeal Christmas Album (can you say dork? LOL)
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Diet Pepsi
9. Can you do push ups? In my mind I can!
10. Are you a great friend to all? Depends on which friend you ask, I suppose.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Don't really wear any but like different pieces I have for different reasons.
12. Favorite hobby? Scrapbooking and tv.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Actually, I kinda do... idolize is a strong word, but for some strange reason, many of them really like me! Go figure!
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nah
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Impatience
16. Middle name? Marie
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? I have a headache, I have a headache and I can't think of three thoughts.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Not a thing.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Diet Pepsi and water
20. Current worry right now? _Right now _is that I have a headache and no medicine to make it go away.
21. Current hate right now? Mugginess.
22. Favorite place to be? Home
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Probably sitting right here watching tv and playing on the computerl
24. Where would you like to go? Las Vegas
25. Name three people who will complete this.???
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Anyone I actually know
27 What color shirt are you wearing? not wearing a shirt
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I have never tried them.
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Purple, then pink.
31. Would you be a pirate? Only for the treasure!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower?Usually something by Jewel or nothing at all
33. Favorite girl's names? Amalia
34. Favorite boy's names? Although I make fun of them, I do like the yuppy names! LOL!
35. What's in your pocket right now? Don't have pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My cats
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Garfield
38. Worst injury you've ever had? No bad injuries really, but cancer sucked.
39. Do you love where you live? I like the general area but wish my particular neighborhood was better.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Dee
42. How many dogs do you have? no dogs, two cats.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Actually, yes. :blush:
45. What is your favorite book? Too many to name, but a special fondness for the Elm Creek Quilt series by Jennifer Chiaverini
46. What is your favorite candy? Reese's
47. What is your favorite sports team? GO PATS!
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Don't want a funeral or any type of service.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? watching The Hitcher.
50. Can you sing? Sure, but not well!


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Learn 50 things

1. Do you like blue cheese? No - Yuck
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No. I don't want one in my home
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Cheeseburger
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Usually. I always imagine the worst
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I love them when cooked on a grill or in a steemer.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Little Drummer Boy
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Orange juice
9. Can you do push ups? It's been so long since I have tried. My guess is no.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try, but I know I faile sometimes
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Its a cloth red, white, and blue bracelet made specially for me by a wounded soldier I know who makes them as part of his therpay
12. Favorite hobby? Movies and dancing
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? If they do, no one has told me.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope. Maybe the opposite
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I got bored easily
16. Middle name? Marie
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? I'm hot, I can't ait for my laundry to be done, and I want ice cream
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday Pizza for dinner, groceries for the week, nothing else
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Caffiene Free Diet pepsi, Milk, and orange Juice
20. Current worry right now? I am coordinating a dinner at the Ronald Mcdonald House on Tuesday, so I am worried that the others who agreed to bring food and serve will not show up and I will not have enough for the families
21. Current hate right now? The stupid way that the media covers events
22. Favorite place to be? Down the shore
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Sleeping like a baby
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland, plus a cruise to Alaska
25. Name three people who will complete this. I don't know. Stop putting me on the spot.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everyone
27 What color shirt are you wearing? I'm hot, so I took it off. It was blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No. I slide off.
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Red, black, purple
31. Would you be a pirate? Only if I could be the head pirate
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I never sing in the shower
33. Favorite girl's names? Faith, Katie
34. Favorite boy's names? Declan, Aiden, Jimmy
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing
36. Last thing that made you laugh? One of the vets I was volunteering with this morning. he says EVERYTHING on his mind
37. Best bed sheets as a child? We only had plain white.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken ribs from falling off a sliding board.
39. Do you love where you live? Yes.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3. One on each floor [half floors, a split level house]
41. Who is your loudest friend? Mary
42. How many dogs do you have? None
43. Does someone have a crush on you? If they do, they have not told me
45. What is your favorite book? The bible
46. What is your favorite candy? Milky Ways
47. What is your favorite sports team? My nephew's baseball team
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Gentle Woman, and Amazing Grace
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? Sure, but I sound terrible


----------



## Ulfhedinn (Jul 27, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? gack..no

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 

3. Do you own a gun? yes

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- anything on the dollar menu

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no

6. What do you think of hot dogs? yummy if done right

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Feels like Christmas from A muppet Christmas Carol....what?

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? coffee

9. Can you do push ups? 65 currently and working my way up

10. Are you a great friend to all? to those that are my friends, I would do 
anything for them

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my thor's hammer necklace. I never take it off

12. Favorite hobby? making stuff. currently working on a old viking style drinking horn

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? wouldn't that be nice

14. Do you have A.D.D.? yes

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I am perfect

16. Middle name? Kyle

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...I need to get ICP's Shangri-La CD...my foot itches...damn its hot today

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Skoal Citrus, soda, magic the gathering cards

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... coffee, faygo, energy drinks

20. Current worry right now? getting a car

21. Current hate right now? idiots

22. Favorite place to be? any psychopathic artist concert

23. How did you bring in the New Year? got drunk with friends and family

24. Where would you like to go? The Gathering of the Juggalo's (notice a 
pattern yet? lol)

25. Name three people who will complete this. um..me myself and I?

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? nobody in particular

27 What color shirt are you wearing? black

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 

29. Can you whistle? no.....

30. Favorite color(s)? Black, Red, Grey

31. Would you be a pirate? Old school pirate, hell yeah. Modern Pirates? they 
suck

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? whatever I have playing on the 
CD player

33. Favorite girl's names? no clue

34. Favorite boy's names? Lucifer..what? Its a beautiful name

35. What's in your pocket right now? Skoal, dice, wallet...

36. Last thing that made you laugh? the last thing? umm...not sure

37. Best bed sheets as a child? hell yeah old school power ranger sheets

38. Worst injury you've ever had? busted nose in a fight. I'm amazingy thick 
skin and have very dense bones

39. Do you love where you live? its a love/hate thing 

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend? nobody y'all would know

42. How many dogs do you have? 2

43. Does someone have a crush on you? possibly, I dunno

45. What is your favorite book? The Prose Edda

46. What is your favorite candy? chocolate

47. What is your favorite sports team? sports suck

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Sons of Odin by Manowar

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? watching ancient ink on history 
channel

50. Can you sing? depends on the song.


geez, I had to edit this thing twice because I forgot to cut out all of the answers from the last person.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 27, 2008)

Learn 50 things

1. Do you like blue cheese? *Nope*
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *Definitely not.*
3. Do you own a gun? *I don't.* 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- *Hmm. I'm not a big McDonalds sandwich person. I'd rather have chicken nuggets and fries.*
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *Sometimes. I still have issues with weighing in front of the doctor.*
6. What do you think of hot dogs? *A must-have cook-out food. *
7. Favorite Christmas Song? *O Holy Night*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *I'm not usually up early enough to drink something "in the morning."*
9. Can you do push ups? *The girly kind. *
10. Are you a great friend to all? *I strive to be the best friend I can be, always. *
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *A pink diamond ring from my grandparents*.
12. Favorite hobby? *Listening to music. *
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *Umm...I don't think so.*
14. Do you have A.D.D.? *I'm sure I have some form of it. I do get bored easily.*
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I have no patience.*
16. Middle name? *Michelle*
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? *I'm glad I don't have to work today or tomorrow, the cruise my family is planning for next year, and how I miss some friends tremendously*
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday- *Nothing. I don't spend unnecessary money when saving for an apartment. *
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. *Dasani water, grape juice, sweet tea*
20. Current worry right now? *Scholarship letter*
21. Current hate right now? *UT class scheduling. Thank to them cancelling two of my classes in my PERFECT schedule, I have to take night classes on Monday and Wednesday.*
22. Favorite place to be? *On campus, Asheville NC, or Melbourne Beach*
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *I think I watched the ball drop with mom*
24. Where would you like to go? *Ireland, England, and South Africa*
25. Name three people who will complete this. *Three people from this board. *
27 What color shirt are you wearing? *A tan camisole*
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Actually, I don't. I sweat too much on them. NOT sexy at all.*
29. Can you whistle? *Yes*
30. Favorite color(s)? *Pink, Green, Purple*
31. Would you be a pirate? *If I could have Jack Sparrow? Hell yes, I would be a pirate.*
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *I usually don't sing in the shower.*
33. Favorite girl's names? *Kennedy, Caitlyn, Cheyenne*
34. Favorite boy's names? *Xander, Cain*
35. What's in your pocket right now? *I don't have any pockets.* 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? *My mom*
37. Best bed sheets as a child? *Little Mermaid!*
38. Worst injury you've ever had? *I've made it out fairly unscathed. I did burst an eardrum once...worst pain ever.*
39. Do you love where you live? *I do. It's gorgeous here.*
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *2*
41. Who is your loudest friend? *Tyler*
42. How many dogs do you have? *One at my dad's...and at my mom's, we've sort of unofficially adopted a beagle.*
43. Does someone have a crush on you? *I would say Yes. *
45. What is your favorite book? *The Killer Angels*
46. What is your favorite candy? *Starbursts and Skittles*
47. What is your favorite sports team?* The Tennessee Vols*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *I'd want my family to choose a song that they felt best represented me.  After all...I wouldn't be hearing it. *
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *Surfing Dims, IMing with friends, laying on my bed*
50. Can you sing? *Some days, sure.  I used to sing in a choir.*


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Not even a little bit.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No.. But I have this weird obsession with wanting to try it just once.. Trainspotting had an odd effect on me..
3. Do you own a gun? No, the thought of even seeing one makes me a little nervous..
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Filet O'Fish
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yeah.. Which then makes me smile like a loon when I have to go into the doctors office.. Which makes me seem not ill/in pain :/
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Fantastic when you're drunk, not so great all the rest of the time. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Fairytale of New York, because I'm just cool like that..
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee, white, two sugars ta.
9. Can you do push ups? I'm sure I could if I wanted to..
10. Are you a great friend to all? Not to all, that would be ridiculous. What would life be without a few conflicts? But I'd like to think I was a great friend to all my friends.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A tiffany charm bracelet my uncle bought for me.
12. Favorite hobby? Taking pictures of stuff.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I don't work full stop. Let alone with people who idolize me..
14. Do you have A.D.D.? I used to, Doctor says I have grown out of it. I'm less convinced...
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My general lack of motivation.
16. Middle name? Louise
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? Tee hee, Frankie Boyle! I need some new lipgloss. Why won't the spot on my cheek go away >_<
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday: Orange and Mango squash, Pasta Bake sauce, Grapes. 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Diet Cherry Coke, Orange and Mango Squash, Coffee.
20. Current worry right now? I need to get sorted for a job interview tomorrow..
21. Current hate right now? The massive face spot. 
22. Favorite place to be? Dublin with plenty of money. Or bed.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drunk and trying to stop my gay best friend trying to 'convert' a pretty boy we met. 
24. Where would you like to go? New York, Tokyo, Paris..
25. Name three people who will complete this: Noone I actually know, it's a vague attempt at getting to know other people 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I'm probably going to read everyones, because I'm that exciting.. Although after reading Freestyle Fez's I now realize I'll probably spend the whole time being jealous. 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black with White Polka Dots
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Ew, no. 
29. Can you whistle? Sort of.. Some kind of noise comes from my mouth when I try, though there is no tune, or key to it. 
30. Favorite color(s)? Pink, Yellow, Green.
31. Would you be a pirate? Hells, yes.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever is in my head. I don't have a set list.
33. Favorite girl's names? Daisy, Abigail
34. Favorite boy's names? Fionn or Finbar
35. What's in your pocket right now? DS Stylus and assorted papers.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My friend texting me the lines from a song.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? OMG, it was a massive dolls house quilt cover, I used to love it!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Fractured my index finger.. I'm fairly lucky when it comes to injuring myself ^_^
39. Do you love where you live? It's not too shabby. But I'd prefer to be back at uni. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 5, one in each bedroom and one in the frontroom. 
41. Who is your loudest friend? Zac, my gay husband. 
42. How many dogs do you have? None, but we're getting one soon. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I hope so..
45. What is your favorite book? At the moment, Porno by Irvine Welsh
46. What is your favorite candy? MilkyBar Buttons. 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Blech. Sport. England Rugby team?
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? She's Electric by Oasis and What Katie Did by The Libertines.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Playing Pandemic, because I'm addicted. 
50. Can you sing? I can indeed. Often not in tune, but always at the right pitch?


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 27, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Nope
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? That's a big hell no 
3. Do you own a gun? No, not at the moment
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Sausage mcmuffin
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Love them
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Father Christmas - The Kinks
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Orange juice and coffee
9. Can you do push ups? Yep, not as many as I used to though
10. Are you a great friend to all? Probably not
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Watch
 12. Favorite hobby? reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? I was distracted no
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I procrastinate too much
16. Middle name? Is too dorky for public consumption
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... What time is it? What am I gonna eat, I'm hungry? Billy West sure is a funny guy
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Ice tea, bacon, potatoes
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Ice tea, orange juice, coffee
20. Current worry right now? Hope she doesn't hate me
21. Current hate right now? Weekends arent' long enough
22. Favorite place to be? in a warm bed on a cold winter morning
23. How did you bring in the New Year? watched a movie, don't remember what it was though
24. Where would you like to go? Amsterdam
25. Name three people who will complete this. Swamptoad, Mariac and Timberwolf
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Metalgirl
27 What color shirt are you wearing? light blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? sure 
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? blue, purple, black
31. Would you be a pirate? Yarr, as long as it's not a butt pirate
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? ac/dc
33. Favorite girl's names? Elizabeth
34. Favorite boy's names? James is a pretty cool name
35. What's in your pocket right now? Wallet, keys, change
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Billy West on my ipod
37. Best bed sheets as a child? My Star Wars sheets were the motherfucking bomb
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke both legs in three places when I was three years old. It's my first memory
39. Do you love where you live? Love? no Like? Yeah
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Robert
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it
45. What is your favorite book? Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson
46. What is your favorite candy? Black licorice and butterscotch
47. What is your favorite sports team? San Francisco 49ers
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Remember Tomorrow - Iron Maiden
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching the X-Files with no lights on
50. Can you sing? I sing like a broken garbage disposal, only not in tune


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 27, 2008)

Learn 50 things.....whether you like it or not 

1. Do you like blue cheese? Only in small doses like crumbled on a salad
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Negatory
3. Do you own a gun? Nope, but I really want to buy a taser
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Quarter pounder with cheese..no onions
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes, they usually have to take my blood pressure twice, once when I get there and once when I calm down....otherwise I'd be on high blood pressure meds already!
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Love 'em....especially coneys...and the BEST hotdogs ever?? Koegal's.....fellow Michaganders back me up on this!
7. Favorite Christmas Song? All I Want For Christmas is You, Winter Wonderland
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee!
9. Can you do push ups? I can do girl pushups
10. Are you a great friend to all? Being a good friend is a high priority to me....without friends life is boring and meaningless...they're the yin to my yang....gotta keep 'em around!
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My silver bracelet from friends in France, my petosky bracelet from my best friend, and my amber ring I bought at a flea market in Florida
12. Favorite hobby? movies, cards, drinking, reading, etc
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I work with people who respect me, I think that's even better
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Not really
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I can't make up my mind
16. Middle name? Elizabeth
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? I can't wait to go to MI this week! I'm bored. I wish I didn't bite my nails...bad idea.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday- pizza, breadsticks, diet coke
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. water, coffee, diet coke
20. Current worry right now? My sister
21. Current hate right now? Not being able to decide what I want to do career wise...
22. Favorite place to be? the shore of Lake Michigan, tubing on a river with friends, concerts, a cafe on a busy street in Paris
24. Where would you like to go? the Caribbean, Asia - not sure where specifically yet
25. Name three people who will complete this. See above
27 What color shirt are you wearing? green
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Nope...they're slippery!
29. Can you whistle? You bet your ass I can!
30. Favorite color(s)? red, blue, orange, yellow
31. Would you be a pirate? Oh yeah, I <3 pirates
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't really sing in the shower, but I definitely sing in the car!!!!! - One of my favs being "Delta Dawn"
33. Favorite girl's names? Maleta, Jennifer, Kimberly
34. Favorite boy's names? Jacob, Benjamin, Emerson
35. What's in your pocket right now? Pocketless at the moment 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My friend and her little misadventure with self tanner :doh:
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Rainbow Bright!!!!!!!!!!!!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken ankle......old softball injury 
39. Do you love where you live? Definitely do not love the Dirty Jerz, but it's growing on me
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? uno
41. Who is your loudest friend? Amanda
42. How many dogs do you have? zero
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Perhaps...
45. What is your favorite book? The Alchemist
46. What is your favorite candy? Chocolate covered peanuts
47. What is your favorite sports team? UofM football, Tigers, Pistons
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Not sure....
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping?
50. Can you sing? Not at all, but it doesn't stop me!!!


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 28, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yeah.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope.
3. Do you own a gun? Hell no.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Small cheeseburger.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Only a bit.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I love a good kosher hotdog with mustard, ketchup, and relish.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Jingle Bell Rock.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Hot black coffee.
9. Can you do push ups? Yes, one, any higher number would be pure conjecture.
10. Are you a great friend to all? Well, I try to be, but no one's perfect.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My black pearl pendant.
12. Favorite hobby? Reading.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nope.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Naw.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Just being so shy.
16. Middle name? None.
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. Where did the weekend go, I wonder what's going to happening at work tomorrow, and why does that bagpiper choose to practice near my house.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. Nothing. 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Water, tea, and coffee.
20. Current worry right now? I hope he's nice.
21. Current hate right now? Summer. I know there are tons of wonderful things about summer, but I don't like being hot.
22. Favorite place to be? In the woods, in the pool, or snuggled in bed. It all depends on my mood.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? On the couch, watched the ball drop.
24. Where would you like to go? Wales, Ireland, and Scotland.
25. Name three people who will complete this. Don't know.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? JiminOR.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Blue.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Naw.
29. Can you whistle? Yes, but not very well.
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue, pink, and grey.
31. Would you be a pirate? Sure.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Stuff from Judas Priest.
33. Favorite girl's names? Emily, Jane, Amy.
34. Favorite boy's names? Tom, Ben, James.
35. What's in your pocket right now? Lint.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My Grammie being herself.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I only got the generic kind, no cool motifs.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Sprained ankle.
39. Do you love where you live? Yup.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One.
41. Who is your loudest friend? Susan.
42. How many dogs do you have? Zero.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Don't know.
45. What is your favorite book? The Star My Destination by Alfred Bester.
46. What is your favorite candy? Licorice of any sort or Kit Kats.
47. What is your favorite sports team? Red Sox.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? None. I'm not going to have a funeral. Burn baby burn, I'm getting cremated and tossed. No urns for me.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching horror movies, couldn't sleep.
50. Can you sing? Yup. Born to be a backup singer though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 29, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Nope
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Most definitely not
3. Do you own a gun? Hell no. Why would I do that?
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Cheeseburger, no pickles, no mustard
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? It would depend on what i'm going there for.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Delicious meat in a tube.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? A large Tim Horton's coffee, cream and two splenda 
9. Can you do push ups? Haha. Nope
10. Are you a great friend to all? No. I wish I was better but I have to pick my battles.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My gold chain with two St. Christopher's on it.
12. Favorite hobby? Going to the movies.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I would hope not.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Stubborn
16. Middle name? Marie
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. Damn dinner smells good. I hope I find the energy to finish that file. I wonder how much money I have in my bank account.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. Coffee. Lunch at White Spot. Gas.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Diet Dr. Pepper, Carbonated Water, Coffee
20. Current worry right now? Do I have MS?
21. Current hate right now? Being single.
22. Favorite place to be? Wherever my nephew is.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Putting together my entertainment centre in my pj's. I'm so sexy.
24. Where would you like to go? NYC, Iceland, Spain, Miami
25. Name three people who will complete this. No idea.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Anyone's, they're all interesting.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Lime green nightshirt.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No. Cotton for me, please.
29. Can you whistle? Off and on. I'm not sure what's up with that.
30. Favorite color(s)? Black, red, green.
31. Would you be a pirate? Can chicks be pirates?
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't sing. 
33. Favorite girl's names? Jane, Tess, Ivy
34. Favorite boy's names? James, Will, Ben
35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My own stupidity.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? The Peanuts!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Getting hit by a car on my bike.
39. Do you love where you live? I loooove Vancouver. But I wish I lived closer to the water.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One. 
41. Who is your loudest friend? Tracey
42. How many dogs do you have? No dogs. But one cat that thinks she's human.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Hmm..not that I know of.
45. What is your favorite book? Bastard Out of Carolina
46. What is your favorite candy? Just one? Seriously? Ok, i'll pick chocolate then.
47. What is your favorite sports team? They make me crazy, but i'll pick the Vancouver Canucks
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? There will be no funeral. If people want to have a memorial, they should just plug in my Ipod and shuffle it. 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Trying to sleep.
50. Can you sing? Hell no.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 29, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Nope
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no
3. Do you own a gun? only of the squirt variety
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? double quarter pounder
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? only the time i had to get my gallbladder removed
6. What do you think of hot dogs? theyre decent, except when my mother uses them to make hot dog stew:eat1:
7. Favorite Christmas Song? the version of We Three Kings thats on Guitar Hero 3, by Steve Ouimette i think 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? OJ
9. Can you do push ups? yeah, a bunch
10. Are you a great friend to all? i get along with pretty much everybody
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? i dont own any
12. Favorite hobby? My computer, and i like wrestling a lot but i dont see anymore of that in my future
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? i dont work, so no
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? a little bit shy sometimes
16. Middle name? Matthew
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. I wanna go see Stepbrothers, why isnt The Boondocks on tv, I'm not hungry but i want to eat something
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. shoes, shirt, pretzels i think
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. water, gatorade, mountain dew
20. Current worry right now? that for some reason i've been sleeping like 12 hours a day when i usually only sleep about 8
21. Current hate right now? Being single
22. Favorite place to be? wherever my friends are
23. How did you bring in the New Year?i think i slept through it
24. Where would you like to go? college
25. Name three people who will complete this. No idea.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? errybodys
27 What color shirt are you wearing? black, with multi-colored design
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? idk, i never have
29. Can you whistle? not even a little bit
30. Favorite color(s)? green
31. Would you be a pirate? depends on what sort of benefits and vacation time it comes with
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? uh, anyone of the songs on my ipod 
33. Favorite girl's names? idk, i never thought about it
34. Favorite boy's names? george, its obv. #1
35. What's in your pocket right now? theyre empty
36. Last thing that made you laugh? peter griffin
37. Best bed sheets as a child? they were just plain sheets
38. Worst injury you've ever had? sprained MCL
39. Do you love where you live? I'm pretty satisfied, but i love where i'll be living in a month from now
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? twoish
41. Who is your loudest friend? Kaylene or Courtney
42. How many dogs do you have? none
43. Does someone have a crush on you? idk, maybe? if they do they should definitley tell me though
45. What is your favorite book? The Alphabet of Manliness
46. What is your favorite candy? Nutrageous, i think
47. What is your favorite sports team? NY Mets
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? The best around, by Joe Esposito, from the Karate Kid Sountrack and the Bat-dad episode of South Park 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? about to be asleep
50. Can you sing? not well


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yeah.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No. 
3. Do you own a gun? No.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Double cheeseburger. 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Sometimes. 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? They're alright. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Oh gosh, anything. I LOVE Christmas music! 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water. 
9. Can you do push ups? Nope, not at all. Well, maybe like two girly ones. :]:]
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Everything. I'm a jewelry addict. 
12. Favorite hobby? Being too fucking cool. 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nope. 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I can be pessamistic sometimes. I'm trying to kick that though! :]
16. Middle name? Dianne. 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 1. I should be sleeping. 2. I need to clean. 3. Holy shit I love the Backstreet Boys. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. Nothing! 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. 1. Diet Coke 2. Water 3. Iced Tea. 
20. Current worry right now? My hand hurts! 
21. Current hate right now? See number 20. 
22. Favorite place to be? Somewhere fun.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Slept. 
24. Where would you like to go? See number 22. 
25. Name three people who will complete this. No idea.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Whoevers. 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? White and pink.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never have!
29. Can you whistle? Nope. It used to make me so sad when I was little. 
30. Favorite color(s)? Teal, turqoise, pink, yellow and black. 
31. Would you be a pirate? No. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Varies. 
33. Favorite girl's names? Something generic. 
34. Favorite boy's names? Something generic. 
35. What's in your pocket right now? Empty. 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? WEEDS. I love this show. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Mudd. Like the brand! Oh wait, I still use them. 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken ankle. 
39. Do you love where you live? Love? No. Hate? No. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Five. And only two people. Crazyness. I don't even like TV that much.
41. Who is your loudest friend? We're a loud bunch.
42. How many dogs do you have? Zero.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not to my knowledge. 
45. What is your favorite book? I don't have one. I currently am reading [AND LOVING!] Slaughterhouse Five. 46. What is your favorite candy? Tootsie Rolls are the fucking way.
47. What is your favorite sports team? Fuck sports. 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? No ideaaa. 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Either Guitar Heroing it up or watching WEEEEEEEEDS<333. 
50. Can you sing? Not well!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Hella Yes!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No thanks
3. Do you own a gun? I wish. Seriously; give me a 357 Magnum any old day.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Big Mac is cool; but I usually order the double cheeseburger dealie
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Only if I can't afford them.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I think of Coney Island and Nathan's
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Don't have one.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Cawfee
9. Can you do push ups? I might be able to do 10, girly style
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? The one that I am anticipating.
12. Favorite hobby? Work.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Yes, yes I do.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Don't think so, no.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? People misinterpret my silence as snobbery, its shyness all along.
16. Middle name? Don't have one.
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. Sex, I'm thirsty, I should change the channel.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. A notebook, Cookies and Cream Ice Cream, and 7-11 trashy taquitos for my broke/drunk friend.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Ginger Ale. Seltzer Water, Cranberry Juice.
20. Current worry right now? Being unemployed.
21. Current hate right now? Being far away from the people I love the most.
22. Favorite place to be? Paris, dahrlingks!!
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Kissed an old boyfriend, champagne and snacked on foie gras.
24. Where would you like to go? La Belle France
25. Name three people who will complete this. Not a clue.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? My DIM pals.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black tank top
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I like high thread Egyptian cotton.
29. Can you whistle? I can put my lips together and blow.
30. Favorite color(s)? Black.
31. Would you be a pirate? I am a pirate!!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't.
33. Favorite girl's names? Leigh,Katja,Montserrat.
34. Favorite boy's names? Michael, Jean-Baptiste, Cotton.
35. What's in your pocket right now? I haz no pockets at present.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Watching "Auntie Mame"
37. Best bed sheets as a child? they were just plain sheets
38. Worst injury you've ever had? A broken heart that hasn't healed.
39. Do you love where you live? I'm privileged to live in a really awesome place. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One.
41. Who is your loudest friend? KWM.
42. How many dogs do you have? Two!!
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Totally!!!
45. What is your favorite book? Demian- Herman Hesse.
46. What is your favorite candy? Raisinettes
47. What is your favorite sports team? 1980's Celtics.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I stayed too long at the fair.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Post show drinks with my cast and their friends.
50. Can you sing? I can, if need be.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *Only with buffalo wings* :eat2:

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *No way! 
*
3. Do you own a gun? *no*

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- *either the quarter pounder or the big mac*

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *only if I think something might be wrong*

6. What do you think of hot dogs? *I love the snappy red-hots you get up in Maine, other than that I am not a big fan.* 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas
*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *coffee*

9. Can you do push ups? *yeah, though not as many as I used to*

10. Are you a great friend to all? *I try to be*

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *A silver chain I've been wearing around my neck for the last four years... it was a gift from an ex, but I don't wear it because of her. Just because its a nice chain. *

12. Favorite hobby? *collecting music (albums, CDs, mp3s etc.) *

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *I doubt it lol *

14. Do you have A.D.D.? *I think everyone might have a little ADD in them... but no, I manage to function pretty well without Ritalin. lol* 

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *don't hate, appreciate!*  

16. Middle name? *Marc*

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... *I should be working right now, I have so much to do, I wonder if anyone is going to respond to this! lol*

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *some hamburger, paper towels, and fresh snow peas. *

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... *water, coffee, ginger ale*

20. Current worry right now? *getting some gigs booked for the fall! *

21. Current hate right now? *see #15*

22. Favorite place to be? *In the studio making phat beats! *

23. How did you bring in the New Year? *I stayed in this year, sipped a bit of champagne and went to bed lol *

24. Where would you like to go? *London, Cape Verde, Tokyo (pretty much in that order) *

25. Name three people who will complete this. *I am always surprised!  *

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *all of them!*

27 What color shirt are you wearing? *Red w/ navy blue stripes*

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *yeah... though I can't remember whens the last time I did that lol 
*
29. Can you whistle? *a little, not too well though
*
30. Favorite color(s)? *all colors*

31. Would you be a pirate? *I have always thought it would be fun to be a modern day pirate... sailing around the ocean, plundering and robbing rich people's yachts and stuff. lol *

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *whatever song is stuck in my head that moment (often an original idea I am working on) *

33. Favorite girl's names? *Maria, Esmeralda 
*
34. Favorite boy's names? *Marcus, James, Cesar *

35. What's in your pocket right now? *wallet, keys, iPod*

36. Last thing that made you laugh? *Beastie Boys video for "3 MCs and One DJ"*

37. Best bed sheets as a child? *Um, I had some Star Wars Empire Strikes Back sheets that were pretty cool. lol *

38. Worst injury you've ever had? *I got hit in the head with a rock when I was ten and had to get stitches. *

39. Do you love where you live? *I like it* 

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *2*

41. Who is your loudest friend? *couldn't say 
*
42. How many dogs do you have? *0*

43. Does someone have a crush on you? *don't know*

45. What is your favorite book? *Selected Works of Langston Hughes, Autobiography of Malcolm X*

46. What is your favorite candy? *Peach Jelly rings *

47. What is your favorite sports team? *Boston Red Sox, New York Yankees, Boston Celtics* 

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *Come Ye Disconsolate*

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *walking around my neighborhood enjoying a good cigar*  

50. Can you sing? *a little, but I wish I was better... I try! 
*


----------



## Rowan (Jul 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Icky stinky blue cheese...no thanks

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Never...crack is whack yo! 

3. Do you own a gun? nope

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- hmm..thats a hard one, not a huge fan of fast food, so i'd have to say just a regular cheeseburger with ketchup, mustard and pickle only

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Never...I actually like going to the doctor..im a freak


6. What do you think of hot dogs? I am a hot dog fan. There is a particular hot dog i love from a gas station here that i drive out of my way to go to work to get them for breakfast

7. Favorite Christmas Song? I guess if anything, Silent Night

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Beer. Just kidding....Diet Coke, beer is after work lol

9. Can you do push ups? I can try lol

10. Are you a great friend to all? Oh im sure there are some people who hate me, but i do try to be friendly overall

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I love costume jewelry, but dont have anything that is my all time favorite besides my class ring i wear constantly

12. Favorite hobby? I love going to karaoke and love reading books

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I think there might be a couple. They love me at my job 

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Wouldnt be surprised if i did, runs in my family!

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I get too emotional sometimes, tend to get jealous, and dont take rejection well 

16. Middle name? Ann

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I wish I were at home, I really hope i win something on the lottery drawing tonight, and I hope the lettuce in the fridge for salad for dinner is still good lol

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - A lottery ticket (hello $30 winnings), paid a bill, a taquito from Whataburger for breakfast

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Beer, Diet Coke, Water

20. Current worry right now? Getting my bills paid off

21. Current hate right now?  hate hurting physically lately like i have

22. Favorite place to be? At home

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I sat at home like a loser

24. Where would you like to go? Ireland, Scotland, England, Germany, Australia

25. Name three people who will complete this. Most people here I'd think 

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I'd like to see them all to be honest

27 What color shirt are you wearing? black tank top with a very low cut teal blouse over it

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Eh...so so on this one. Definitely be warned not to wear satin pj's on satin sheets, you will fall off the bed when you turn over too fast or hard, I learned this from experience lol

29. Can you whistle? Indeed i can

30. Favorite color(s)? Black, dark purple, dark green, dark blue

31. Would you be a pirate? I think I'd rather be the exclusive wench to the pirate captain 

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Dont sing in the shower too often anymore, but it would usually be one of my karaoke songs i regularly sing

33. Favorite girl's names? Cant say i have any

34. Favorite boy's names? Jake (16 candles...love it), Greyson

35. What's in your pocket right now? Car Keys

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Last comic standing

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Never had anything kiddish

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Oh I've had a few...broken back, broken leg...

39. Do you love where you live? Eh...its ok

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2, 3 if you count my computer

41. Who is your loudest friend? Emily at work lol

42. How many dogs do you have? 0

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Highly doubt it

45. What is your favorite book? I love Anne Rice, Julie Garwood, and Stephen King

46. What is your favorite candy? Fifth Avenue, Skor, Reeses Fast Break, Take 5 and Whatchamacallit 

47. What is your favorite sports team? Patriots and Florida Gators

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I'll be dead..i wont care

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Talking on the phone trying not to fall asleep

50. Can you sing? a little, but I wish I was better... Yep and damn good at it


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? yes, yes i do. loooooove it.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? nope. that stuff scares me.

3. Do you own a gun? nope

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds sausage biscuit with cheese

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? not anymore...doctors lead to my feeling better.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? i love hebrew nationals, grilled. 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? i'm not a fan of christmas really

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? any sort of fruit juice

9. Can you do push ups? hahahaha, i just got on the floor and tried. 7 before i collapsed into a giggle pile.

10. Are you a great friend to all? i don't know, i try to be. my friends are my family, they mean the world to me.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? sad to say, i don't own any jewelry at all, except for maybe 5 or 6 pairs of cheap earrings.

12. Favorite hobby? road trips to fatopia!

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? oh man, i doubt that!

14. Do you have A.D.D.? i don't think so!

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? my random bouts of hypersensitivity.

16. Middle name? ciara

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... i'd like some pink lemonade right now, i think i'll make mac n cheese for lunch, and i wish that i was off tomorrow too.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday i didn't buy anything yesterday!

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, water, and lemonade. gotta keep the kidneys clear!!

20. Current worry right now? getting the heck out of this house.

21. Current hate right now? not being happy where i'm at.

22. Favorite place to be?  the east coast, with the people that make me happiest!

23. How did you bring in the New Year? with my loves, in natick!

24. Where would you like to go?montana, california, las vegas, all down route 66, the mall of america, london, paris, egypt, ALL OVER GREECE--especially ikaria and xios, italy, and home to boston! *sigh*...someday!

25. Name three people who will complete this. that guy, that other dude, and that sexy lady.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? i'm nosy, so all of them, haha

27 What color shirt are you wearing? blue tank top

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? i never have

29. Can you whistle? yes!

30. Favorite color(s)? blueeeee

31. Would you be a pirate? no. deep water scares this big fatty!

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? songs from musicals, hahahaha!

33. Favorite girl's names? oy, no idea. names don't really mean much, but the people attached to them do!

34. Favorite boy's names? 33, duh.

35. What's in your pocket right now? chapstick, and cellphone. all the time essentials!

36. Last thing that made you laugh?my dogs tugging on the same toy.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? hands down, the new kids on the block sheets handed down to me from the neighbor girl! i still have them!

38. Worst injury you've ever had? injury, hmm. i'll have to say when i was 6, and sliced both my knees open pretty bad when i was playing in a small stream behind my house. i still have the scars.

39. Do you love where you live? not at all.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend? all of them, and i love it!

42. How many dogs do you have? 2. maggie, a black scottish terrier, and dacey, a red wheaten scottish terrier.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? i'm guessing no. i'm a pretty big dork, haha.

45. What is your favorite book? the trumpet of the swan by e.b. white. that book always has been, and always will be my fave. 

46. What is your favorite candy? favorite?! like, just one?? no way. ALL OF THEM.

47. What is your favorite sports team?pittsburgh steelers baby!

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping, because my brother and his friends overtook the living room.

50. Can you sing? yes, but it is NOT pleasant!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh sweet jeezus... I have the attention span of a mosquito when it comes to frivolous crap surveys like these GEF... but I'll do this since its your thread... seriously, I wouldn't do it just anybody.

*1. Do you like blue cheese?* Yes
*2. Have you ever smoked heroin?* I dont' remember
*3. Do you own a gun?* Yes a shit load of them as a matter of fact and I know how to use them... but I keep them locked in a safe, I don't believe in having them laying around or toting one around all paranoid like... long story.
*4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds?* Ditto what you said GEF... you obviously have fine taste in food like myself...
*5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments?* I almost never go to the doctor... didn't have insurance for the longest time... I don't really think about it enough to get nervous.
*6. What do you think of hot dogs?* I never like seeing any animal suffer, dogs included, but to be honest I like cats better. Dehydration can occur very quickly on hot days keeping your pets in a shaded area is important... and yes I do still refer to them as "pets".
*7. Favorite Christmas Song?* This one... seriously, it brings back good memories on many levels. Oh, and here is my second favourite Christmas song... mostly because I happened to find it next to my first choice... and here is my third favourite Christmas song... basically for the same reason as my second favourite Christmas song...
*8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?* Something cool and refreshing, unless it's cold outside, then I prefer something warm to drink. Often times just water.
*9. Can you do push ups?* Yes, but why would I want to?
*10. Are you a great friend to all?* Yes, of course.
*11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?* I'm too cheap to own jewelry let alone have a favourite.
*12. Favorite hobby? * I think I just spelled "favorite" wrong... why didn't my spell chequer catch that?
*13. Do you work with people who idolize you? * Actually yes, it gets embarrassing at times.
* 14. Do you have A.D.D.? * If I did I wouldn't have gotten this far, now would I!?
* 15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?* Im overly modest and sarcastic, often times both.
* 16. Middle name? * I just divulged that in another thread a few days ago. Im not going to give away all my secrets people wont find me intriguing if I keep telling stuff about myself.
* 17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... * (1) Im wondering how Im going to smash my empty aluminum can in my bare feet I just remembered I have a pair of shoes by the door. (2) Im amazed how hot my wifes laptop computer gets. (3) Im wondering if this third can of Hansons Mandarin Lime soda is going to give me a case of burny-butt like it did last night. (Thats actually only 3 thoughts Im able to mentally multi-taskIm a complex guy)
* 18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday.* Seriously, Im a cheapo I didnt spend a penny yesterday.
* 19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... * water, fruit juice, Hansens All Natural Soda, and tea (yes I know, thats 4)
* 20. Current worry right now? * Im worried about my sisters cancer, chemotherapy isnt going that well we just purchased a cemetery plot for her a couple of weeks ago as a matter of fact.
* 21. Current hate right now? * I dont hate I dislike and disapprove of things at times but I dont hate.
* 22. Favorite place to be? * At a campground by the beach with family and friends.
* 23. How did you bring in the New Year?* I didnt bring in the New Year. As our planets rotation around the sun reaches a certain point we consider that to be a new year. It sort of does it by itself. An astronomer could probably explain it much better.
* 24. Where would you like to go? * Id like to go camping under the starry skies just north of Winnemucca Nevada.
* 25. Name three people who will complete this.* Supersoup, Rowan and LJ Rock... Ok... I cheated and looked. I doubt I'll make it all the way through...
* 26. Whose answer do you want to read the most?* GEFs and whoever happens to be before and after mine 
* 27 What color shirt are you wearing? * Blue
* 28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets?* I honestly dont give a rats ass cotton is good enough.
*29. Can you whistle? * Yes, but I cant do that loud whistle where you use your fingers.
*30. Favorite color(s)?* So thats how favourite is spelled, I think Im doing it the Queens English way
*31. Would you be a pirate?* It all depends on what kind of pirate were talking about here if it involves bending over and taking it in the rear-end absolutely not!

**end attention span**

Ok GEF Ive been meaning to have a little discussion with you about this one.



> 43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it




What the hell kind of crap talk is this!? Of course there are people out there who have on you. GEF, you are a very good looking gal. Beautiful green eyes, soft fair skin plump in all the right places. Seriously GEF, any red blooded FA with half an ounce of testosterone would want to boink you in a second. well you know what I mean. Not really a second there should be some foreplay, followed by at least 15 minutes of good stiff you-know-what, and then a nice relaxing massage afterwards. If I ever hear talk like this from you again, Im going to start a thread called Who has a crush on GEF 



> I doube it


 Sheesh!


BTW Im now on my fourth can of Hansens All Natural Soda, Im sooo gonna have burny-butt!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 1, 2008)

Stan....reading yours gave me a chuckle. Thank you


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Love all cheese, the stinkier the better. If you don't, you're a pinko commie. 
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope. I've never even smoked pot, though in college I shared a house with my friends Amy & Jim, two of the biggest potheads ever. 
3. Do you own a gun? No. Know how to use one, though. 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Ehh, the Quarter Pounder is okay in a pinch.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? That they are delicious, cooked on a grill. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Does the soundtrack to "Die Hard" count? 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water.
9. Can you do push ups? Ahhhahahahahahah, no. 
10. Are you a great friend to all? No. I tend to get wrapped up in my own stuff. I have a lot of work to do here. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? The big, beautiful, bodacious earrings RV (Red Velvet) custom made for me.
12. Favorite hobby? Reading, fun & stimulating conversations about nothing in particular. Is kissing a hobby?
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Idolize, no. Respect and admire, yes.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Only when I'm expected to watch some crappy chick flick. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My relatively poor impulse control. 
16. Middle name? Noooooooooo.
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Feeling happy, the Swiss are very snotty about American chocolate, and I need to burn this new Aimee Mann CD that's been sitting on my desk for a week onto my iTunes. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - panties, a cute top, and I paid my mortgage, so I bought another little chunk of my house. 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, ice tea, cranberry juice w/seltzer.
20. Current worry right now? Dims doesn't have sufficient bandwidth for me to list my worries. 
21. Current hate right now? My office chair. 
22. Favorite place to be? On the road.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Reading a book, because that's how bookworms roll. 
24. Where would you like to go? Many places, but lately I'm yearning for Acadia National Park, in Maine. 
25. Name three people who will complete this. That dude and those two girls.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Boteroesque Babe, because I miss her like the dickens. 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Aqua, with batiked purple dragonflies on it.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I never have, but it seems like they'd be hot. Not sexy hot, just hot. 
29. Can you whistle? Yes, and I can curl my tongue and turn it over both ways in my mouth. :batting: 
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue and pink.
31. Would you be a pirate? Ick, no. I'd be dirty all the time (again, not sexy dirty, just dirty), scurvy-ridden with my nasty teeth falling out, sharks everywhere, and pirate speak is really fricking annoying, to be honest. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I have many in my repertoire, but I always seem to make my way back to "Brass in Pocket". And if I'm feeling particularly spunky, "Don't Stop Believin'". Just a small-town girl, living in a loooonely world.... 
33. Favorite girl's names? Annabelle, Kate. 
34. Favorite boy's names? Owen, Wyatt, Adam, Jack. 
35. What's in your pocket right now? I'm not wearing any pants!
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A racy conversation about smurfs. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Wonder Woman! They were so badass.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? At the end of 5th grade, *right* before summer started, I broke my right wrist in an unfortunate incident, involving a ballsy 11-year-old me wanting to prove my undying love to a classmate by roller-skating by his house. Which was, unfortunately, located at the bottom of a very steep hill. And a busy intersection. Sadly, he was not impressed.  
39. Do you love where you live? I do, actually. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Two.
41. Who is your loudest friend? Amy.
42. How many dogs do you have? Four.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Damn skippy.
45. What is your favorite book? "To Kill a Mockingbird", "The Little Prince", "The Catcher in the Rye", "The Lovely Bones". 
46. What is your favorite candy? Sweenor's peanut butter cups.
47. What is your favorite sports team? I like sports, but I don't actively follow them. 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Cremate me, but if there has to be a funeral, I always thought "The Winner Takes it All" would be pretty funny. Oh, and I do want a tombstone, just so it can say "I told you I was sick."  
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Talking online.
50. Can you sing? Yep, I can carry a tune. Just a city boy! Born and raised in south Detrooooooit...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, I smoke heroin but only while I'm here at Dimensions. It helps me in my posting, keeps me calm in flame wars and the boards make more sense that way.

Also, like Stan's situation, my co-workers do idolize me a bit much, despite my protests. The best thing I can do is consider it _their_ problem and not mine.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 1, 2008)

* 1. Do you like blue cheese?* It's blue-veined ambrosia 
*2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *No 
*3. Do you own a gun? *Not personally, but I have access to them 
* 4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds?* Cheeseburger--usually 2 or 3 of them. Rarely eat them though because Burgerville's cheeseburgers are much better.
*5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? * No, not unless I'll be somewhere I'm not sure I'll fit
*6. What do you think of hot dogs? *I'm picky about which kind I'll eat, but I secretly love when they get elephantitis in the microwave
* 7. Favorite Christmas Song?* White Christmas (non-religious), O Holy Night (religious)
*8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?* Coffee in winter, water or iced tea in summer
*9. Can you do push ups? *I could on the bottom of a swimming pool
*10. Are you a great friend to all?* To all, no. To some, hopefully.
*11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?* Vintage costume pretties inherited from my grandmas
* 12. Favorite hobby?* Photography or sewing
*13. Do you work with people who idolize you?* I don't believe anyone, work or otherwise, has ever idolized me
* 14. Do you have A.D.D.?* No, but I sometimes wonder
*15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?* I'm a terrible procrastinator. I've put off finishing this questionnaire four times now.
*16. Middle name? *Yup, I have one
*17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... * Where's my hair scrunchy? My contact lenses are killing me. Dang, I wish I hadn't already eaten all that smoked gouda. Profound, I know.
*18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday *- Drip irrigation parts, two fire extinguishers, garden twist ties
*19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink*....water, tea, juice
*20. Current worry right now?* Concern for a loved one
*21. Current hate right now?* Cat puke
*22. Favorite place to be?* Outside at the "sweet hour" just before sunset or cozy in bed on a weekend morning
*23. How did you bring in the New Year?* Watching fireworks
*24. Where would you like to go? *Mongolia before the horse culture dies out, Scandinavia, Nova Scotia
* 25. Name three people who will complete this.* I've read the thread, so by now that'd be cheating
*26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *The freakier Dim posters, like the pee-in-bed guy
*27 What color shirt are you wearing? *Lilac (sleeveless cotton shirt)
* 28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Never tried them. But I love crisp cotton sheets, especially heavy vintage ones.
*29. Can you whistle? * Yes
*30. Favorite color(s)? * Darker blues, purple, scarlet
*31. Would you be a pirate?* Could I get my bodice ripped?
*32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *None, but I get my best ideas in there
*33. Favorite girl's names?* Emmeline. Saw that on a gravestone in an old pioneer cemetery once.
*34. Favorite boy's names? * Don't really have any
*35. What's in your pocket right now?* A hole
*36. Last thing that made you laugh?* My boyfriend making the cat "fly" around the living room as SuperCat
*37. Best bed sheets as a child?* Cinderella
* 38. Worst injury you've ever had?* Broken ankle. Fat girls should NOT be made to run hurdles in gym class
*39. Do you love where you live?* Yes. Spent enough time away to know what a gem this area is.
* 40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *Six, but the reason there are so many is because I like to be doing something else while I watch TV. I don't like just sitting there. And a couple are tiny portables I got free from Office Depot.
* 41. Who is your loudest friend?* Mary
*42. How many dogs do you have?* None. I miss wet-nosed kisses though.
* 43. Does someone have a crush on you? * No clue. 
*45. What is your favorite book? *God Finally Answers All Those Questions You Shook Your Fist About and Demanded an Explanation For (unfortunately it hasn't been written yet)
*46. What is your favorite candy? *Trader Joe's Pound Plus Milk Chocolate bar or red licorice ropes 
*47. What is your favorite sports team? *This is like asking me which kind of mold I prefer
* 48. What song do you want played at your funeral?* Whatever my family wants. Funerals are for the living.
* 49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? * Resizing pics of my garden and posting them on Dim
*50. Can you sing? *Nope. I mouth the words during hymns and other public sings as a kindness to my fellow man.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2008)

Mmmmmmm...smoked heron
and
Mmmmmmm...Stachybotrys


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Stan....reading yours gave me a chuckle. Thank you


Ditto Stan, I'm smiling right now too. This came just at the right time....a surprise smile when I was having an odd mood. Thankee indeed  :bow:




fa_man_stan said:


> Oh sweet jeezus... I have the attention span of a mosquito when it comes to frivolous crap surveys like these GEF... but I'll do this since its your thread... seriously, I wouldn't do it just anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you again, Stan  

and it's nice to know that there are guys that would actually boink me instead of just fapping to my nudie photos 
hehehehehehehehehehehe :happy:





fa_man_stan said:


> BTW Im now on my fourth can of Hansens All Natural Soda, Im sooo gonna have burny-butt!



Burny butt isn't bad if it comes from stuff other than soda........  



Yes, I just said that.....told you I was a bad girl .... now spank me 




mossystate said:


> Mmmmmmm...smoked heron
> and
> Mmmmmmm...Stachybotrys




I came for teh hotness that is called Monique.......:wubu: :bow:


*licks Monique's shoes for old times sake..........* :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

g-squared said:


> 1
> 6. What do you think of hot dogs? theyre decent, except when my mother uses them to make hot dog stew:eat1:




This bothered....and intrigued me all at one time so I gotta ask....what is hot dog stew or how does she make it ?
Should I puke or what?


----------



## Ash (Aug 2, 2008)

1.	Do you like blue cheese? Nooooo. I prefer my cheese without any mold, please. 

2.	Have you ever smoked heroin? No.

3. Do you own a gun? No, as much as this upsets my ultra-conservative former cop of a grandfather. 

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds Not generally a McDonalds fan. I choose Chicken McNuggets if were going there. 

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not nervous, but I definitely dread them.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? No thanks! 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? The Waitresses- Christmas Wrapping 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coke. For breakfast. Because Im a health-nut like that. 

9. Can you do push ups? Sure, but I wont enjoy it.

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be. 

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My great-great-grandmothers ring that I never, ever wear, and my claddagh ring that I wear every day. 

12. Favorite hobby? Fatty events! 

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Haha..I work with people who idolize themselves.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Im a chronic worrier.

16. Middle name? Nicole

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I swear that Bandy calls me more often than he breathes; I wish Charlie couldnt see the kids outside; Who cares what Brad and Angelinas twins look like?

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday Not a thing.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Coke, water, orange juice

20. Current worry right now? Must. Find. New. Job. 

21. Current hate right now? Fake people

22. Favorite place to be? Fatachusetts!

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drunk, wearing a pretty dress and tiara, and dancing the night away with my fatties

24. Where would you like to go? Everywhere. 

25. Name three people who will complete this. The three posters below me.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Ill read them all. 

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Blue

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Yep

29. Can you whistle? Sure, but only one note, and only really badly. 

30. Favorite color(s)? Red

31. Would you be a pirate? No. I dont look good with an eye patch. 

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Showtunes! And anything else thats in my brain at the moment. 

33. Favorite girl's names? Uhis this a potential child question? If so, I abstain. 

34. Favorite boy's names? See above. 

35. What's in your pocket right now? Im not wearing pants, so nothing. 

36. Last thing that made you laugh? My dogs pitiful yet adorable ploys for affection

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Lavender with Unicorns!

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Im afraid to answer this question. Lets just go with a big ole knock on wood. 

39. Do you love where you live? No.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? I think Im the loudest. :/

42. How many dogs do you have? Just one. My crazy mutt Charlie. 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that Im aware of. If someone does, I need to know about it ASAP. PMs, people. Pronto!

45. What is your favorite book? Cats Cradle, Kurt Vonnegut 

46. What is your favorite candy? Reeses Peanut Butter Cups! 

47. What is your favorite sports team? Id be in trouble if I didnt mention the Red Sox, as they are my soon-to-be-home team. 

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? 
I dont want a funeral. However, knowing my family, there will be a big Mass that Id hate and my cousins would sing Ave Maria or something really lame. 

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Lying in bed and wishing I were asleep. 

50. Can you sing? Some say I can. You have to be seriously privileged and trusted to hear it, though.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought I did this before... but I can't seem to find where it is posted.... so if this is a duplicate, please forgive me.


1. Do you like blue cheese? *I like Blue Cheese dressing on chicken, but other than that I am not really a blue cheese fan..*
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *No *
3. Do you own a gun? *no*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- *Big Mac *
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *I have been with my doctors for a long time and they have never pressured me about my weight.... so no I don't get nervous when I go to see them.*
6. What do you think of hot dogs? *I like Oscar Mayer Cheese hot dogs with bacon on a potato roll!!!* 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Beautiful Star of Bethlehem	by The Judds* 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *peach ice tea*
9. Can you do push ups? *I push up out of the bed every morning*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *I try to be*
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *I cherish the jewelry that my husband gave me, although I don't wear it very often.*
12. Favorite hobby? *reading, listening to audio books, music*
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *no *
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? *Not that I am aware of... but you never know !!*
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I don't like my weight.*
16. Middle name? *Ann*
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... *I wish I would meet a nice guy - I could really use a hug right now - babysitting is harder than working a full-time job.*
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *Fairy tale Princess castle, 12 days of Christmas Elmo, and Sesame Street Doctor kit.*
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... *Vanilla Coke, Peach Ice Tea, Strawberry Gatorade*
20. Current worry right now? *getting out of debt*
21. Current hate right now? *state of government*
22. Favorite place to be? *home*
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *I believe I was sleeping.*
24. Where would you like to go? *Ireland, a cruise to Alaska, and Australia*
25. Name three people who will complete this. *I have no idea.*
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *all*
27 What color shirt are you wearing? *tye-dye different shades of olive green*
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *No *
29. Can you whistle? *yes*
30. Favorite color(s)? *Lavendar, Red*
31. Would you be a pirate? *Pirate wench*
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *none*
33. Favorite girl's names? *Katrina Marie, Kerry Ann*
34. Favorite boy's names? *I don't have a favorite*
35. What's in your pocket right now? *no pockets right now*
36. Last thing that made you laugh? *my next door neighbor... he keeps asking me when I am going to get a bikini to go in the pool!!* 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I* do believe I had them*
38. Worst injury you've ever had? *broken ankle... the ankle bone when through the growth plate... lucky for me that I was just about dong growing or my left ankle would be a lot smaller than the right.*
39. Do you love where you live? *it is okay*
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *One*
41. Who is your loudest friend? *I really don't have a loud friend.*
42. How many dogs do you have? *One*
43. Does someone have a crush on you? *I doubt it (no one has told me they do anyway*)
45. What is your favorite book? *Switching Time by Richard Baer, M.D.*
46. What is your favorite candy? * I like fruity candy*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *I am not a sports fan*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *Ave Maria and Amazing Grace by Aaron Neville*
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *sleeping*
50. Can you sing? *not that well... but I do it anyway. * 


Wow that took a long time to do......


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? What kind of question is that? Hell no!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? I'm not sure, someone gave me some sort of ciggarette in a park once, so not sure, maybe 
3. Do you own a gun? No, i'm a pacifist
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Quarter Pounder
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Love 'em, especially with onions
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Fairytale of New York
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Orange Juice
9. Can you do push ups? Alot of 'em
10. Are you a great friend to all? Alot of the time, mostly when it's not the morning
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Do sunglasses count? If they like have a jewel on them or something...
12. Favorite hobby? Clubbing
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Yes, well i hope so
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? How hard it is to get to sleep, and how difficult it is to get up!:doh:
16. Middle name? Jefferson
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment - I wonder what it would feel like to be a pixie?, my feet hurt, i have pointless thoughts....
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - A hat
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Orange Juice, Coke, Coffee
20. Current worry right now? Finding a BBW girlfriend
21. Current hate right now? As always, Society....damn you!
22. Favorite place to be? Madrid
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drunk
24. Where would you like to go? Dubai, just to see that artificial island (in case it sinks while i'm there)
25. Name three people who will complete this -Somebody, most people, anybody (i'm clueless)
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? my own :happy:
27 What color shirt are you wearing? I'm not wearing a shirt 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Too darn pricey, but yes
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Red, and Orange, but not together
31. Would you be a pirate? Yes, i love going Arrrrr. I'm good at it too 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Physco Killer - Talking Heads, Panic - The Smiths
33. Favorite girl's names? Katie
34. Favorite boy's names? Joe
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing... 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My friends hair when he woke up
37. Best bed sheets as a child? My ones
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Almost got my ear chopped off, eep
39. Do you love where you live? Yes
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4 
41. Who is your loudest friend? Tom
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Hopefully 
45. What is your favorite book? Of Mice and Men
46. What is your favorite candy? Jelly Beans
47. What is your favorite sports team? Liverpool
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? You'll Never Walk Alone
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? I like to think i can :happy:


----------



## Red (Aug 23, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No it's rank.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Behave.

3. Do you own a gun? My dad has a couple, one day I would love a rifle (target shooting only, no violence just precision)

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds. Nothing really, I quite like a McFlurry though.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Always.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Depends on the hygiene of the person serving them. If passable with mustard and crispy onions please.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Fairy Tale of NY

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Earl Grey or Espresso with a splash.

9. Can you do push ups? Against a wall? Sure 

10. Are you a great friend to all? Not to all no.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A diamante Accurist watch that I never wear that my Mum bought for my 21st, not really my style but still a lovely piece.

12. Favorite hobby? Trying new hobbies.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I hope not.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I try to solve problems that sometimes don't always need solving. Impatient.

16. Middle name? It's a secret.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment Radio 1 is shit, My flat is a mess, where is that weird smell coming from?

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. Thank You Card, Twix, Pizza

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Tea, Coffee, Cider

20. Current worry right now? Money

21. Current hate right now? The layer of fluff and crap that needs to be removed from my flat this weekend.

22. Favorite place to be? By the seaside or on a boat.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? In our new flat, smelling new paint fumes, drinking beer and watching the jammy free fireworks show from our amazing view with some truely lovely people.

24. Where would you like to go? Hawaii

25. Name three people who will complete this. I have no idea, people on here are always surprising me.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? All of 'em.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Green stripy vest top.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never tried it.

29. Can you whistle? Yep me dad taught me.

30. Favorite colour. Green

31. Would you be a pirate? Yes, _Agggggggggrrrrrrrr!_

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever weird song invaded my dreams that night, last night it was some a Sugarbabes tune, About You Now (fast version)

33. Favorite girl's names? Won't know until I set eyes on her.

34. Favorite boy's names? Same as above.

35. What's in your pocket right now? I'm wearing leggings so I'm pocketless.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? TV adaptation of White Teeth on Channel 4

37. Best bed sheets as a child? All I can remember was pillow case with a pink frill (I still have it somewhere)

38. Worst injury you've ever had? A pretty nasty hole in my foot caused by a drunken game of frisbee on Bournemouth beach running around barefoot, stomped on an upturned beer bottle top, cut a massive chunk out of the ball of my foot then plonked it back on the sand without noticing, suddenly spotted the blood pouring out of my foot and promptly fainted. Spent the rest of the night in Poole hospital being ignored then getting the remaining chunk of flappy skin cut off as the nerves had died. Ouch!

39. Do you love where you live? Yes.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 0

41. Who is your loudest friend? Jess

42. How many dogs do you have? Sadly none.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I know.

45. What is your favorite book? Too many to say really.

46. What is your favorite candy? Reese’s Peanut Butter Cups

47. What is your favorite sports team? Watford footie team of course.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Men at Work, Land Down Under...j/k seriously? I have no idea, again too many to choose from. Maybe Let it Be whilst being plopped into the sea off a boat at some lovely location with all my mates and family just having a beer and not wearing black if possible. Burial at sea looks fun!

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching Dr Who

50. Can you sing? Hell no, I have fun pretending though.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Aug 23, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? mhm, yeah 

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? yes, but not very often

3. Do you own a gun? No I don't, but my dad has one.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds. Don't know, that shrimp burger i think...

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? sometimes

6. What do you think of hot dogs? mmmmm. ok. now i want to have one...

7. Favorite Christmas Song? silent night

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? coffee, coffee, coffee...

9. Can you do push ups? in my mind? sure! ;-)

10. Are you a great friend to all? no, just to the ones who deserve

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? i don't have real jewelry

12. Favorite hobby? music

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no, certainly not ;-)

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? there's nothing i hate about myself

16. Middle name? don't have one

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment . tomorrow i'm going on holiday, don't stop me now (queen), mojito (mhhmmm)

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. beer, vodka shots, water

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. coffee, water, coffee ;-)

20. Current worry right now? Money

21. Current hate right now? it's raining!

22. Favorite place to be? anywhere, but with the people i love!

23. How did you bring in the New Year? with some really amazing people!

24. Where would you like to go? Thailand

25. Name three people who will complete this. I have no idea

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? All of 'em.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? red

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? yes, i always do

29. Can you whistle? Yep 

30. Favorite colour. Green

31. Would you be a pirate? Yes, but only if Jonny Depp was my Co-Pirate ;-)

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? anything i just can think about

33. Favorite girl's names? Won't know until I set eyes on her.

34. Favorite boy's names? Same as above.

35. What's in your pocket right now? I'm pocketless at the moment

36. Last thing that made you laugh? my own clumsiness

37. Best bed sheets as a child? my little pony

38. Worst injury you've ever had? i really can't remember

39. Do you love where you live? Yes!!!

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? i am ;-)

42. How many dogs do you have? none

43. Does someone have a crush on you? yes

45. What is your favorite book? Too many to say really.

46. What is your favorite candy? mhm... love em all!

47. What is your favorite sports team? sports? what's that???

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? bye bye baby

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? being out, feeling good, chatting with my girls and flirting

50. Can you sing? yes, i can, but i haven't done it properly for a very long time! :-(


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 23, 2008)

man!! I love these things!!!

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Spicy Chicken Sandwich
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No, annoyed since I kow I will have an hour wait at minimum
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Have to be in the mood for them, but good with the right stuff
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Carol of the Bells
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Wish it could be vodka, but orange juice usually
9. Can you do push ups? only when I want a good laugh
10. Are you a great friend to all? I like to think so
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't wear enough to have an opinion.
12. Favorite hobby? Playing City of Heroes
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Doubt it
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? lack of motivation
16. Middle name? LeNeike
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I'm hungry, I need to turn the light on; I hope I don't get kicked for taking too long writing
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Caramel Buggles, and that's it, honestly
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... cosmopolitan, apple martini, whiskey sour
20. Current worry right now? Will I get a better job?
21. Current hate right now? living with my mother
22. Favorite place to be? Preferably with friends, but I don't have any in TN
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Watching Twilight Zone marathon and eating hot wings
24. Where would you like to go? Japan
25. Name three people who will complete this? me and two others
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? topless
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? Not anymore
30. Favorite color(s)? dark red, purple, dark blue
31. Would you be a pirate? No, too much work
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever pops in my head, but usually nothing
33. Favorite girl's names? Angelique
34. Favorite boy's names? Alistair
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Trying to help my mom use a computer
37. Best bed sheets as a child? New Kids on the Block sheets and pillowcases
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Appendicitis
39. Do you love where you live? yes, but it has its issues
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 5
41. Who is your loudest friend? Amy
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I wish
45. What is your favorite book? The heart is a Lonely Hunter
46. What is your favorite candy? Starburst
47. What is your favorite sports team? None
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? One Sweet Day
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? Yes, but everyoe else has no appreciation of music


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? not really
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? nope
3. Do you own a gun? only these two *flex*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- cheeseburger no onions
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? i get nervous before everything
6. What do you think of hot dogs? gimmie six
7. Favorite Christmas Song? baby plz come home
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? coffeeee
9. Can you do push ups? l.o.l
10. Are you a great friend to all? i sure am
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? hello kitty watch, cupcake earrings (hi i'm 12 years old)
12. Favorite hobby? dancing, drinking, kissing....sometimes all three at once
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? hahah probs not i'm younger than everyone i work with
14. Do you have A.D.D.? nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? i over analyze everything
16. Middle name? ann
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... foot hurts, omg chromeo dance party?, i should be packing
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - cab ride and two trips on the path
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, coffee, (fountain) coke plz
20. Current worry right now? nothin'
21. Current hate right now? nothin'
22. Favorite place to be? bed
23. How did you bring in the New Year? wii, snacks, merlot, arrested development
24. Where would you like to go? fraaance
25. Name three people who will complete this? i dunno
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? i dunno
27 What color shirt are you wearing? white tanktop, but i'm also wearing a long purple and white striped cardigan
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? it would probably feel nice
29. Can you whistle? yes but i am no andrew bird
30. Favorite color(s)? purple and gold
31. Would you be a pirate? SURE CUZ I HAV ALL TRHE BOOTY. LOLXZ
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? if i bring music in there with me, i sing along with whatever is playing
33. Favorite girl's names? madeline
34. Favorite boy's names? graham
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? talking to my friend gary
37. Best bed sheets as a child? i don't remember
38. Worst injury you've ever had? i dunno, i'm always falling down
39. Do you love where you live? not at all
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? three
41. Who is your loudest friend? i can get pretty loud when i drink X: not a good look
42. How many dogs do you have? none, but i have a cat
43. Does someone have a crush on you? *crosses fingers*
45. What is your favorite book? "clumsy"...its actually a graphic novel but it's so boss
46. What is your favorite candy? anything chocolatey with nuts will do
47. What is your favorite sports team? i dunno anything about sports
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? "4 minutes" by madonna feat justin timberlake & timbaland
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? in a cab
50. Can you sing? yessir as a matter of fact i got 100% when i sang "electric version" by the new pornographers on rock band


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 23, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? the thought of it makes me SICK!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? NEVER (shot up is a different story...just kidding...NEVER!!!)
3. Do you own a gun? maybe someday.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- double cheese burger, light on the ketchup, light on the mustard, heavy on the onions, no top bun
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? nope
6. What do you think of hot dogs? mmmm delicious random animal parts!
7. Favorite Christmas Song? I'm Jewish.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? water
9. Can you do push ups? not REAL ones...hahaha or the girls ones either!
10. Are you a great friend to all? To all my great friends...
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? spiked ring and my chamsa
12. Favorite hobby? depends on the day
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I have in the past...
14. Do you have A.D.D.? umm...wanna go ride bikes? sometimes.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? im not a contortionist.
16. Middle name? Leah (lay-uh)
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... It needs to be later so I can go out. Do I have any mixers? Tonight is gonna rock!
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - hot fries, calypso kiwi lemonade, avon bright ass red lip color
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water...really thats the only regular one
20. Current worry right now? school, money, ya know, the norm...
21. Current hate right now? hahahahahahahahaha so much
22. Favorite place to be? in a gazebo
23. How did you bring in the New Year? with whiskey. had a party. everyone in the place had to kiss me...boy did I get a LOT of love that night!
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland, Prague, Australia, anywhere...
25. Name three people who will complete this. no idea
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? again no idea.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? chocolate brown
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? havent tried it.
29. Can you whistle? sure can
30. Favorite color(s)? camo...aka green, brown, black...earthtones
31. Would you be a pirate? are you kidding!? I AM a pirate! I sleep in the pirate's cove. I have pirates everywhere in my life. mmm pirates!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? lately its been Wagon Wheel by Old Crow Medicine Show! (AWESOME SONG)
33. Favorite girl's names? ehhh...dont have one.
34. Favorite boy's names? Ezra
35. What's in your pocket right now? cell phone, wallet, lighter, gum, keys, change, pen, starbucks coupon, chapstick, pocket knife
36. Last thing that made you laugh? friend via text
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I had wrestling sheets with hulk hogan, andre the giant, macho man randy savage and I can't remember who else!!!!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? eh...jumped on a nail? I donno
39. Do you love where you live? YES!!!
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? myself!
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? not anyone who has told me!
45. What is your favorite book? donno...but right now I am reading "the lucifer effect" and its really interesting...
46. What is your favorite candy? depends on the day. swedish fish are AWESOME. Also milky way midnight. coffee crisp. 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Red Sox, Packers, Canucks, Notre Dame
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Only The Good Die Young
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? hitting on a gay man
50. Can you sing? used to be a vocal performance major!


----------



## kilo riley (Aug 27, 2008)

1. Do you like blue cheese? yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? no
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- ew...the small cheeseburger if i have to pick one
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yeah
6. What do you think of hot dogs? a couple times a year for nostalgic reasons.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? fairytale of new york- the pogues
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? carrot juice
9. Can you do push ups? yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? i try to be
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? cockring?
12. Favorite hobby? reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no
14. Do you have A.D.D.?no
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? i'm a pushover
16. Middle name? Wolfgang
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, carrot juice, tea
20. Current worry right now? stupid americans
21. Current hate right now? stupid americans
22. Favorite place to be? beach at night
23. How did you bring in the New Year? REM sleep
24. Where would you like to go? rome
25. Name three people who will complete this. 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? white
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? yes
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? black
31. Would you be a pirate? sure matey
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? singing in the rain
33. Favorite girl's names? Wendy
34. Favorite boy's names? Arturo
35. What's in your pocket right now? a wee man
36. Last thing that made you laugh? my dog farted
37. Best bed sheets as a child? probably star wars
38. Worst injury you've ever had? sprained my balls
39. Do you love where you live? sure
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?1
41. Who is your loudest friend? 
42. How many dogs do you have? 2
43. Does someone have a crush on you? yeah
45. What is your favorite book? the rum diary hunter s thompson
46. What is your favorite candy? malteesers
47. What is your favorite sports team? LA dodgers
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Hallelujah - jeff buckley
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? fapping
50. Can you sing? no


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Not so much.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Um...no.
3. Do you own a gun? No, but I want to. I pink one!
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- BigMac. Yes.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Depends on what it's for.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Nastyness on a bun.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Carol of the Bells
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? I don't eat breakfast, so usually nothing.
9. Can you do push ups? The pushing up isn't the problem. The going down and then coming back up is, in fact, a problem.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be...I think I am.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Hmm. Probably my GIANT Zebra ring.
12. Favorite hobby? Singing
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I'm pretty sure that's a no.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Sure do. The doctor hey look, bunny!  No, for real though. I really do have it. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I can be too nice and don't speak my mind.
16. Middle name? Alicia
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment- 1. I wanna be on Dance Your Ass off. Not to lose weight, but to show people how a fat girl can move. 2. I kinda wanna take a nap. 3. I'm going to plan a trip to DisneyWorld next summer.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday- Dinner was the only thing I bought yesterday.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink- Sweet Tea, Mountain Dew, and Pepsi
20. Current worry right now? The fact that my laptop just burnt my leg. 
21. Current hate right now? Um...this cloudy weather!
22. Favorite place to be? The Beach on a crazy hot day
23. How did you bring in the New Year? With some friends at their house. The power went out when we were counting down till midnight. 
24. Where would you like to go? Venice
25. Name three people who will complete this- Probably no one since this thread is like, 2 years old...haha
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I guess whoever answers this after me!
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Gray. Bleh.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I never have before, so I don't know. Although, I move a lot at night. So I don't know if I would or not.
29. Can you whistle? Sorta...but not very well.
30. Favorite color(s)? Lime green and pink
31. Would you be a pirate? Sure. A Pirate Princess. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever song is stuck in my head.
33. Favorite girl's names? Camilla
34. Favorite boy's names? Killian
35. What's in your pocket right now? I don't have pants on...:blush:
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A rep comment that someone sent me
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Little Mermaid!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke my arm in 1st grade
39. Do you love where you live? Yea, I love the south!
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 6
41. Who is your loudest friend? All my friends are loud. 
42. How many dogs do you have? 1
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Doubt it
45. What is your favorite book? Captivating
46. What is your favorite candy? Reeses!
47. What is your favorite sports team? I don't really have one
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I've never thought about it. Maybe Crazy Bitch. 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching Shutter Island with my 'rents.
50. Can you sing? Sureee can!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? I did but now have to be on a dairy free diet for health reasons.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No.

3. Do you own a gun? I do not now but have in the past.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- N/A. Lifelong vegetarian and now vegan.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Depends on what it's for.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Again N/A although i love the vegetarian version.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? "Christmas Wrappings"

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Ice coffee with soy milk and one packet of raw sugar.

9. Can you do push ups? No but working on it. My current fitness goal is ramping up my upper body strength.

10. Are you a great friend to all? No, but who is.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? pearl earings i've had for years.

12. Favorite hobby? watching football 

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Maybe.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I often make the same mistakes repeatedly and don't learn.

16. Middle name? N/A

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment- 1. I'm severely depressed and not sure it will ever get better 2. I need a new day job and a new 'moonlighting' job. 3. My former manager needs to die.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday- ice coffee, merlot, eggplant.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink- ice coffee, red wine (although i am going to have to give up drinking for the most part) water

20. Current worry right now? Money

21. Current hate right now? Former manager at my old job who harassed me.

22. Favorite place to be? not sure. isn't that odd?

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Working

24. Where would you like to go? San Diego

25. Name three people who will complete this- Probably no one since this thread is like, 2 years old...haha

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Ivy because i love her.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? navy

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no

29. Can you whistle? no

30. Favorite color(s)? black

31. Would you be a pirate? No. 

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? never! i can't sing and the pipes would rebel.

33. Favorite girl's names? Victoria

34. Favorite boy's names? Nicholas

35. What's in your pocket right now? nothing

36. Last thing that made you laugh? can't remember

37. Best bed sheets as a child? can't remember

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke my back

39. Do you love where you live? Yes

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1

41. Who is your loudest friend? My former roomate.

42. How many dogs do you have? 0

43. Does someone have a crush on you? no

45. What is your favorite book? First Wives Club

46. What is your favorite candy? Vegan chocolate chips

47. What is your favorite sports team? Patriots

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? dont' want a funeral 

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? crying

50. Can you sing? no


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? A little strong for my liking
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Never, wouldnt even consider it
3. Do you own a gun? No, our laws dont look too kindly on that
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Double Cheeseburger
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? I have never had a doctors appointment for as long as i can remember, but i get nervous before the opticians and dentist
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Yum, but they repeat on my quite badly
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Jingle Bells
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Orange Juice or a Cup of Tea
9. Can you do push ups? Erm, i can try...probably not successfully
10. Are you a great friend to all? Probably not all, but hopefully to those who are nice to me
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I dont have any, but i would like something like a simple string necklace with a few beads
12. Favorite hobby? Writing, love it
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I dont think they've known me long enough for that 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm far too nervous and neurotic
16. Middle name? James
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment- 1. Urgh i have a headache 2. Crap, i have work tommorow 3. Ha, i love Top Gear
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday- Erm, a new computer mouse, a new pair of headphones...and nothing. It was Saturday, i was budy relaxing at home.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink- Tea, Coca Cola, Orange Juice
20. Current worry right now? Regular nervousness about work tommorow 
21. Current hate right now? Not have enough time or creativity to write properly
22. Favorite place to be? Strangely, on a lunch at work, sat outside by the canal and the ducks
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Looking at the clock, it's not a really big issue for me, just another day
24. Where would you like to go? America, yes, all of it
25. Name three people who will complete this- No idea, but i have now
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Willowmoon, no idea why
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black and gray stripes
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No idea, never tried
29. Can you whistle? Just about
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue, more royal blue than navy
31. Would you be a pirate? No, i dont like pirates 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I dont tend to sing, more humming
33. Favorite girl's names? Charlotte, no idea why
34. Favorite boy's names? Nathaniel
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing
36. Last thing that made you laugh? So much out of Top Gear
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Spider Man
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Cracked my head on a wall when i was about 6, needed my scalp gluing. That hurt
39. Do you love where you live? Not really, i wish i had the money to leave
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? Bob, he's also a complete nutter
42. How many dogs do you have? None
43. Does someone have a crush on you? According to a topic here, yes 
45. What is your favorite book? Catch 22
46. What is your favorite candy? Snickers bar, yum
47. What is your favorite sports team? I am a proud new supporter of Peterborough United
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Never thought about it
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? I think i was watching TNA Impact while half asleep
50. Can you sing? I can.....i'm not saying well though


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Do you like bleu cheese? Ugh - no thanx.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No.

3. Do you own a gun? No - too afraid I'd use it on someone!

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Prefer the chicken nuggets

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Sometimes

6. What do you think of hot dogs? They're ok

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Silent Night

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Diet Pepsi

9. Can you do push ups? LOLOL - nope 

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try, but probably FAIL.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't wear any.

12. Favorite hobby? Scrapbooking

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Yes, they all do :bow: LOL! Of course not!

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, not at .. squirrel!...

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I procrastinate.

16. Middle name? Marie

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment- 1. I wish my hand would stop being numb, I want something good for dinner, It's hot.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday- Nothing, nothing and nothing.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink- water, diet pepsi and more water

20. Current worry right now? Money, or lack thereof

21. Current hate right now? Not sure I'm "hating" right now.

22. Favorite place to be? anywhere comfortable, or Vegas! lol

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Heavenly Bodies party with friends

24. Where would you like to go? Vegas or SanFrancisco at the moment. And Australia.

25. Name three people who will complete this- Beats me

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Anyone I know

27 What color shirt are you wearing? a purple dress actually

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no - not safe! lol!

29. Can you whistle? yes

30. Favorite color(s)? purple or pink

31. Would you be a pirate? As long as I didn't have to steal anything, sure.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? whatever's in my head at the time.
33. Favorite girl's names? Don't have one

34. Favorite boy's names? Don't have one

35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets!

36. Last thing that made you laugh? A text from a friend

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Garfield lol

38. Worst injury you've ever had? don't even want to talk about it!

39. Do you love where you live? Yes, But I'd relocate if teh circumstances were right.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? Deidra

42. How many dogs do you have? 0 - 2 cats!

43. Does someone have a crush on you? If someone does, please let me know!

45. What is your favorite book? Too many to pick just one

46. What is your favorite candy? Reeses Peanut Butter minis

47. What is your favorite sports team? New England Patriots!

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? NO funeral, tyvm.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? getting into bed

50. Can you sing? yeah.


----------



## sobie18 (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No. I thought heroin was taking intravenous?
3. Do you own a gun? Yes, many guns...
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Sometimes; and then sometimes I start to feel better in the waiting room...
6. What do you think of hot dogs? OK in a pinch
7. Favorite Christmas Song? God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Protein shake
9. Can you do push ups? Yes, bunches
10. Are you a great friend to all? Darn try to be
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? None
12. Favorite hobby? Bass guitar
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No; respect me, maybe
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No; just a psycho
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Procrastination
16. Middle name? Robert
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment- Laundry; band drama, dishes...
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday- DVD, Milk, food
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink- Water, milk, protein shakes
20. Current worry right now? Being able to take care of my people well
21. Current hate right now? Lazy/inconsiderate/non-turn signal light using zombies on cell phones oblivious to the world
22. Favorite place to be? Diving or playing the bass (but not both at the same time).
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Stupid country bar 
24. Where would you like to go? Dive trip to palau or Poland
25. Name three people who will complete this- The next 3 people after me.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Random folks' answers
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black Sesame Street character shirt
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No; flannel
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Red
31. Would you be a pirate? As long as I get to kill, rape, pillage, and plunder
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? None
33. Favorite girl's names? Amanda...
34. Favorite boy's names? Biblical/common names
35. What's in your pocket right now? Keys, wallet, change
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Watching The Punisher DVD
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Plain blue ones...
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Appendectomy
39. Do you love where you live? Not bad
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? Cheetara
42. How many dogs do you have? None
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Don't know...please crush me! I welcome all crushes from girls...(sorry guys)
45. What is your favorite book? The Catcher in the Rye
46. What is your favorite candy? Hershey's w/Almonds
47. What is your favorite sports team? Pittsburg Steelers
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Taps
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Playing music in a bar
50. Can you sing? Yes


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Anything that has an odour of old socks is not going into my mouth!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- That is a toss up bewtween a Big Mac or Mc Chicken Burger
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I approve
7. Favorite Christmas Song? That Spirit of Christmas by Ray Charles
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Cup of hot, sweet tea
9. Can you do push ups? LOL....no
10. Are you a great friend to all? I don't know
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Bracelets
12. Favorite hobby? Painting
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?I am too soft natured
16. Middle name? Mauresa
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I am freezing my ass off, I am hungry, I hope it rains
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday Nothing
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Tea, water, milk
20. Current worry right now? The people I love, and their worries in life
21. Current hate right now? Silly people
22. Favorite place to be? By the water
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Watching fireworks in the back garden
24. Where would you like to go? US and Italy
25. Name three people who will complete this. CastingPearls and not sure who else
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? All of my friends
27 What color shirt are you wearing? White
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Have you ever slept on satin sheets? LOL, it is like sleeping on a slippery slide!!
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Green, Blue and Dusty Rose
31. Would you be a pirate? Ah...no
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Ava Maria
33. Favorite girl's names? Mirabel or Ruby
34. Favorite boy's names? Sebastian or Joel
35. What's in your pocket right now? That would be lint
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My rep
37. Best bed sheets as a child? The clean ones
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I fractured my arm after borrowing a friends scateboard and flying into a parked car lol
39. Do you love where you live? Nope
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?5
41. Who is your loudest friend? Julianne...she has the best laugh
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard....NOT! Hahaha, goodness knows.
45. What is your favorite book? Colony by Anne Rivers Siddons
46. What is your favorite candy? Anything smothered in chocolate
47. What is your favorite sports team? LOL...is this a trick question?
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Never thought about it....what a hard question!
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Chatting with a friend, playing in the music thread and listening to music
50. Can you sing? I am convinced I can, but the cat disagrees with me


----------



## Mishty (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? on my hot wings
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Well ole Jerry was lonely one night... 
3. Do you own a gun? no
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- *McRIB* :bow:
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Oh yeah. ugh
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Fried in butter, smothered with onions and mustard.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? The Angels Cried(alan and allison) 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? ice cold apple juice
9. Can you do push ups? the _real_ way,er,no. Girl cheat, yes.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I'm bossy.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I have a golden band on my thumb.
12. Favorite hobby? reading, and pop art.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? wtf
14. Do you have A.D.D.? maybe, who knows.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? self pity
16. Middle name? Dawn
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... My ear hurts, who turned the damn air so low, and where did I put the Febreeze.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - a mexican pizza and two tacos :eat2:
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Apple juice,grape juice and PBR
20. Current worry right now? My Daddy looks old.
21. Current hate right now? why can't people just get along..
22. Favorite place to be? In the water
23. How did you bring in the New Year? in a rich bitch's driveway kissin' my friend Crystal 
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland,Maine,Montana,Qubec, to the doctor
25. Name three people who will complete this? one fat chick, one fat guy, and one fat lover.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? BigCutieBuffie(she cracks me up)
27 What color shirt are you wearing? light blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? ew 
29. Can you whistle? yep
30. Favorite color(s)? spring green, smoky blue, and white.
31. Would you be a pirate? Arghhhh 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? anything by Whitney Houston or Celine Dion
33. Favorite girl's names? Cara
34. Favorite boy's names? Atticus
35. What's in your pocket right now? half a percocet and 2 certs
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Green Eyed Fairys answers
37. Best bed sheets as a child? um, wellll when I was like 16 I had these AWESOME Harry Potter sheets.... 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? A window fell on my toe in high school, and they drilled my toe nail to squueze blood out.
39. Do you love where you live? my hoooooomes in Alabama :happy:
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3ish
41. Who is your loudest friend? Christina
42. How many dogs do you have? 2 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? no way
45. What is your favorite book? In the Country of the young OR A Tree Grows in Brooklyn OR Beach Music OR Me Talk Pretty One Day OR To Kill a Mockingbird
46. What is your favorite candy? taffy,skittles,starbursts,jelly bellys,fruit roll ups,5th avenue
47. What is your favorite sports team? GO VOLS! GO BRUINS! 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? my heart is a lonely hunter and that irish song my granny always hummed
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? watchin' strange sex on TLC
50. Can you sing? yeah, but it's kinda crazy and weird


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? by itself... no.... but in dressing or as a dip, yes.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? nope... i prefer chocolate
3. Do you own a gun? no
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- bacon/egg/cheese bagel
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes... the scale and i are not on speaking terms
6. What do you think of hot dogs? they need a pool and a nice snuggle.... oh you meant the fooooooooooood....... sawry... they are yummy.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? i want a hippopotomus for christmas
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? i have to drink medication... tastes best in OJ... with ice!
9. Can you do push ups? my bra does it for me.
10. Are you a great friend to all? so im told.. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I have a necklace and ring from my mom....
12. Favorite hobby? anything creative... im an artist... unfortunately i cant do it full time yet so i live for free time.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? well... YES!
14. Do you have A.D.D.? i dont believe... wow look! shiney!!!.... what were you saying?
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? my temper
16. Middle name? joy
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... damn that veggie soup isnt settling right.... i should be working instead of filling out this survey... i wanna pet my dog... 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - gift for my niece (toothfairy pillow), mc'donalds breakfast, pedicures for my sister and me.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... orange juice with meds, gatorade, diet mnt dew.
20. Current worry right now? i will get caught on the internet again
21. Current hate right now? the pink in my hair faded after a week and cost 100 bux (gift from friend but whoa!)
22. Favorite place to be? with friends/family
23. How did you bring in the New Year? sigh... on the couch wishin i was at a party.
24. Where would you like to go? to the ocean
25. Name three people who will complete this? dunno
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? white with a touch of veggie soup from lunch... sigh.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? lemme see...... :::slip!::: weee! ::crash::: ouch..... hmmm... maybe if i was velcro'd in place?
29. Can you whistle? not really... sounds like a dying hearing aide
30. Favorite color(s)? PINK and white
31. Would you be a pirate? nah... i just have pirate bootay!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? oooh.... um... ya... i dont sing... it makes peoples ears bleed...
33. Favorite girl's names? Jennifer!! ... oh ya... thats mine... hehehee
34. Favorite boy's names? Sebastian
35. What's in your pocket right now? a debit card... a crumpled reciept from that damned soup....... and an un used doggie poop pick up bag.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? posts on the forums
37. Best bed sheets as a child? we had crazy 70's flowered sheets my nana gave us.. nothing frilly or really cool... we didnt have much.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? liver tumor... it was about football sized... looked like snoopy's head... blew up and i was bleeding internally for 5 days and had NO idea... just felt like crap.
39. Do you love where you live? sigh... no... not a fan of my roommates
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? Nicole lol
42. How many dogs do you have? 1 but i would love more if i could have them... sigh. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? i WISH... 
45. What is your favorite book? i have to pick just ONE? 
46. What is your favorite candy? anythig choclolate 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Red Sox
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Fat bottomed Girl
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? i was on dims... couldnt sleep cuz of a migraine.
50. Can you sing? did you not read #32? hello?:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Only to dip buffalo wings in.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? Yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Double cheeseburger
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Only if it's a new specialist I've never met.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I love them
7. Favorite Christmas Song? A toss-up btw What a Strange Way to Save the World, Joseph's Lullaby and Here With Us
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? a glass of water 
9. Can you do push ups? no
10. Are you a great friend to all? A great friend to all my friends....
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I have a gold knot ring that I bought with my first paycheck ever and a diamond tennis bracelet that I bought with my first modeling appearance.
12. Favorite hobby? too many, writing poetry, entertaining, reading, talking with friends...
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I used to but not anymore. (I don't work anymore)
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Sometimes I think I have pre-senile dementia
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? blurting out things before thinking about the consequences
16. Middle name? my maiden name
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I'm hungover but didn't technically even get a buzz, I'm hungry but my stomach hurts, thank God the last of my guests are finally gone.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - brownie points for Sorority Life, a Cherry Icee, and kitty litter.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, wine, sweet tea
20. Current worry right now? my marriage
21. Current hate right now? people who think they speak for me AND have the power to influence how I'm treated.
22. Favorite place to be? laughing, eating and drinking with friends and family
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Watched some New Years shows with hubby and drank a bottle of pink champagne.
24. Where would you like to go? Almost everywhere. 
25. Name three people who will complete this. LFW, Plump Princess, Matthias
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Hawaiian print on a bright green background
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No. Too slippy.
29. Can you whistle? yeah but it's a pitiful girly whistle
30. Favorite color(s)? pink, green, purple
31. Would you be a pirate? Yes, a pirate queen.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? whatever strikes my fancy--last one was Walking on Sunshine
33. Favorite girl's names? Chantelle, Calista, Chalie, Angelica
34. Favorite boy's names? Casper, David, Anthony, Tristan, Brian
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? a lovesick boy who won't take no for an answer and sends me silly Facebook collages
37. Best bed sheets as a child? A big bird but not THE Big Bird.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I jumped off a second story porch and probably fractured both ankles but was so mortified that I walked (and screamed) and told everyone nothing was wrong and now both ankles click.
39. Do you love where you live? I do except it's very hard in the winter.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 7 or 8
41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Liz and Christopher.
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 but I'm working on adopting a rescue.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? yes.
45. What is your favorite book? Confederacy of Dunces
46. What is your favorite candy? Bit o' Honey, Butterfingers, Swedish fish, Gummi bears, Crackerbarrel Buckeyes, Godiva assorted chocolates.
47. What is your favorite sports team? I don't follow sports.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? The Zombie theme from Dawn of the Dead
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? watching reruns and waiting for the Ambien to kick in.
50. Can you sing? Honey, I can Saaaaaaaaaang!!!
_______


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Ewwww, No Thanks!

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No

3. Do you own a gun? No

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Steak Egg and Cheese Bagel

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not generally speaking.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? <3

7. Favorite Christmas Song? White Christmas

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee 

9. Can you do push ups? Hell No!

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't have a favorite.

12. Favorite hobby? Make-Up and Photography

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Not anymore...

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I care too much

16. Middle name? Michelle

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... my head hurts, I miss him, and I'm hungry.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Pizza, Soda and a lighter.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink....Sweet Tea, Water and Milk

20. Current worry right now? the move

21. Current hate right now? People who THINK that they know what's best for me.

22. Favorite place to be? in bed snuggled up close to the one I <3.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I was asleep.

24. Where would you like to go? to the beach

25. Name three people who will complete this. I have no clue?

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? everyones

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Navy Blue

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No

29. Can you whistle? Yes

30. Favorite color(s)? pink, purple, black

31. Would you be a pirate? Maybe....cuz my booty shivers their timbers....lol

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? a lot of different things.

33. Favorite girl's names? Madeline, Payge, Cadence

34. Favorite boy's names? Payton, Alexander

35. What's in your pocket right now? Nuffin'

36. Last thing that made you laugh? my daughter

37. Best bed sheets as a child? The Wuzzles
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Motorcycle Accident in 2003

39. Do you love where you live? Apparently not.... I'm moving in 4 days.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Rhianna

42. How many dogs do you have? none currently  

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I sure hope so!

45. What is your favorite book? currently... Eat.Love.Pray by Elizabeth Gilbert

46. What is your favorite candy? Reese's Pieces and Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

47. What is your favorite sports team? Minnesota Vikings

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I don't want a funeral.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? laying in bed thinking....

50. Can you sing? I can!


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? once
3. Do you own a gun? a love gun
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? nothing
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? pork pudding.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Muppet's Christmas Carol soundtrack
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? blood
9. Can you do push ups? no
10. Are you a great friend to all? no
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? elephant necklace
12. Favorite hobby? masturbating
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? YES.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? no
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? im lazy
16. Middle name? Rae
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 
-I dont wanna get up
-I have popcorn stuck in my teeth
-I have to poo
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. food, beer, rolling papers
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. water, beer, whiskey
20. Current worry right now? me
21. Current hate right now? me
22. Favorite place to be? my friends house
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Slainte for everytime zone!
24. Where would you like to go? Scotland
27 What color shirt are you wearing? tye-dyed. 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? windex blue
31. Would you be a pirate? i wanna get my poopdeck plundered.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? GAGA
33. Favorite girl's names? Saoirse and Oona
34. Favorite boy's names? Ioan and Bryan
35. What's in your pocket right now? nothing
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Reader's Digest
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Little Mermaid
38. Worst injury you've ever had? havent had many bad ones
39. Do you love where you live? adore it so
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? two
41. Who is your loudest friend? David, when he's high
42. How many dogs do you have? 2
43. Does someone have a crush on you? doesnt everyone?
45. What is your favorite book? Catkin
46. What is your favorite candy? NOMNOM
47. What is your favorite sports team? Yankeeeees
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? anything by The Pogues
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? i-doping
50. Can you sing? no


----------



## supersoup (Jul 19, 2010)

i would like to eat all the blue cheese you weirdos are opting out of. :eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? I've not tried it.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No.

3. Do you own a gun? No.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Big Mac.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? They're delicious.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday by Wizzard

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Black Coffee.

9. Can you do push ups? One.

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try my best.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My pewter dragon ring.

12. Favorite hobby? Drawing/Writing.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My laziness,and inability to make quick decisions.

16. Middle name? Andrew.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 

I'm thirsty.
Oh,good-that programme I want to watch is on.
My god,what an idiot.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. I didn't buy anything. 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Tea,water and Orange Juice.

20. Current worry right now? I wonder if I'll find a job before christmas...

21. Current hate right now? Everything-lol.

22. Favorite place to be? Home.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? With a degree of inebriation.

24. Where would you like to go? Hell-just to see what all the fuss is about.

24. Where would you like to go? to the beach

25. Name three people who will complete this. You,Me and that guy over there.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Anybodies answers will do.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? White and green-not my usual palette.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never tried it.

29. Can you whistle? Yes.

30. Favorite colour(s)? Black,blue,silver.

31. Would you be a pirate? Sure,why not.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Scalding Hail by Cannibal Corpse.

33. Favorite girl's names? Anna,Lorraine.

34. Favorite boy's names? George,Peter.

35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Something on FailBlog.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Transformers.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Busted my elbow when I fell off my bike.Hurt like a sonnovabitch.

39. Do you love where you live? It's alright,I guess.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend? Not sure.

42. How many dogs do you have? 2

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I wouldn't have thought so.

45. What is your favorite book? Too many to choose from.

46. What is your favorite candy? Tangfastics (fizzy sour sweets)

47. What is your favorite sports team? Leeds United F.C.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Night On Bare Mountain by Modest Mussorgsky.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Reading.

50. Can you sing? Yes,albeit in a rather low pitch.

Some odd questions there-hopefully I've provided some equally odd answers.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? I haven't tried it, but the smell makes my eyes burn.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No, never done any sort of drug.

3. Do you own a gun? Nope.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Fuck sandwiches, gimme some chicken nuggets.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Typically, especially if it's for dental work or shots.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? They're better with ketchup.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? I'm not a fan of Christmas music. 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Orange juice.

9. Can you do push ups? Like...3, maybe.

10. Are you a great friend to all? I'm usually the shoulder to cry on.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My class ring.

12. Favorite hobby? People watching.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No, I work with buffoons.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Not really, I get bored easily but some things can keep my attention for hours.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I don't open up emotionally to my friends.

16. Middle name? Liam.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 

Las Vegas looks like fun.
My ass looks nice in these boxers.
I really love True Life.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. A cookie, an Icee, and a box of chocolate covered peanuts.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Orange juice, Coke, and Lemonade.

20. Current worry right now? Will I be happy at college this year?

21. Current hate right now? Being cooped up in my house for the summer.

22. Favorite place to be? Walking through the city.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? At home with the family.

24. Where would you like to go? New York City

25. Name three people who will complete this. Me, a Lounge frequenter, and Jesus.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? The 51st question.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? A white shirt with a keyboard on it.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never tried it.

29. Can you whistle? Yes.

30. Favorite colour(s)? Blue and green.

31. Would you be a pirate? I'd prefer to be a chubby ninja.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? The Man Who Can't Be Moved

33. Favorite girl's names? Ariana, Maria, Isabella.

34. Favorite boy's names? Meh, I've never thought of boy's names.

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Dilbert.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Neon Green.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? I skidded down a road on my leg, so most of the skin on my leg was torn off. That was a bitch.

39. Do you love where you live? No, I'm ready to go back to school.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4.

41. Who is your loudest friend? This one guy is like a chubbier Dane Cook.

42. How many dogs do you have? No pets.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Don't know.

45. What is your favorite book? Are you there vodka? It's me, Chelsea.

46. What is your favorite candy? Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.

47. What is your favorite sports team? I don't care about sports. At all.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Hometown Glory by Adele.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Being pissed off because the interwebs weren't working.

50. Can you sing? I have no clue. I think I sound decent though.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i would like to eat all the blue cheese you weirdos are opting out of. :eat1:



I'll gladly give you mine!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2010)

deep breath here goes



1. Do you like blue cheese? I havent tried it because it could kill me (the mould is the same one they use to make penacillin wich I am allergic to)
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No it is against my vow if non violence
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds-do you mean burger? Hmm really love the angus beef one and the mini chicken snack wraps although somedays Its the humble cheeseburger
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments?it depends on what I am there for
6. What do you think of hot dogs? poor things have to stick their tongue's out to get cool
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Just one are you crazy? 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water or Juice
9. Can you do push ups? Probably if I really tried it would be the getting up off the floor after that would be the hard part
10. Are you a great friend to all? I am a wonderful friend but have no patience for the fairweather kind these days so erm only to those who deserve a wonderful friend
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?I love it all bling bling bling but often forget to wear it
12. Favorite hobby? Bearmaking, scrapbooking, crafting, reading and oh so many more
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? erm no
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? no
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I am messy and suck at housework
16. Middle name? Christina (Helen as well if your adding in my confirmation name)
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...ummm nothing other than this quizz although some of the questions are a little strange
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday -zilch zip and nada diddnt spend a dime yesterday
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, mineral water with fruit juice cordial, gingerale
20. Current worry right now? getting my house organised/cleaned ect without making myself sick (again)
21. Current hate right now? juggling bills
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Ummm other than my uncle overdosing, with friends of my ex feeling very much like I no longer belonged with the group 
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland, England ect for places like stonehenge 
25. Name three people who will complete this. (I havent looked yet) I would say littlefairywren, casting pearls, lalatx 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all of them
27 What color shirt are you wearing?erm its a dress and its purple with splotches of paint and other such crafty crud
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? havent tried it
29. Can you whistle? yes sometimes
30. Favorite color(s)? Pink, purple, jewel tones like emerald green and saphire blue, most colours really
31. Would you be a pirate? Aye but more likely to be a wenchy type one
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? depends on what is in my head
33. Favorite girl's names? Rosalynde (rose for short) or Ammethyst (amy for short) both from fav books the first from my fav shakesphere comedy and the 2nd from a book called the plain princess
34. Favorite boy's names?Zach
35. What's in your pocket right now? I rarely own clothes with pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? the naked man epp of How I met your mother just watched it again it is never less funny
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I only ever had plain bed sheets.......
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Hurt my knee and hip in a fall so bad I couldnt even leave the house
39. Do you love where you live? no
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? Catherine
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? hmm I dont think so
45. What is your favorite book? Seriously you want me to choose just one to quote ever after "I'd no sooner choose a favourite star in the heavens"
46. What is your favorite candy?minties and organic lollipops
47. What is your favorite sports team? Sydney Kings
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Saying Goodbye from the muppets take manhatten
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night?probably net stuff chattingto friends and the like
50. Can you sing? erm no Idea but I do like to some people say yes I can others say no so umm hard call


----------



## Twilley (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Never had it, but I'll try most anything once.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope

3. Do you own a gun? Not currently, though I have in the past.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Before I stopped eating there, double quarter-pounder with cheese. Maybe even two, in my heyday. Also, I miss my 20-piece McNugget fix.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Seeing as how it takes a medical emergency for me to go, kind of.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Mustard, chili, and cheese. 'Nuff said.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Something orchestral. Or a nice vulgar parody.

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? A large glass of water followed by two cups of coffee.

9. Can you do push ups? Getting better, I think

10. Are you a great friend to all? Not to all, but to my friends I try.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't have any, currently

12. Favorite hobby? I collect various nerdly things.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I'm of the mind that they think I'm a schmuck.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Sometimes I wonder, but nothing diagnosed.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I am so very lazy sometimes

16. Middle name? Something hyphenated and hillbilly-sounding.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.
-I could go for some Fruity Pebbles right about now
-I hope my friend makes it home from the studio safely.
-My back hurts

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. 
I didn't, because I'm broke as hell

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. 
-Coffee
-Water
-Beer

20. Current worry right now? My college finances

21. Current hate right now? My job

22. Favorite place to be? Among friends

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Poor choices >.<

24. Where would you like to go? going back to Chicago sounds nice

25. Name three people who will complete this. The father, the sun, and a talk-show host.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Uncertain

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Bare-chested, atm.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Silk is nice, never tried satin

29. Can you whistle? I can try

30. Favorite colour(s)? Every single one, even baby-shit green.

31. Would you be a pirate? Only if it could be one of those pirates who doesn't do anything.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Margaritaville...don't judge me

33. Favorite girl's names? Rose, Ruby, Persephone

34. Favorite boy's names? Ulysses, Richard, Some other third name

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? the teaser trailer for The Goon

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Flannel

38. Worst injury you've ever had? My formerly shut-in lifestyle helped prevent injury, and I've continued to be fortunate so far.

39. Do you love where you live? Fuck this place, and it's humidity. Some of the people are awesome, though.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? Someone who is entirely too cool to be hanging out with my dumbass, but still manages to do so anyway.

42. How many dogs do you have? I like dogs, but right now I have a cat.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Probably, I dunno

45. What is your favorite book? I can't choose, honestly

46. What is your favorite candy? Jolly Ranchers are awesome

47. What is your favorite sports team? That one team. With the funny mascot. You know the one I mean.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? The Bright Side of Life from Monty Python's The Life of Brian

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? I was asleep, I think

50. Can you sing? Probably not


----------



## Linda (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No, I really don't like yellow or white cheese either lol

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No

3. Do you own a gun? I have a hot glue gun....not what you meant huh? (shrugs)

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Egg McMuffin

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No just irritated because that means I am sick and I hate being sick 

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Why can I not grill a hot dog without charring it past the point of recognition?

7. Favorite Christmas Song? O Holy Night

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Apple Juice

9. Can you do push ups? Yes...it's really the only way to get the orange sherbet out of the tubey thing

10. Are you a great friend to all? Yes

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I dont do much jewelry

12. Favorite hobby? writing, crochetting and scrapbooking....oh i wish I had more free time for these things

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Of course, I mean seriously, who wouldn't? lol

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, what? I was playing with this...oh where was I?

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I wear my heart on my sleeve

16. Middle name? Ann

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Oww, I could go back to sleep, I wonder what's on his mind?

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - chops, sweet corn, Motrin

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink....Water, tea, juice

20. Current worry right now? the merger

21. Current hate right now? Narrow Minded People.

22. Favorite place to be? the gorilla house at the zoo 

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I was with friends, playing games and drinking champagne

24. Where would you like to go? Pacific Northwest

25. Name three people who will complete this. I have no idea?

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all

27 What color shirt are you wearing? white

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No

29. Can you whistle? Yes

30. Favorite color(s)? blue

31. Would you be a pirate? Arrrrr, yes me Matey

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? whatever comes to mind

33. Favorite girl's names? Samantha Jo

34. Favorite boy's names? George, Howard, Henry

35. What's in your pocket right now? lint I am sure

36. Last thing that made you laugh? my friend Jackie

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Strawberry Shortcake and the Care Bears

38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken pelvis

39. Do you love where you live? Holy Toledo! Hell no!

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Rosie

42. How many dogs do you have? none 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I don't know.

45. What is your favorite book? The Secret Life of Bees

46. What is your favorite candy? peanut m & ms

47. What is your favorite sports team? Green bay packers

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Another One Bites the Dust

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? laying in bed thinking....

50. Can you sing? I can! But other people tend to not like it lol


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 20, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i would like to eat all the blue cheese you weirdos are opting out of. :eat1:



I'll take all the heroin.


----------



## garbled (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? oh yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no
3. Do you own a gun? yes for hunting only kept in gun safe the rest of time
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- none dont do fast food
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs?see ans 4
7. Favorite Christmas Song? fairytale of new york
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? coffee
9. Can you do push ups? about 20 then i collapse in a heap of sweat
10. Are you a great friend to all? no
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? omega seamaster watch
12. Favorite hobby? rugby, hunting
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no, fear yes, idolize no
14. Do you have A.D.D.? yes
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?impatience
16. Middle name? john
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... this is detailed, i'm late,oh well
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - peanut butter,bread, coffee
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... coffee,bordeaux,malt whiskey
20. Current worry right now? money, the usual
21. Current hate right now?nothing
22. Favorite place to be? at home
23. How did you bring in the New Year? at home with a glass of whiskey and miles davis 
24. Where would you like to go? brazil
25. Name three people who will complete this?me and two others
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? mack to see how many times he mentions obama
27 What color shirt are you wearing? blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no prefer pure cotton
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? blue and red
31. Would you be a pirate? arrrrr
32. What songs do you sing in the shower?none im banned from singing
33. Favorite girl's names? elinor
34. Favorite boy's names? colman
35. What's in your pocket right now? wallet, phone, keys
36. Last thing that made you laugh? my friend suzanne on the phone earlier today
37. Best bed sheets as a child? superman
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken ribs sore as hell
39. Do you love where you live? yes
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? three
41. Who is your loudest friend?aidan aka the mullet
42. How many dogs do you have? one 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? maybe
45. What is your favorite book?neverwhere by neil gaiman
46. What is your favorite candy? irish milk chocolate
47. What is your favorite sports team?leinster rugby
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? come on up to the house by tom waitsd
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? bed
50. Can you sing? no i sound like a cat being tortured


----------



## Mama_Baer (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yup! I like all sorts of cheese. Except cottage. Is it a solid? Is it a liquid? It doesn't know! I dislike indecisive food!

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope.

3. Do you own a gun? Nope. And I don't see me ever owning one.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Meh. Big Mac I guess.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes. Always. And it doesn't matter if the appointment is for me, or my daughter or my husband. I still get the shakes.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? I don't spend a lot of time thinking about them. They are okay I guess. There is a time and a place for them.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Secular: O Holy Night Non-Secular: Man with the Bag.

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water. 

9. Can you do push ups? Not if I can avoid it.

10. Are you a great friend to all? Hmmmm. Difficult to say. I guess you would have to ask my friends.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I should say my wedding ring, but really its my engagement ring...or my hemitite ring.

12. Favorite hobby? Reading. Wish I had more time for it. Movies (I am a hardcore movie buff)

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I'm currently a stay at home mum...I don't know if my "coworker" (aka my daughter) idolizes me, but I know she definately loves me. :wubu:

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, but I am married to someone who has it...biggest challenge of my life!

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm very moody..and often there is no outward warning that the mood is about to change.

16. Middle name? Suzanne

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease stay down for a goooood nap, WTF! they didn't notify us that they were testing firealarms today! and I guess I should clean up the living room...

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - chilli, nacho chips and sour cream (guess what was for dinner!)

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink...water, hot/iced tea and coffee.

20. Current worry right now? I got my mind on my money and my money on my mind.(yo)

21. Current hate right now? my (former) employer

22. Favorite place to be? right here in our smallish apartment in Ottawa 

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Quietly.

24. Where would you like to go? Back to bed OR to the east coast to visit my in laws.

25. Name three people who will complete this. Dunno.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I like reading them all!!!!!

27 What color shirt are you wearing? orange/rust

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No, for the same reason I don't like satin jammies, you slide right on out!!!!

29. Can you whistle? Yes

30. Favorite color(s)? I don't think I have one for every situation....I have colours I like to put on, colours I like to see my daughter in, colours I like to see my husband in, colours I like to decorate with...

31. Would you be a pirate? Although I am attracted to the idea of wearing a parrot as an accessory...the raping and pilaging would be a deal breaker for me.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Depends..this morning I was singing Katy Perry's California Girls.

33. Favorite girl's names? Lillith and Ophelia

34. Favorite boy's names? Bishop and Spencer

35. What's in your pocket right now? Lint and a twoonie.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? My daugher Lillith trying to get up on the couch.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? I don't really remember any specific sheets...I do remember my first sleeping bag (had an aztec-y pattern in red and blue on the inside)

38. Worst injury you've ever had? I don't know if it was an injury, but I had siatica (almost herniated discs)

39. Do you love where you live? Yup. Very much so. (I do wish my apartment was bigger but I love the building, the location and definately the city!)

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? My husband; Chris.

42. How many dogs do you have? none 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I seriously doubt it.

45. What is your favorite book? She's Come Undone and The Stand

. What is your favorite candy? Dairy Milk

47. What is your favorite sports team? Don't have one. 

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I Will Remember You or Arms of the Angels (I want tears, dammit!!!!!!)

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping and, most likely, snoring.

50. Can you sing? I don't think so.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? YES
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? NO
3. Do you own a gun? NO BUT MY BOYFRIEND DOES
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- BIG MAC
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? HELL YEAH
6. What do you think of hot dogs? LOVE EM ESPECIALLY WITH CHILLI AND RELISH
7. Favorite Christmas Song? GEE WHIZ....IT'S CHRISTMAS 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? SOME JUICE
9. Can you do push ups? OF COURSE, BUT ON MY KNEES, LOL "GIRLY PUSH UPS"
10. Are you a great friend to all? VERY LOYAL FRIEND SOMETIMES TOO MOTHERLY, BUT THEN AGAIN, THAT'S THE 'CANCERIAN' IN ME
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? RUBY RING
12. Favorite hobby? SINGING, READING, SURFING THE NET
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? MAYBE
14. Do you have A.D.D.? I FEEL LIKE I HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF ADD BECAUSE IT'S HARD FOR ME TO FOCUS WITHOUT GETTING UP AND DOING SOMETHING ELSE
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? VERY SELF CRITICAL
16. Middle name? YVONNE WHICH EVERYONE CALLS ME BY
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I WANT TO EAT SOME GAMILA( A TYPE OF MOROCCAN DISH WITH LAMB), i WANT TO SLEEP, I'M TYPING AT DIMENSIONS
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday-SOME LUNCH, LIPSTICK, PERFUME (CAUSE I'M A PERFUME ADDICT)
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... JARRITO'S SODA (LOL), WATER, SOY MILK
20. Current worry right now? THE FUTURE
21. Current hate right now? POLITICS
22. Favorite place to be? BEDROOM
23. How did you bring in the New Year? CHAMPAGNE!
24. Where would you like to go? TRINIDAD
25. Name three people who will complete this? THE NEXT THREE PEOPLE AFTER ME, LOL
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? THE NEXT PERSON
27 What color shirt are you wearing? STRAPLESS SUN DRESS DOWN TO MY ANKLES
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets?OH YES!
29. Can you whistle? I NEVER LEARNED HOW TO WHISTLE 
30. Favorite color(s)? BLACK, PINK, AND PURPLE
31. Would you be a pirate? NOPE, I'LL PROBABLY GET SHOT BY NAVY SEALS LOL
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? WHATEVER IS IN MY HEAD AT THE MOMENT
33. Favorite girl's names? OLIVIA
34. Favorite boy's names? INNOCENT (MY UNCLE'S NAME)
35. What's in your pocket right now? DON'T HAVE POCKETS RIGHT NOW
36. Last thing that made you laugh? HANGING WITH MY FRIEND YESTERDAY
37. Best bed sheets as a child? CARE BEARS!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? PUNCTURE WOUND ON MY UPPER LEFT ARM THAT I GOT AT NINE
39. Do you love where you live? IT'S ALRIGHT
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? FIVE
41. Who is your loudest friend? I GET LOUD SOMETIMES, LOL
42. How many dogs do you have? NO PETS BUT I WISH I HAD A KITTEN
43. Does someone have a crush on you? MAYBE.......LOL
45. What is your favorite book? LESLIE BY OMAR TYREE
46. What is your favorite candy? TWIX, PAYDAY, SNICKERS
47. What is your favorite sports team? DETROIT PISTONS WILL ALWAYS HAVE A PLACE IN MY HEART
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? IT'S SO HARD TO SAY GOODBYE
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? IN BED... SLEEPING
50. Can you sing? YES, I SING SECOND SOPRANO. I LOVE TO SING.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Only as salad dressing.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No but still remain curious about it.

3. Do you own a gun? Nope.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? McGriddles with sausage and egg.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? More like annoyed.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Delicious but I can't think about what they're made of for too long.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Adeste Fidelis

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee with cream and sugar

9. Can you do push ups? Haven't tried in ages so we'll go with no for now.

10. Are you a great friend to all? To all? No. To some, hopefully.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A silver dagger earring I bought back in the 80s -- hilt is the backing, blade the post.

12. Favorite hobby? Writing.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nope.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Thankfully, no.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Apathy.

16. Middle name? Ann.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Yay, Supernatural's starting, I should do this during the commercials, More coffee please!

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Cheeseburger, fries, chocolate shake

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... Coffee, Coke, water.

20. Current worry right now? Bills.

21. Current hate right now? Oil companies.

22. Favorite place to be? Sitting on a rock on a quiet beach. 

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Having a rum and Coke while listening to loud music, alone.

24. Where would you like to go? On a world-wide cruise ending in New Jersey.

25. Name three people who will complete this. The only three I can be sure of: Me, myself and I.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I take the Fifth.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Teal.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No, I like to fall out of bed on my own, thanks. 

29. Can you whistle? Yep!

30. Favorite color(s)? Crimson.

31. Would you be a pirate? Arrrgh, though not quite a Dread Pirate.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever feels moment appropriate.

33. Favorite girl's names? Grace, Mathilde, Chloe, Jane, Zoe.

34. Favorite boy's names? Michael, Sterling, Matthew, Keith, Julian, Desmond.

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Naughty words being bleeped.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Pre-historic, non-graphically enhanced white cotton.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken leg from falling off a playground push carousel

39. Do you love where you live? I love the place, dislike the situation.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2 working, 1 paperweight.

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Kenny.

42. How many dogs do you have? None but the two cats act like dogs. Really. 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? If someone does it's a secret, stalker-ish crush with no contact so far . . . .

45. What is your favorite book? Persuasion

. What is your favorite candy? Mounds. Mmm, coconut.

47. What is your favorite sports team? For old times' sake, The Mets. 

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Walk Away Renee by The Left Banke

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching Craig Ferguson in bed (me, not him, dammit).

50. Can you sing? Yes, though I don't work at it seriously.


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Fish Filet
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Ewwwww
7. Favorite Christmas Song? O holy night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? what ever is in the fridge
9. Can you do push ups? yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? I think so
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? rings
12. Favorite hobby? reading or driving on Lake Shore Drive
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Of course, I am my best employee
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Huh? Did you see that dog? What? uhhh, i dont know
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? my feet are too big
16. Middle name? Lynn
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...I am cold, where did that sexy cop go? who took my lighter?
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - lipstick, perfume, milk
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet coke, sweet tea
20. Current worry right now? where did my sexy cop go?
21. Current hate right now? I cant find my remote for the cable
22. Favorite place to be? with my cop
23. How did you bring in the New Year? trying to get arrested (he was a cute cop)
24. Where would you like to go? Dubai
25. Name three people who will complete this. 3 people I do not know
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? everyones
27 What color shirt are you wearing? pink
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No, 600 tc cotton 
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? purple, green
31. Would you be a pirate? No Beer wench
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I dont have time
33. Favorite girl's names? Dont know
34. Favorite boy's names? Ian, Xavier Travis
35. What's in your pocket right now? ahh theres my lighter
36. Last thing that made you laugh? a fireman and my cop arguing over who is more important
37. Best bed sheets as a child? snoopy
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken kneecap last year
39. Do you love where you live? yes
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? me
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Oh yes
45. What is your favorite book? Dune Frank Herbert
46. What is your favorite candy? Jelly Belly jelly beans 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Blackhwaks
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Violent Femmes Add it up...its on repeat and it wont stop. all i can think of
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? chatting and emailing
50. Can you sing? I think I can


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? 
LOVE it! Realize it is not for everyone lol 

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? 
Nope never have and never EVER will. Seen what that drug can do to people and I want no part of it.

3. Do you own a gun? 
Nope and don't plan to

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? 
The premium chicken ones 

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? 
Depends on what its for 

6. What do you think of hot dogs? 
Yum! 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? 
Have yourself a Merry little Christmas....IDK its kinda a depressing one but LOVE it for some reason lol 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? 
Diet pepsi- ICE cold- I know Im odd lol 

9. Can you do push ups? 
I'm betting no lol 

10. Are you a great friend to all? 
I try to be to the people who matter. I've lacked to a degree at times

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? 
BIG silver cool shaped earrings! I love them!! 

12. Favorite hobby? 
Music. Music makes me happy. 

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? 
Nope 

14. Do you have A.D.D.? 
No thankfully 

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? 
It's always been that I'm too nice to people....and now I would have to add that I'm too introverted. I don't let ANY of my emotions out until something major happens and thats really bad. 

16. Middle name? 
Nicole 

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... 
Ugh have to get up early
Shit didn't sort laundry yet argg
Am I doing the right thing with this?? 

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday 
A frosty
A bus ticket
A metrocard

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink
Diet pepsi
Water
iced coffee

20. Current worry right now? 
My love life 

21. Current hate right now? 
Having classes in the Summer

22. Favorite place to be? 
with people who make me happy 

23. How did you bring in the New Year? 
At a dance in Mass with my now ex bf 

24. Where would you like to go? 
Somewhere that would make me happy....idk where that is at the moment

25. Name three people who will complete this. 
The three people who post under me lol

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? 
Dunno 

27 What color shirt are you wearing? 
Pink 

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? 
Never have. Sounds like it would be interesting lol 

29. Can you whistle? 
Yess 

30. Favorite color(s)? 
Pink

31. Would you be a pirate? 
Sure. Arg. 

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? 
I love to sing Carrie Underwood in the shower and Taylor Swift IDK why lol 

33. Favorite girl's names? 
Elana Elise, Andrea Renee, also like Madison, and Bree 

34. Favorite boy's names? 
Cameron Spencer....my future son's name lol. Also like Dustin 

35. What's in your pocket right now? 
No pockets.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? 
IDK....is that sad? 

37. Best bed sheets as a child? 
Tweety! 

38. Worst injury you've ever had? 
Hit by a car as a kid- broke my knee and femur bone, had to have surgery on it, and dislocated and broke my wrist....was in the hospital for a few weeks and in a wheel chair for like 6 months. Not fun. 

39. Do you love where you live?
The Bronx. No. NYC in general....some days. 

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 
2 

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? 
Vikki probably 

42. How many dogs do you have? 
I had to put my dog down a few years ago- still miss her so much! 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? 
IDK....if you do tell me! lol 

45. What is your favorite book? 
IDK I need to read more lol 

46. What is your favorite candy? 
100 grand. omg so good! 

47. What is your favorite sports team?
NY Yankees!! Whoop!

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? 
IDK....thats depressing 

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? 
On the subway. Fun stuff. 

50. Can you sing? 
Yes. Can I sing well....now THAT'S the question!


----------



## Micara (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Love it.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope

3. Do you own a gun? Not yet, but I have a license to! 

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Fish Filet

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? YES

6. What do you think of hot dogs? I like them with ketchup only.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? All I Want for Christmas is You

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Cherry Limeade from Sonic

9. Can you do push ups? Maybe one or two...

10. Are you a great friend to all? To a select few!  But I try to be a good person.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My Chanel logo earrings

12. Favorite hobby? Photography

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I used to!

14. Do you have A.D.D.? I think I do.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Lack of organization and time management skills.

16. Middle name? Camille

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... OMG, I'm flying to Seattle tomorrow; I need to go to bed; I wonder if I have enough time to rewatch that Nostalgia Critic video?

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Prescription, a gallon of milk, and Apple Jacks.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... Cherry Limeade, Water, Milk

20. Current worry right now? Flying tomorrow

21. Current hate right now? The way the world is today.

22. Favorite place to be? Laying on a beach

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Staying up with my daughter and toasting with sparkling grape juice.

24. Where would you like to go? Hawaii

25. Name three people who will complete this. IDK

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? IDK

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Kind of a salmon colored Old Navy nightshirt that says "PEACE" on it in huge, glittery letters!

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Not really

29. Can you whistle? Yep!

30. Favorite color(s)? turquoise, purple, and lime green

31. Would you be a pirate? I would be a pirate hooker... LOL

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Usually showtunes.

33. Favorite girl's names? Tegan, Seraphine, Romney, Clara

34. Favorite boy's names? Lennon, Jagger, Desmond, Henry.

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Eric being silly.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Holly Hobby!

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke my ankle at Navy Pier in Chicago, falling flat on my face in front of a huge crowd of people who laughed at me.

39. Do you love where you live? Nope, but I like being near my family.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Amy

42. How many dogs do you have? None. I've never had a pet.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I think maybe someone does... :blush:

45. What is your favorite book? The Hunger Games

46. What is your favorite candy? Twix PB

47. What is your favorite sports team? The Junior Blues!!! (local hockey). Otherwise, the Cubs and the Hawks!!!

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? My Way by Frank Sinatra.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching "Remember Me" or "The Runaways". I can't remember which.

50. Can you sing? Everybody tells me I'm great but I recorded myself and I am terrible. Either my family and friends are humoring me, or they all have severe hearing loss!


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 21, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese?  only as a dip, but even then, i prefer ranch
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope
3. Do you own a gun?  Never. 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds -  McChicky ^_^
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments?  I haven't been to a doctor in... *counts on both hands*
6. What do you think of hot dogs?  they're good people.
7. Favorite Christmas Song?  Darren Hayes' (from Savage Garden) cover of "Last Christmas" 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?  vitamin water, it is somehow gentler than regular water
9. Can you do push ups?  _pffffffffffft!_
10. Are you a great friend to all? i certainly try to be 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?  right now, it's my bat necklace. this is subject to change 
12. Favorite hobby?  makin' and postin' doodles 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you?  my company = my boss and I. so....no. 
14. Do you have A.D.D.?  no. ADD is over-diagnosed, usually people are just antsy. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?  sometimes, i become too cynical or too trusting. i've not found a balance. 
16. Middle name?  N/A 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment -  a) i should probably be working. b) this bamboo plant is the only plant i have successfully raised. c) mmmm cherry chapstick
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday -  a) chocolate chai. b) lemonade vitamin water. c) V8 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink -  coke, mocha frapp, funny third thing 
20. Current worry right now?  is impending doom (2012) a good reason to not pay off my credit card? 
21. Current hate right now?  being poor-ish 
22. Favorite place to be?  on the shore of Seal Beach 
23. How did you bring in the New Year?  :wubu: 
24. Where would you like to go?  rationally: home. fantastically: washington state to pick blueberries in a forest. 
25. Name three people who will complete this.  kristine cannot foresee teh futur 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most?  any/every 
27 What color shirt are you wearing?  black. this does not change often 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? i've never slept on satin sheets, so....yes. 
29. Can you whistle?  i only whistle along with Peter Gabriel's "Games Without Frontiers" 
30. Favorite color(s)?  purple / black 
31. Would you be a pirate?  only if it's the disney version. i don't do murders/kidnapping/drinking/dying 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower?  ones that make me want to dance, but probably shouldn't until i'm out of the shower 
33. Favorite girl's names?  charlie ( in honour of LOST's Charlie Pace) 
34. Favorite boy's names?  see above 
35. What's in your pocket right now?  cherry chapstick 
36. Last thing that made you laugh?  the newspaper i work for 
37. Best bed sheets as a child?  baby looney toons. mmhmm! 
38. Worst injury you've ever had?  a tv fell on my foot when i was four because i kept pulling on the cord. stitches took care of that 
39. Do you love where you live?  i love that i'm not homeless
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?  uno 
41. Who is your loudest friend?  Jermel Bumbry 
42. How many dogs do you have?  technically, one. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you?  probably 
45. What is your favorite book?  the giving tree &#9829;
46. What is your favorite candy?  ferrero rocher 
47. What is your favorite sports team?  Manchester United Soccer Team, the best freakin' team in all the land! Whoo-hoo! 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral?  "At Your Funeral" 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night?  dreaming of a white christmas 
50. Can you sing?  yes i can. can i sing well? that's up for debate.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes, both the real stuff from France and the other kind.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No.
3. Do you own a gun? No.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? None. I prefer Wendy's.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I don't think much of them.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? "Fairytale of New York," by the Pogues
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? coffee with lots of milk and sugar
9. Can you do push ups? I can do _a_ push-_up_; two, if I'm lucky.
10. Are you a great friend to all? No. I'm a better friend to some. Best friend to animals.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My faux sapphire art-deco inspired ring.
12. Favorite hobby? writing
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I don't know. You'd have to ask my students. I think some of them do, a little.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No. My problem is, I'm _too_ focused.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? pedantry
16. Middle name? Anita *Amanda* Huggankiss
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... 1) Whew, I've been typing too long; 2) Damn, my butt is sore (from sitting and typing too long); 3) I wonder where my Chameleons CD went...
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - I didn't buy anything yesterday.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... tea, milk, lemon-lime soda
20. Current worry right now? Summer finances.
21. Current hate right now? Animal cruelty; fat haters.
22. Favorite place to be? Home, or under Nick Cave's piano.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Watching Kathy Griffin flirt with and terrorize gay news anchor cutie Anderson Cooper on CNN.
24. Where would you like to go? San Francisco; Portland, OR; Austin, TX; Europe.
25. Name three people who will complete this? Um, well obviously I'm one...
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No idea. I'm still new here.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Purple with dusty blue stripes.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No. Too slidey. 
29. Can you whistle? Yes, it's fun.
30. Favorite color(s)? Blurple, a combination of deep indigo blue-purple.
31. Would you be a pirate? Arrrrr-righty! ...Sorry. :blush:
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Nina Simone, Patsy Cline, Loretta Lynn.
33. Favorite girl's names? Audrey, Elizabeth, Gwendolyn
34. Favorite boy's names? Benjamin, Jason ...I don't know. Why do I feel like I'm 8 years old and playing the "name your future children" game?
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Lesley Kinzel over at Fatshionisa! describing Huge character Ian as jailbait.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Some old sage green ones with a darker green stripe that I think my mom had since the '60s.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Strange as it may seem, this is on a need-to-know basis, so I'll save this answer for later.
39. Do you love where you live? No. I've been thinking of leaving LA for several years. I'm just not sure yet where I'd go.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? My loudest friend was my former friend Kathy. We ended our friendship in 2004 for several reasons, although loudness wasn't one of them. In fact, she was over at my place for her birthday party a few months before we ended our friendship. We were hanging out on my balcony, drinking and talking, and the apartment manager came up to tell us that we (well, _Kathy_) was being too loud. She made a hilarious sideline comment that perhaps next time he should put on some pants before visiting the neighbors (he was in his boxers), but with Kathy's speaking voice, I'm sure he heard every word.
42. How many dogs do you have? None. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I wouldn't know.
45. What is your favorite book? Sarah Waters, Fingersmith
46. What is your favorite candy? Bitter dark chocolate with pomegranate pieces, and fruity stuff like Starburst and SourPatch Kids.
47. What is your favorite sports team? The Derby Dolls
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? "Little Empty Boat," Nick Cave
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? futzing around online
50. Can you sing? I _can_; as to whether anyone else would want to hear me, that's another question entirely.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 22, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? NO!
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? None, I honestly hate McDonald's
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No, I'm a man for crying out loud!
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Full of delicious win
7. Favorite Christmas Song? All I Want for Christmas is You- Mariah Carry
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Apple Juice 24/7
9. Can you do push ups? Yep, I'm strong for some skinny dude.
10. Are you a great friend to all? Yep.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? None.
12. Favorite hobby? GAMING!
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Na
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope, yet easily distracted and daydream a lot.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? None
16. Middle name? (Not saying!)
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Bulls...Ditka...Polish Sausage...
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Chipotle, Tool album (10,000 Days), and 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, milk, apple juice
20. Current worry right now? College
21. Current hate right now? BP oil spill 
22. Favorite place to be? On top of the hill next to my house.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? With a bit of champaign.
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland
25. Name three people who will complete this. Me, Myself, and I
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I don't know, everyone?
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Gray.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No.
29. Can you whistle? Yeah
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue and white
31. Would you be a pirate? Na, I'd rather be a ninja XD 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? random stuff, mostly classic rock
33. Favorite girl's names? Joyce
34. Favorite boy's names? Bob
35. What's in your pocket right now? Phone, iTouch, wallet 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Trying to help my friend understand Inception 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Sports collage 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I don't know really, never really been seriously injured (knock on wood)
39. Do you love where you live? Yep 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? All of them.
42. How many dogs do you have? none 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I know of, I wish I do  
45. What is your favorite book? Ender's Game
46. What is your favorite candy? Swedish Fish
47. What is your favorite sports team? Chicago Cubs 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Stairway to Heaven- Led Zepplin
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? gaming all over XboxLive
50. Can you sing? Nope


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 22, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? yuck
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? nope
3. Do you own a gun? No way
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese minus the pickles and onions
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? depends on the doctor
6. What do you think of hot dogs? they are alright
7. Favorite Christmas Song? O Holy Night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Oj
9. Can you do push ups? maybe one
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my silver TURTLE ring
12. Favorite hobby? traveling
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nah.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Only when I have to sit through meetings
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? my procrastination 
16. Middle name? Elizabeth
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I feel relaxed, I'm happy talking to my favorite person on the phone right now and I get to hang out w/ some fun ladies later tonight
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - teaching posters, games for my classroom, utility knife
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Oj, veggie/fruit juice, milk
20. Current worry right now? will I ever get married?
21. Current hate right now? mean people
22. Favorite place to be? in bed watching tv
23. How did you bring in the New Year? at a friend of a friends house
24. Where would you like to go? to North Carolina
25. Name three people who will complete this. No sure. Lots of people already have done it
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everybody. I'm nosey.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? ummm not wearing one at the moment
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no thanks
29. Can you whistle? NO
30. Favorite color(s)? green & pink
31. Would you be a pirate? Arrgggghhhh
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't sing in the shower
33. Favorite girl's names? Cecelia Susan Elizabeth
34. Favorite boy's names? George
35. What's in your pocket right now? I don't have any pockets at the moment
36. Last thing that made you laugh? something a friend said
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Care Bears
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken leg and dislocated ankle
39. Do you love where you live? I love the city but not the living arrangement
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Tim
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Yes they do. And I have a crush on him too :wubu:
45. What is your favorite book? The Giving Tree by Shel Silverstein
46. What is your favorite candy? twizzler sours (they don't make them anymore )
47. What is your favorite sports team? Da Bears
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Amazing Grace
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching TV and on Facebook
50. Can you sing? a lil bit


----------



## Myn (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? "Like" is a strong term. I occasionally tolerate it.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No. I'll barely take aspirin if I can avoid it.

3. Do you own a gun? No, because the potential for an accident is too great. Learning how to use a gun is on my bucket list, though.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Bacon and cheese McGriddle, or the Big and Tasty. I loved the steak bagel, too, but they don't sell it around here.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No, my doctor's cool.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Not my favorite, but they can be good.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Joy to the World

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Diet Coke 

9. Can you do push ups? In the pool, sure. On land, sort of, eventually.

10. Are you a great friend to all? No. Sometimes I'm a bit of a bitch.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Plain silver hoop earrings. I need to replace them, actually, since they bent, but I usually wear them 24/7.

12. Favorite hobby? Writing.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Sort of? If you count hobbyish stuff rather than actual work, which I don't currently have.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm contrary. Most of the time, if 99% of the people in a room jump on a bandwagon, I'll argue the opposite just because I think they're ganging up on the 1%, even if I agree with the majority. 

16. Middle name? Sybelle.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... My shoulders hurt; too much Wii. I wonder what's in the fridge? Oooh, there might be pudding.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Wii, Dr. Seuss pencils, subs

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... Water, Diet Coke... Flavored diet water?

20. Current worry right now? Getting employed.

21. Current hate right now? Aunt Flo.

22. Favorite place to be? Bathed in the dim glow of my monitor. Or the pool.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? See above re: monitor.

24. Where would you like to go? Everywhere. Twice.

25. Name three people who will complete this. Er...

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Um...

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Red. Better avoid beaming down with an away team.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Dunno, I've never tried.

29. Can you whistle? Shrilly, yes.

30. Favorite color(s)? Green, unless it's red or blue or...

31. Would you be a pirate? I totally am one. I regularly visit a bay for pirates and everything.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever's in my head at the time.

33. Favorite girl's names? Zoe Elizabeth was the name I'd picked out for if my boy had been a girl.

34. Favorite boy's names? Milo. 

35. What's in your pocket right now? Lint.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Bad pickup lines.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Blue cotton that had been washed to tissue softness.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken ankle that was never set.

39. Do you love where you live? Meh.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Two plus one that needs repair.

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? By decibel or clothing or firmness of opinion?

42. How many dogs do you have? We've got two, an australian shepherd and a pit bull mix. 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I don't think so.

45. What is your favorite book? What, ever? But there's so many!

. What is your favorite candy? Twizzler pull and peel.

47. What is your favorite sports team? Whoever Puerto Rico sends to the Olympics.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Don't Cry, Guns and Roses

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? I was either tooling on the internet or asleep. I crashed early last night.

50. Can you sing? Yup. I'm a mezzosoprano with a smidgen of operatic training.


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Absolutely not. 

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No. 

3. Do you own a gun? No, and I won't. Too scary.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? To be honest, I don't care much for anything at McDonald's.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Very much so.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Most are way too salty for me.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Silent Night.

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee...but it must be good. I'm a coffee snob. 

9. Can you do push ups? Yes, but I rarely do.

10. Are you a great friend to all? No. I can be neglectful.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Don't care for jewelry.

12. Favorite hobby? Singing.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? If so, I don't know about it.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Extreme cowardice in my personal relationships.

16. Middle name? William.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... News on TV is worthless; I'm a little sleepy; why do bad things always seem to happen to Louisiana?

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Rental car...that was it.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... Iced tea, water, coffee.

20. Current worry right now? Success of personal relationships.

21. Current hate right now? People who hurt people I care about.

22. Favorite place to be? On vacation in a foreign country.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? In a San Francisco gay bar.

24. Where would you like to go? Argentina.

25. Name three people who will complete this. Don't know.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Don't know.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Light brown.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No.  Too soft.

29. Can you whistle? Yes.

30. Favorite color(s)? Green.

31. Would you be a pirate? No. Why would you want to be a pirate?

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Chiefly Sinatra tunes.

33. Favorite girl's names? Yvette, Ishika, Phuong, Elise.

34. Favorite boy's names? Wyatt, Akash.

35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? I don't remember, which is sad.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? No idea.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Deviated kneecap.

39. Do you love where you live? It's okay.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One, or four.

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Don't know.

42. How many dogs do you have? One. 

43. Does someone have a crush on you? No.

45. What is your favorite book? Nausea by Jean-Paul Sartre.

46. What is your favorite candy? Peanut butter m & m's.

47. What is your favorite sports team? The Oakland Athletics.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Just a Lucky So and So/Charles Brown.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching trashy tv.

50. Can you sing? Yes.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *No*
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *No*
3. Do you own a gun? *No*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- *Big Mac, with sweet curry dip on top, yeah I know it sounds gross, but tastes so good!!!!*
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *No, I just feel poor, it's 55 to see the doctor here, most expensive set of questions I've ever asked lol*
6. What do you think of hot dogs? *With loads of onions and tomato sauce...yum!*
7. Favorite Christmas Song? *O Holy Night*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *Earl Grey tea dahling lol, or double shot cappucino*
9. Can you do push ups? *About 1 1/2...possibly, no upper arm strength*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *I try!*
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *Rings, I am the QVC queen!*
12. Favorite hobby? *Love a good book*
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *Ha! No*
14. Do you have A.D.D.? *Nah, think its just the caffeine*
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I could word my opinions a bit better, they tend to come out exactly as they are in my head, which is all rough and unpolished*
16. Middle name? *Theresa, makes me sound so holy*
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... *I'm absolutely cream crackered (knackered) lol, I'd love some tea, and......I have a bellybutton *
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *I actually can't remember, I need Omega 3 capsules*
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink...*water, tea and strawberry Ribena*
20. Current worry right now? *Learning to drive, beginning to think I'll never get it*
21. Current hate right now? *Racism, directed at anybody, regardless of skin colour*
22. Favorite place to be? *With the family*
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *I was a little tipsy...that is all*
24. Where would you like to go? *Nigeria, see my roots and all*
25. Name three people who will complete this. *Don't know that many people on here yet, so not too sure*
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *Everybodys!*
27 What color shirt are you wearing? *White*
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Never tried them, they look sexy, but I'd probably end up on the floor*
29. Can you whistle? *Nope*
30. Favorite color(s)? *Pink, red, and emerald green*
31. Would you be a pirate? *Yarr! I hate the sea and everything in it (just kidding lol)*
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *At 6 in the morning? Er...nah*
33. Favorite girl's names? *Remi and Nicole*
34. Favorite boy's names? *Kwame and Omari*
35. What's in your pocket right now? *No pockets*
36. Last thing that made you laugh? *My mum thinking an online shop called Karamel Shoes really sold Caramel shoes...imagine the possibilities*
37. Best bed sheets as a child? *They were soft and fluffy, and pink*
38. Worst injury you've ever had? *Fell playing in school, smacked my head off the wall as I went down and broke a blood vessel...I don't do things by halves*
39. Do you love where you live? *Love the greenery, but not much social life*
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *1*
41. Who is your loudest friend? *Ken, nuttier than squirrel poo*
42. How many dogs do you have?* None*
43. Does someone have a crush on you? *Who knows? *
45. What is your favorite book? *Bridget Jones*
46. What is your favorite candy? *Peanut M&M's*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *The Ghana football team...every last one of them lol*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *Coldplay - Fix You*
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *Trying to sleep...and failing*
50. Can you sing? *A bit, nothing spectacular though*


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? God, yes. My kingdom for stinky cheese. 
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No. I have never even smoked weed. I'm just that square. 
3. Do you own a gun? No. 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Don't really like their sandwiches much, but the grilled chicken caesar salad is good. 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not exactly nervous, no. More like... charged up. I kind of give myself pep talks and get psyched up so I can be (gently) assertive and advocate effectively for myself while there. 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I like them, but think they are even better when wrapped in Pillsbury crescent rolls and have a piece of cheddar cheese stuck in them. Heart attack in a blanket, yes please. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? The awful one Bill Nighy sings in "Love Actually". 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Cold water, from my poorly designed tall thermos. I knock it over a lot, but I'm well-hydrated. 
9. Can you do push ups? No. 
10. Are you a great friend to all? I don't really understand this question. Am I a great friend to all of my friends, or to all people in general? I'm working on the former, and a definitive no to the latter. Because, well, I don't like everyone. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Generally speaking, earrings, I am a total earring freak. Specifically, though, a rather grand opal cocktail ring my grandmother gave me when I was a teenager. 
12. Favorite hobby? Tie between reading or singing. 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Idolize - no, respect - yes. 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? I don't know. I doubt it (though it has been suggested to me by my ex-husband, but y'know, consider the source, heh), but I do think I probably have some sort of learning disability or challenge. I don't seem to learn things like most people do. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Chickenshit. 
16. Middle name? Urgh. It's Margaret, but the only person allowed to call me Carrie Margaret is my mother, and that's only when she finds my behavior scandalous. 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Wish I could sleep. That response was arctic in its chilliness, but okay. I sure have lotsa freckles on my arms. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Big Sexy Hair spray detangler, cat food, ginger ale. 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink - water, iced tea. Those are the only things I drink regularly. Coffee w/french vanilla creamer once or twice a week. 
20. Current worry right now? Just about everything. 
21. Current hate right now? Sinus congestion and BP, not necessarily in that order. 
22. Favorite place to be? Wherever my friends are congregating. And book stores. And curled up on my couch with a snoozing puppy dog. 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? At a HB dance with awesome people. 
24. Where would you like to go? Many places. Lately I have been thinking a lot about Florence, Italy, and I would like to see more of our national parks - next on my list are Yosemite and Glacier. I would like to see Monkey Mia Beach (with the dolphins!)/Shark Bay in Australia, the Kalahari, Baja when the blue whales are there. Ireland and Scotland just because, Portland, Oregon, to visit my BFF, Beth, Seattle to visit my friend Amy, NYC to visit my friend Jim, Denver to visit my family. 
25. Name three people who will complete this - 3 people as bored and as tragically awake as I am, most likely. 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? That guy who said that thing. 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? n/a, in bed. 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I never have, but I would guess not. I'm a cotton kind of girl, and I've heard they're oddly slippery. 
29. Can you whistle? Passably. And I can U-shape my tongue and flip it over in my mouth in both directions. 
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue! Cobalt blue and emerald green together make me very happy. 
31. Would you be a pirate? Ugh, no. Scurvy, rickets, bad teeth, B.O., guys in flouncy shirts. I really don't get the appeal. And don't get me started on Renaissance Faires... 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I love singing, but I don't sing in the shower because it's the one place where I do display severe A.D.D. If I don't focus on what I'm doing and the sequence of events in there, I completely forget what I've done and where I left off and then have to do it again. You'd think there'd be some muscle memory involved at this point, but nope. 
33. Favorite girl's names? Kate, Amelia
34. Favorite boy's names? Wyatt, Owen
35. What's in your pocket right now? n/a, in bed. 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My dog looked at me funny. It doesn't take much to make me laugh. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Wonder Woman, of course!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I jacked up my knee pretty badly a while back. It was never diagnosed, but from what I've read, it was probably a torn ACL & meniscus. A toofer! 
39. Do you love where you live? I do. I love other places, too, though. I moved around quite a bit when I was in my 20s, and learned pretty quickly that I can be happy in most places, as long as I'm doing well with my internal happy stuff. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? Hah! Amy, without question. 
42. How many dogs do you have? 5. I work in the veterinary field and am a sucker for sad doggy faces and tales. And tails! Hah. God, I hate puns. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? If so, I am sadly unaware. 
45. What is your favorite book? To Kill a Mockingbird. 
46. What is your favorite candy? Sweenor's peanut butter cups. 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Um. 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Blackbird. 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping!
50. Can you sing? Yep! Pretty rusty at this point, but I can carry a tune. Who cares, though, the only requirement for singing should be that you love to sing. That's all that's important.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Never tried it.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? Nope
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Hamburger I guess
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yea 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Love em. Especially with Superquinn sasuages!
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Do they know it's Christmas
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water or orange juice if we have it.
9. Can you do push ups? Yes.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I hope so D:
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? None
12. Favorite hobby? Comic books and drawing
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? nein
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Doubt it
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Laziness
16. Middle name? John
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...eh how do i answer this question...i want some more 7up....i need to draw something
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Nothing
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink...Water, Pepsi, 7up
20. Current worry right now? Getting a job
21. Current hate right now? A certain art website. Members are starting to bug me again
22. Favorite place to be? Home!
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I think I was watching crap on youtube haha
24. Where would you like to go? To meet all my internet friends
25. Name three people who will complete this. idk haha
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? whoever I know haha
27 What color shirt are you wearing? yellowy/creamy
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never have
29. Can you whistle? Nein
30. Favorite color(s)? Purple
31. Would you be a pirate? Narr
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Nope
33. Favorite girl's names? Stacy
34. Favorite boy's names? Scott
35. What's in your pocket right now? my mobile phone
36. Last thing that made you laugh? See end of post
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Ehh don't remember
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Leg run over by a car when i was 6
39. Do you love where you live? Eh it's ok.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 6 (and I don't watch any of em lol)
41. Who is your loudest friend? Mike. As in he won't let ya talk ffff
42. How many dogs do you have? none
43. Does someone have a crush on you? pff I wish 
45. What is your favorite book? If Chins Could Kill
46. What is your favorite candy? Malteasers
47. What is your favorite sports team? None
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? The Music Meister
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Chatting to friends on yahoo
50. Can you sing? Oh hell no lol




BlackBBW2010 said:


> 31. Would you be a pirate? *Yarr! I hate the sea and everything in it*



I laughed out loud.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 2, 2010)

1.Do you like blue cheese? I prefer happy cheese like Castello
2.Have you ever smoked heroin? Smoked? No.
3.Do you own a gun? Not any more. I had to ditch it in a lake.
4.Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? The Filet o’ Fish isn’t bad
5.Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No. I get nervous AFTER…waiting for the test results
6.What do you think of hot dogs? More than they think of me. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? All I Want For Christmas
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Iced tea-unsweetened (which I know is wrong to say because tea is not sweet to begin with)
9. Can you do push ups? More than a few!
10. Are you a great friend to all? I am civil to all, nice to most and great friend to a few 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A “spinning” ring 
12. Favorite hobby? Holly followed by horse and finally William P./Houston
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Just Randy Jackson and his golden cow
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, although I support MADD, SADD and GLAD&#8482; sandwich bags
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? There are things I’d like to improve, but I don’t hate things about myself.
16. Middle name? Danger
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? Photos to take, my next project and After Effects for CS5
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday? Groceries, FW800 Card reader, gasoline
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... iced tea, water and iced tea
20. Current worry right now? What to make for dinner
21. Current hate right now? Certain Dim bulbs
22. Favorite place to be? Istanbul, smoking at a narghile bar in Tophane
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Kicking and Screaming
24. Where would you like to go? I've been told that I should go “…to hell in a handbasket” I hear its nice this time of year and I found the perfect handbasket at TJ Maxx!
25. Name three people who will complete this. Tom Cruise, Renee Zellweger and me
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Tom Cruise's 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Coffee stain brown
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? They’re okay, but I prefer to sleep on satin sheets with 3/4 of the cast of “The Girls Next Door” at the "mansh"
29. Can you whistle? Like a Sailor!
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue
31. Would you be a pirate? I wasted 6 years and 50K on pirate school to become a waiter? Not on your life matey!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Elvis-Presley and Costello
33. Favorite girl's names? Cassandra
34. Favorite boy's names? Whiplash
35. What's in your pocket right now? Brass and Chrissie Hynde
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A kitty cat and the “danger as my middle name” comment above
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Ones w/o kid pee on them
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken body from a motorcycle accident
39. Do you love where you live? The town, yes. The place could be bigger
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1 massive unit..wait, did you say TV’s? In that case, yes...one huge, stiff and throbbing plasma 
41. Who is your loudest friend? Ms. S&W-one false move and she goes off! On you.
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Idk
45. What is your favorite book? Jitterbug Perfume
46. What is your favorite candy? Orange gummi bears
47. What is your favorite sports team? Lakers
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? This song
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Editing photos
50. Can you sing? Like a Sailor!


----------



## mel (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Heck to the no
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? not myself,personally
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- cheeseburger, xtra cheese
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? depends on which ones
6. What do you think of hot dogs? good for baseball games
7. Favorite Christmas Song? hmm White C'mas or Silent Night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? sweet tea
9. Can you do push ups? HA
10. Are you a great friend to all? no
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my necklace (cross)
12. Favorite hobby? photogrpahy
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? lol..ummm no
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? not yet
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? sometimes i do not have a mouth filter
16. Middle name? denise
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... should I have put my middle name down, my head hurts and I need a mincure BAD
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - mocha frappe <sp?>, peanut m&m's, dr pepper
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... sweet tea, water, dr pepper
20. Current worry right now? paying bills off
21. Current hate right now? decisions made at work 
22. Favorite place to be? with my children (when they are happy and not grouchy)
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I think this year i was alseep..LAME
24. Where would you like to go? Australia
25. Name three people who will complete this. Oh gosh, I dunno
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? red
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? sure 
29. Can you whistle? yep
30. Favorite color(s)? green and aqua
31. Would you be a pirate? sure 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? ???
34. Favorite boy's names? ???
35. What's in your pocket right now? nada
36. Last thing that made you laugh? my doggie 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? ones on the bed..and dry??lol
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broken ankle
39. Do you love where you live? no 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?oh gosh... 6
41. Who is your loudest friend? Christina
42. How many dogs do you have? 1 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? LOL..I would not imagine so
45. What is your favorite book? There are no children here
46. What is your favorite candy? peanut m & m's
47. What is your favorite sports team? ROLLLLLLLL TIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? hmmmm..I am not really sure (The Rose, maybe??)
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping or trying to sleep 
50. Can you sing? physically- yes.. in tune- probably not


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? LOVE IT 

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? GOD NO NEVER SMOKED ANYTHING

3. Do you own a gun? NO WAY 

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- IM FEELING THE ANGUS MUSHROOM AND SWISS LATLEY

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? ALL WITH THE EXCEPTION OF MY ONCOLOGIST

6. What do you think of hot dogs? THEY ARE PARTY OF MY BASIC FOOD GROUPS - I LOVE THEM

7. Favorite Christmas Song? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zMhSjDqvRs

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? SWEET TEA 

9. Can you do push ups? NO A ONE

10. Are you a great friend to all? NO

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A RING THAT WAS MY GRANDMOTHERS

12. Favorite hobby? IM HOBBYLESS
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? NO 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? YEAH I THINK SO. THEY DIDNT DO TESTING LIKE THAT WHEN I WAS A KID.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I DOUBT MYSELF.

16. Middle name? ANN

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I REALLY LIKE THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY THAT BOWIE AND CROSBY SING - I REALLY LIKE THE SMOOTHIE I GOT FROM MCDOLANDS WHATS ON TV TONIGHT 

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - I ONLY BOUGHT DINNER YESTERDAY 

20. Current worry right now? THE NJ BASH - 

21. Current hate right now? ISSUES IM HAVING WITH MY MOM 

22. Favorite place to be? THE OCEAN 

23. How did you bring in the New Year? WITH SOME FREINDS 

24. Where would you like to go? EVERYWHERE

25. Name three people who will complete this. DUNNO

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? EVERYONES 

27 What color shirt are you wearing? PINK -

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? NOT REALLY - TOO SLIPPERY 

29. Can you whistle? YES 

30. Favorite color(s)? PURPLE RED GREEN

31. Would you be a pirate? NAH

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? WHATEVER IS IN MY HEAD 

33. Favorite girl's names? OLIVIA BRIDGET AND JULIETTE

34. Favorite boy's names? THOMAS DANIEL AND LUKE

35. What's in your pocket right now? NO POCKETS

36. Last thing that made you laugh? DESCRIBING THE ONLY WAY I WOULD HAVE A CONVERSATION AGAIN WITH SOMEONE. I TOLD HER THE ONLY WAY IT WOULD HAPPEN IS IF HE VIDEO TAPED HIMSELF ON HIS HANDS AND KNEES BEGGING FOR FORGIVNESS. IT MAD US BOTH LAUGH 

37. Best bed sheets as a child? MY HOLLY HOBBIE BED SET 

38. Worst injury you've ever had? WHEN I HAD A SEWING NEEDLE GET LODGED IN MY THIGH WHEN I WAS 12 - I HAD TO HAVE SURGERY TO HAVE IT REMOVED IT HAD REALLY WORKED ITSELF WAY UP MY LEG

39. Do you love where you live? NO

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? JUST 1 

41. Who is your loudest friend? DONNA LOLA BRIDGITTA 

42. How many dogs do you have? 1

43. Does someone have a crush on you? MAYBE - I REALLY HAVE NO IDEA

45. What is your favorite book? LITTLE WOMEN AND CHEAPER BY THE DOZEN

46. What is your favorite candy? PEANUT M&M'S AND ALMOND JOY

47. What is your favorite sports team? STEELERS AND METS

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? SOMETHING BILLY IDOL OR SOMETHING 80'S

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? NEAR OR AROUND THE POINT OF FALLING ASLEEP

50. Can you sing? YES BUT NOT WELL


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 7, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? with chicken wings

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No way...the most dangerous drug i've used was weed and it's only dangerous in the amounts of food i will consume afterwards lol

3. Do you own a gun? yes

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- cheeseburger

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no

6. What do you think of hot dogs? w/chili or coleslaw

7. Favorite Christmas Song? bah humbug..i was in band too many years to ever enjoy christmas music again lol

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? crystal light pink lemonade

9. Can you do push ups? i can do 1 lol

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try but it's hard to catch me in one place

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? watch

12. Favorite hobby? reading

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? absolutely lol

14. Do you have A.D.D.? i think i'm developing it as i get older..or maybe that's dimentia lol

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? i can be flaky

16. Middle name? Kaye

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... trying to figure out what to do with my day, what should i have for breakfast/lunch and i think my prince charming is hanging out with GEF's lol

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - nothing

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... crystal light pink lemonade, water, the occasional coke

20. Current worry right now? finding a career that is suited to me

21. Current hate right now? narrow minded people

22. Favorite place to be? surrounded by friends

23. How did you bring in the New Year? at a party with friends

24. Where would you like to go? a secluded beach somewhere on an island

25. Name three people who will complete this. no idea

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all

27 What color shirt are you wearing? pink stripes

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No

29. Can you whistle? a little

30. Favorite color(s)? pink, blue, black

31. Would you be a pirate? lol no

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none

33. Favorite girl's names? i dunno

34. Favorite boy's names? Zachary

35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now

36. Last thing that made you laugh? a good friend who aaaaaaaalways makes me laugh.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? gah i don't even remember

38. Worst injury you've ever had? when i ripped my ACL

39. Do you love where you live? no i hate it

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3

41. Who is your loudest friend? ME lol

42. How many dogs do you have? 0

43. Does someone have a crush on you? if so, i don't know about it

45. What is your favorite book? Tuesday's with Morrie by Mitch Albom

46. What is your favorite candy? reeses peanut butter cups

47. What is your favorite sports team? Notre Dame and Alabama

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? gah...i'd rather not have one thanks

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping off a headache

50. Can you sing? not to save my life


----------



## Dromond (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *Hell to the no.*

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *Never have, never will.*

3. Do you own a gun? *Nah, guns don't interest me.*

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? *None of them.*

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *Doctor appointments annoy me.*

6. What do you think of hot dogs? *I try not to think too hard about them.*

7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Christmas Eve Sarajevo 12 24*

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *Iced tea.*

9. Can you do push ups? *HAHAHAHAHA... no.*

10. Are you a great friend to all? *I try to be.*

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *My wedding ring.*

12. Favorite hobby? *Computers*

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *I've never been idolized.*

14. Do you have A.D.D.? *No, I'm just absent minded.*

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *Just one?*

16. Middle name? *Michael.*

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... *the song playing in my head, thinking about this post, and wondering why I just ate what I ate.
*

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *I didn't buy anything yesterday.*

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... *Iced Tea, Water, Milk*

20. Current worry right now? *Too many to list.*

21. Current hate right now? *Too many to list.*

22. Favorite place to be? *In bed with my wife.*

23. How did you bring in the New Year? *By sleeping through it.*

24. Where would you like to go? *Earth Orbit.*

25. Name three people who will complete this. *No answer.*

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *No answer.*

27 What color shirt are you wearing? *A black polo shirt with white horizontal stripes. It looks as bad as it sounds.*

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Satin feels creepy.*

29. Can you whistle? *Yep.*

30. Favorite color(s)? *blue, black, and burgundy.*

31. Would you be a pirate? *Arr! Why ye be askin' me such a daft thing, ye landlubber?*

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *I don't sing in the shower.*

33. Favorite girl's names? *No answer.*

34. Favorite boy's names? *No answer.*

35. What's in your pocket right now? *My cell phone.*

36. Last thing that made you laugh? *My pratfall at the grocery store today.*

37. Best bed sheets as a child? *My memory doesn't go that far into the past.*

38. Worst injury you've ever had? *A broken wrist that my sister gave me. Don't ask.*

39. Do you love where you live? *I just got here. Ask me again in a month or so.*

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *3*

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? *Lynn*

42. How many dogs do you have? *One.*

43. Does someone have a crush on you? *Not that I'm aware of.*

45. What is your favorite book? *The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant.*

46. What is your favorite candy? *Dark chocolate M&Ms.*

47. What is your favorite sports team? *I don't have one.*

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *Highway to Hell.*

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *Likely I was on the computer.*

50. Can you sing? *I used to have a beautiful tenor voice. Then Menier's Disease hit, damaging my hearing, and now my singing causes cats to flee.*


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No... 

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No

3. Do you own a gun? No

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Chicken burger

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No... I have a lovely doctor... 

6. What do you think of hot dogs? With cream cheese and tomato sauce... Yumm!!

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Rudolf the red nosed reindeer... 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee....:happy:

9. Can you do push ups? Ahhhh... no!

10. Are you a great friend to all? I hope so... I think I am..

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My gold bangles...

12. Favorite hobby? Socialising....

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? lol.. I hope they think highly of me but not idolize me... 

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Not to flush with the self control sometimes...

16. Middle name? Anne

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... wow that Sheldon is awkward... I'm nice and toasty.... I love Sundays

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - I spent no money yesterday!! 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... coffee, tea, water

20. Current worry right now? Need to fix that carpet stain...

21. Current hate right now? I don't hate...

22. Favorite place to be? With my friends

23. How did you bring in the New Year? With some girlfriends...

24. Where would you like to go? Canada

25. Name three people who will complete this. No answer.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No answer.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Stripes... black and white

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No... lol

29. Can you whistle? Yes

30. Favorite color(s)? black, blue and red

31. Would you be a pirate? No... 

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Queen songs...

33. Favorite girl's names? No answer.

34. Favorite boy's names? No answer.

35. What's in your pocket right now? I have no pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? I'm watching Big bang theory...

37. Best bed sheets as a child? No idea

38. Worst injury you've ever had? A spider bite on my leg that led to a 5 day hospital stay due to infection... boo!!

39. Do you love where you live? Yes.. It's my home!

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Sara

42. How many dogs do you have? Nil

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I'm aware of.

45. What is your favorite book? I don't know.. I love so many.... 

46. What is your favorite candy? Kit Kat

47. What is your favorite sports team? WC Eagles

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? How morbid... I've never thought of it....

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Was at a friends bonfire... talking probably. 

50. Can you sing? Oh hell no!!!


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *NO*
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *No* 
3. Do you own a gun? *No*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- *Chicken burger*
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *no*
6. What do you think of hot dogs? *I will only eat the roll with tomato sauce, don't like the meat bit*
7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Wham - Last Christmas*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *Chocolate Milk*
9. Can you do push ups? *I can get into position but can't lower myself right down or up as yet.. am working on it*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *Would like to think so*
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *Hoop Earrings *
12. Favorite hobby? *Is shopping considered a hobby?*
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *NO*
14. Do you have A.D.D.? *No*
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *Too closed off*
16. Middle name? *Pass*
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...* Have to get up early tomorrow for work....... am not even half way through these questions... I when "so you think you can dance' is coming back*
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *Only bought Chocolate*
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... *Chocolate Milk, Lemonade, Water*
20. Current worry right now? *Money*
21. Current hate right now? *None really.. except not liking that it is Monday tomorrow*
22. Favorite place to be? *Beach*
23. How did you bring in the New Year?* Was in Brisbane with friends*
24. Where would you like to go? *Tasmania*
25. Name three people who will complete this.... *Don't really know anyone personally on here..... LFW is the only one i have really have any contact with, so LFW*
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *Everyones *
27 What color shirt are you wearing? *Green*
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *No *
29. Can you whistle? *no.....*
30. Favorite color(s)? *Green, Yellow, Purple*
31. Would you be a pirate? *Sure*
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *80's pop*
33. Favorite girl's names? *Rhiannon* (coz of the fleetwood mac song)
34. Favorite boy's names? *Xander* (coz am a Buffy fan)
35. What's in your pocket right now? *in PJ's,no packets*
36. Last thing that made you laugh? *My Nephew*
37. Best bed sheets as a child? *Cotton ones* *shrug*
38. Worst injury you've ever had? *only had stitches*
39. Do you love where you live? *Nah* not luv but am comfortable here
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *4*
41. Who is your loudest friend? *Selina*
42. How many dogs do you have? *2*
43. Does someone have a crush on you? *No*
45. What is your favorite book? *PSYCHIC DETECTIVE .. Scott Russell Hill*
46. What is your favorite candy? *Bubbly Chocolate*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *Parra*
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *Anything i won't be able to hear it*
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *Watching a movie*
50. Can you sing? *No .. but i still do*


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 8, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> 7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Wham - Last Christmas*
> 25. Name three people who will complete this.... *Don't really know anyone personally on here..... LFW is the only one i have really have any contact with, so LFW*



OMG, I love that Christmas song! I hated that woman in the video for breaking George's heart lol. I was gonna be Mrs George Michael 
Yeppers, already did it a bit back.


----------



## Britty (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Not at all

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope

3. Do you own a gun? Not yet!

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? I don't eat sandwiches at Mickey D's.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes. I don't enjoy going to any Doctor's office.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? I actually love them.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? I'll be home for Christmas

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water

9. Can you do push ups? Bwahahahahaha!

10. Are you a great friend to all? I am an amazing friend!

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My octopus necklace

12. Favorite hobby? Decorating

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Um, no. Everybody loves me, though.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? I forgot what we were talking about...

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm very impulsive.

16. Middle name? Dyan

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment: My dog looks cute, I have no idea what to wear out tonight, I'm glad I don't have to work today.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - I spent no money yesterday!! 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Water, Powerade, Coffee

20. Current worry right now? Finances, yuck.

21. Current hate right now? I hate not being where I want to be.

22. Favorite place to be? Out with my friends.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? We had a huge house party. The last thing I remember was Mel spraying me with champagne like I had just won a championship ring.

24. Where would you like to go? California!!!!

25. Name three people who will complete this. No answer.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No answer.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Green

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Nope

29. Can you whistle? Yes

30. Favorite color(s)? blue, green and yellow

31. Would you be a pirate? Yarghhh!

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Motown

33. Favorite girl's names? Eva

34. Favorite boy's names? Oliver

35. What's in your pocket right now? I have no pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? A cute boy said something funny. 

37. Best bed sheets as a child? No idea

38. Worst injury you've ever had? 2 herniated discs...FML

39. Do you love where you live? I couldn't ask for a better place.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Kelley

42. How many dogs do you have? 1 little Yorkie, Holly

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I'm aware of.

45. What is your favorite book? The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal by Christopher Moore

46. What is your favorite candy? M&M's

47. What is your favorite sports team? I just fell asleep.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Purple Rain!!!!

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sreeeeeeping.

50. Can you sing? Like a friggin' angel.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yep!

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No

3. Do you own a gun? Yep!

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Sausage, Egg & Cheese Biscuit

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not anymore

6. What do you think of hot dogs? I really enjoy certain ones

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Silent Night Holy Night

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? C*O*F*F*E*E!! 

9. Can you do push ups?  Um....no

10. Are you a great friend to all? I like to think so

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My Grandmother's wedding ring
12. Favorite hobby? SINGING!!

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Kindergarteners! Yea!

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Unfortunately, yes

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Not finishing things I sta..

16. Middle name? Ann

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment: 
1. I hope people don't think I'm too dorky 
2. Do I REALLY have to explain how to make pancakes to my son?? 
3: Man, I hope I don't have to get up from here and make those pancakes myself! (after I've already made a dinner he didn't really like!)

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - 
1. Bananas 
2. Rug Braiding supplies 
3. Bacon

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Coffee, Ice Tea, Water

20. Current worry right now? Money! Aargh!

21. Current hate right now? Our house shifted

22. Favorite place to be? At home or at home with friends

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Tolerated the MTV countdown with my kids. Husband had already gone to bed.

24. Where would you like to go? All over the US

25. Name three people who will complete this. ???

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everyones!

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Green

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? NO

29. Can you whistle? Yep

30. Favorite color(s)? Teal, purple and green

31. Would you be a pirate? Nah

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Indigo Girls

33. Favorite girl's names? Jennifer, Lisa

34. Favorite boy's names? Jim, Steve

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Probably something one of my kids said.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? ??

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Dog bit me right under my eye as a kid

39. Do you love where you live? Yes, except in the middle & end of winter

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Jen, by far!

42. How many dogs do you have? 0 :*(

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I wish 

45. What is your favorite book? Earth's Children Series by Jean Auel

46. What is your favorite candy? ONE favorite?

47. What is your favorite sports team? Favorite what?

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? He Arose

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Snoring, I bet! 

50. Can you sing? Oh Yeah!


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 2, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *Not in the slightest.*

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *Odd question, but no.*

3. Do you own a gun? *No.*

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? *Egg McMuffin.*

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *Not really.*

6. What do you think of hot dogs? *I can take 'em or leave 'em.*

7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Easy listening stations have ruined Christmas songs for me.*

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? *Iced coffee.*

9. Can you do push ups? *Sort of.*

10. Are you a great friend to all? *I like to think I'm a good friend to my friends, but definitely not to 'all.'*

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *A pair of earrings I bought from Tina. I've worn them nearly every day since I got them.*

12. Favorite hobby? *Xbox.*

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *Haha. Doubt it.*

14. Do you have A.D.D.? *A little.*

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I'm a serious procrastinator.*

16. Middle name? *Elizabeth.*

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment:
*1. How many questions do I have left?
2. Is it 5:30 yet?
3. What's for dinner?*

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday -
*1. Breakfast (that's all I bought yesterday).*

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: *Water, Vitamin Water Zero, Crystal Lite.*

20. Current worry right now? *Whether or not my new coat will be delivered before I leave on a trip next week.*

21. Current hate right now? *That it gets dark so early.*

22. Favorite place to be? *Anywhere laughing with friends.*

23. How did you bring in the New Year? *Asleep in bed.*

24. Where would you like to go? *You name it, I probably want to go.*

25. Name three people who will complete this. *No clue.*

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *I'll read them all.*

27 What color shirt are you wearing? *Brown.*

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Not particularly.*

29. Can you whistle? *Indeed.*

30. Favorite color(s)? *Brown.*

31. Would you be a pirate? *Probably not.*

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *Whatever's in my head at the time.*

33. Favorite girl's names? *No idea.*

34. Favorite boy's names? *Again, no idea.*

35. What's in your pocket right now? *Lip gloss.*

36. Last thing that made you laugh? *A text message from a friend.*

37. Best bed sheets as a child? *Dinosaur. I still have one of the pillow cases.*

38. Worst injury you've ever had? *Sprained ankle.*

39. Do you love where you live? *It's home.*

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *Two.*

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? *Not sure.*

42. How many dogs do you have? *One, but he's the best one ever.*

43. Does someone have a crush on you? *I have no idea...*

45. What is your favorite book? *It's hard to choose one, but I'll go with Angela's Ashes since it was so life-changing for me.*

46. What is your favorite candy? *Dark chocolate.*

47. What is your favorite sports team? *Houston Texans.*

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *No idea.*

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *Playing Halo.*

50. Can you sing? *Sure, but not anything fit for outside consumption.*


----------



## GentleSavage (Dec 2, 2010)

Lemme try this out. I've been in need of something to procrastinate with. 


*1. Do you like blue cheese?* Never tried it, but I love cheese, so who knows?
*2. Have you ever smoked heroin?* Nope 
*3. Do you own a gun?* dozens of nerf guns, but no real one
*4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds?* Cheeseburger. I don't really go to McDonlands much tho
*5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments?* Yes
*6. What do you think of hot dogs?* Plain. Maybe with some ketchup, but thats it.
*7. Favorite Christmas Song?* What Child is This?
*8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?* Coffee, or water
*9. Can you do push ups?* Yes
*10. Are you a great friend to all?* I try to be. 
*11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?* Friendship bracelets that one of my friends made. 
*12. Favorite hobby?* Dungeons and Dragons, or religious studies
*13. Do you work with people who idolize you?* No. I wish I did. 
*14. Do you have A.D.D.?* As a psychology student let me just say that ADD is grossly over... OMG CUTE PUPPY
*15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?* Way too many...
*16. Middle name?* Begins with a T.
*17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.*... I should really do my work, not like seriously I should do it, I have a concert tomorrow
*18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday* - Coffee, a tux (well rented it), some books.
*19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.*Water, Coffee, Iced tea
*20. Current worry right now?* Graduating, and what I'm gonna do afterwards
*21. Current hate right now?* The world is falling apart
*22. Favorite place to be?* With some good friends. Doesn't matter where.
*23. How did you bring in the New Year?* Watching movies about people bringing in the new year. 
*24. Where would you like to go?* Israel, and Egypt. 
*25. Name three people who will complete this.* I don't really know many people on here. 
*26. Whose answer do you want to read the most?* See above. 
*27. What color shirt are you wearing?* Salmon
*28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets?* never have, but I probably wouldn't. Too slippery. 
*29. Can you whistle?* With the best of them. 
*30. Favorite color(s)?* Red, blue, and brown. 
*31. Would you be a pirate?* No. Cool to watch, not cool to be. 
*32. What songs do you sing in the shower?* Anything, but usually some cool show tunes. 
*33. Favorite girl's names?* Lily. 
*34. Favorite boy's names?* Matthew, or some obscure biblical name like Simeon. 
*35. What's in your pocket right now?* Floss, hand cream, listerine pocket mist, chapstcik (cherry), keys, pencil, pen, wallet, cell phone, about 37 cents in change, and a crumpled up piece of paper. 
*36. Last thing that made you laugh?* A friend of mine said out loud that she loved a professor. None of you would get why it was funny, but I haven't laughed so hard in awhile. 
*37. Best bed sheets as a child?* teenage mutant ninja turtles yo. 
*38. Worst injury you've ever had?* Snapped my arm in half, not I have a metal plate holding it together. 
*39. Do you love where you live?* I'm content with it. 
*40. How many TVs do you have in your house?* 5. Only 2 really get used tho. 
*41. Who is your loudest friend?* Masha. 
*42. How many dogs do you have?* 0 
*43. Does someone have a crush on you?* probably not.
*45. What is your favorite book?* Ooooooo... I would have to go with the Bible actually. It's chock full of awesome stories. AS a religious historian i'm in love with it. 
*46. What is your favorite candy?* Gum
*47. What is your favorite sports team?* BoSox
*48. What song do you want played at your funeral?* don't want to think about it really...
*49. What were you doing 12 AM last night?* Writing a looooong paper. 
*50. Can you sing?* Yep. Not well, but I can sing.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 2, 2010)

Gonna answer this first - and then go back and read everyone's replies. I love these things 

1. Do you like blue cheese? _Nope._

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? _Err, no._

3. Do you own a gun? _No._

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? _The Southern Style Chicken Sandwich_

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? _Always, just do lol_

6. What do you think of hot dogs? _Goes good with chili!_

7. Favorite Christmas Song? _Baby, It's Cold Outside & Santa Baby_

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? _Water_

9. Can you do push ups? _Every now and then - I'm not a huge orange sherbet fan *heh*_

10. Are you a great friend to all? _I try to be._

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? _I'm not a huge jewelry person._

12. Favorite hobby? _Gaming._

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? _Idolized? No. Respected? Yes._

14. Do you have A.D.D.? _Um, I dun--oh look! A unicorn!_

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? _That I am a worry wart!_

16. Middle name?_ Lee..creative, my mother was. Couldn't even make it the feminine "Leigh"? C'mon!_

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.. _I miss him already, I like Fall Out Boy and I think I'm getting a headache._

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday -_ A sausage & cheese-only breakfast burrito from Sonic, bottle of water, and some 
Trident Layers gum!_

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink - _Water, Diet Dr. Pepper and rarely Dr. Pepper, anymore._

20. Current worry right now? _Hurting someone's feelings._

21. Current hate right now? _Nothing at the moment._

22. Favorite place to be? _At home. But would definitely like to be snuggled up with him!_

23. How did you bring in the New Year? _Social gathering_

24. Where would you like to go? _Wisconsin _

25. Name three people who will complete this. _Err...dunno_

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? _Everyones._

27. What color shirt are you wearing? _Red_

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? _No_

29. Can you whistle? _Yes, but not well._

30. Favorite color(s)? _Blue, Black & White_

31. Would you be a pirate? _Nah._

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? _Whatever is in my head._

33. Favorite girl's names? _Chloe_

34. Favorite boy's names? _Brandon, of course haha_

35. What's in your pocket right now? _my cell phone_

36. Last thing that made you laugh? _Something naughty that I referenced in a phone call earlier._

37. Best bed sheets as a child? _Can't remember anything particular._

38. Worst injury you've ever had? _Luckily have never been seriously injured. But did slip on a dryer sheet once and jammed my right pinky so bad that segment above the knuckle was facing northeast. Was not fun to fix, but luckily I had flexible enough cartilage that it did not break..per dr._

39. Do you love where you live? _No_

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? _3_

41. Who is your loudest friend? _my cousin, Amy._

42. How many dogs do you have? _1_

43. Does someone have a crush on you? _And I quote, "uh, is the pope catholic?"_

45. What is your favorite book? _To Kill A Mockingbird_

46. What is your favorite candy? _The yellow bananas from 'Runts'_

47. What is your favorite sports team? _St. Louis Cardinals baseball!_

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? _I haven't figured it out yet but none of that sappy crap. It's gonna be one of my favorite songs, no matter how 'inappropriate' it may be deemed. Or else._

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night?_ Texting_

50. Can you sing?_ I'm no professional but I think I'm decent._


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Filet O' Fish (w/no tartar sauce)
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? If only I actually WENT to them ....
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Somedays I envy footlongs, lol
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Does "Kidnap the Sandy Claws" from The Nightmare Before Christmas count? 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? "Simply Orange" OJ with lots of pulp
9. Can you do push ups? Yes, maybe twenty or so at a time. 
10. Are you a great friend to all? I'd like to think that I am. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I have a necklace with a celtic knot.
12. Favorite hobby? Programming on old computers from the 1980's. 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Let's hope not! 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Never been "officially" diagnosed as such .... however .... 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My big feet. 
16. Middle name? Francis (yep -- my parents are evil. EVIL !!!!) 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I am happy this morning to be talking to 'her' right now, she makes me laugh, and .... she totally gets me. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - GI Joe: The Movie (purchased online), Long John Silver's hushpuppies, & an Atari 520ST computer. 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... orange juice, gatorade, and diet A&W root beer
20. Current worry right now? Making sure everyone's gonna be happy with their Christmas gifts. 
21. Current hate right now? No hate. 
22. Favorite place to be? In a Duran Duran state of mind. 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Sleeping. Yep, I like to party. 
24. Where would you like to go? I wouldn't mind taking a little trip to Arkansas 
25. Name three people who will complete this. If they haven't already, I'll say YPP, fat9276, & spiritangel. 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? All of the ones who post here on Dims rather frequently. 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? Yes, but not exceedingly well. 
30. Favorite color(s)? Red, black & gold. 
31. Would you be a pirate? Nope
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Hardly ever sing in the shower, actually. 
33. Favorite girl's names? Katie
34. Favorite boy's names? Sam, Ian
35. What's in your pocket right now? Keys & my cellphone
36. Last thing that made you laugh? An episode of MST3K that's on right now. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I had some cool Star Wars sheets back in the day. Well, they were cool to me.  
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke my wrist and a little bit of bone was sticking out of my skin, it was cool & gross at the same time. 
39. Do you love where you live? Not particularly. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? Bill 
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I'm thinking it's a distinct possibility ....  
45. What is your favorite book? "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" by Douglas Adams. 
46. What is your favorite candy? Skittles. 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Kansas City Chiefs
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I plan to live forever, so it's a non-issue. 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Oddly enough, sleeping. 
50. Can you sing? Yes, but everything I sing has a Simon Le Bon vocal style to it. Not sure if that's a good thing -- probably not.


----------



## sammieSC2 (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Depends on what it's for!
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I was raised in Chicago - nothing like a Chicago hot dog!
7. Favorite Christmas Song? O Holy Night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Iced tea, peach or raspberry, although pomegranate is quickly becoming one of my favorites!
9. Can you do push ups? Hah hah hah, not even when I was skinny!
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try my best - I believe in karma!
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? All of them.
12. Favorite hobby? Singing
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I have no idea.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Huh?
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I deal with several forms of depression on a daily basis. It gets old and tiresome.
16. Middle name? Lynn
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. Who stole all the heat in Florida? Why didn't I buy that electric blanket on sale the other day? I really don't want to go outside in the cold and do my laundry but I'm almost out of warm clothes!
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. A big manila envelope, postage, and rotisserie chicken at KFC
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Water, iced tea, white wine
20. Current worry right now? Getting my daughter settled across the country
21. Current hate right now? Mean people.
22. Favorite place to be? A barrier island in Southern Georgia where my family and I would vacation every year for a month, right on the ocean.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? At a party at my favorite BDSM dungeon.
24. Where would you like to go? All over the globe. Seriously. But only in warm weather.
25. Name three people who will complete this. I'm new on here so I don't know anyone yet.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everybody!
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Tie dyed blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Only in the summer.
29. Can you whistle? Not really
30. Favorite color(s)? Purple, blue, black
31. Would you be a pirate? I'd be a pirate's love slave!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Anything fun and danceable.
33. Favorite girl's names? Sara, Zoe, Michaela
34. Favorite boy's names? Jonathan, Daniel
35. What's in your pocket right now? Lint
36. Last thing that made you laugh? An email from a friend.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I can't remember that far back!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Whenever my degenerative disk disease kicks in and my back goes out. You never know how your back affects every move you make until it goes out.
39. Do you love where you live? Not really but I do like it just fine.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Two. But they are hardly ever on.
41. Who is your loudest friend? Tara
42. How many dogs do you have? Always used to have at least 2 but now I am a cat person.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? If they were telling the truth, then yes.
45. What is your favorite book? Don't have one right now. Reading a lot of metaphysical books right now.
46. What is your favorite candy? Turtles
47. What is your favorite sports team? Whichever ones my kids played on.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - U2
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Reading a Lisa Gardner novel.
50. Can you sing? Yes, I love to sing. And do so whenever I can!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? 
No

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No. Just say no.

3. Do you own a gun? No. But I want one.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? You can never go wrong with a cheeseburger.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? A favorite among poor students.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? "Merry Christmas (I Don't Want to Fight Tonight)" with Ramones

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Black coffee

9. Can you do push ups? Sometimes…

10. Are you a great friend to all? Who knows?

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Does my belts count?

12. Favorite hobby? Politics

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? NO!

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My feet.

16. Middle name? I don’t have one!

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment? Whiskey is the best, 30 Rock is fun, I need a girlfriend

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday? Coca Cola Zero, peanuts and The Alamo with John Wayne

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink? Coffee, Coca Cola Zero, Jack Daniels’

20. Current worry right now? Student

21. Current hate right now? Mahmoud Ahmadinejad

22. Favorite place to be? Midøy, with my grandparents and my lovely cousin

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drunk

24. Where would you like to go? Washington D.C.

25. Name three people who will complete this? James Bond, Han Solo, The Bride

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everyone!

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Sometimes 

29. Can you whistle? Yes


30. Favorite color(s)? Blue

31. Would you be a pirate? No.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? "My Ding-a-Ling"

33. Favorite girl's names? Jessica

34. Favorite boy's names? Carl

35. What's in your pocket right now? A lighter

36. Last thing that made you laugh? My brother on the phone

37. Best bed sheets as a child? The one with TMN Turtles on!

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Lost the hearing on my left ear in an accident. I also broke my collar bone on the left side too.

39. Do you love where you live? Love is a strong word. But I like it here.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One.

41. Who is your loudest friend? My brother

42. How many dogs do you have? None.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? No.

45. What is your favorite book? _The Catcher in the Rye_

46. What is your favorite candy? Beer

47. What is your favorite sports team? AAFK (Norwegian soccer team)

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? My Way

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Reading in bed

50. Can you sing? Yes. If it's good, I don’t know. But put on some Sinatra, and I will sing.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Don’t go there
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No
6. What do you think of hot dogs? No
7. Favorite Christmas Song? The Christmas song &#8211; Nat king Cole
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee
9. Can you do push ups? yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? I like to think so
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my Puzzle Ring
12. Favorite hobby? Clay pigeon shooting
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? &#8211; quite possible
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? - nothing
16. Middle name? Thomas
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment….which key to hit next. I’m tired. Should go to bed 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday &#8211; Tin Beans, Sandwich, cards
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Tea, Coffee, whiskey
20. Current worry right now? No worries
21. Current hate right now? Don’t hate anything
22. Favorite place to be? anywhere
23. How did you bring in the New Year? On the Embankment in London
24. Where would you like to go? Egypt
25. Name three people who will complete this. I don’t know 3 people
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No favourites
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Non
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue
31. Would you be a pirate? Yes
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I dont sing
33. Favorite girl's names? Don’t have any
34. Favorite boy's names? Don’t have any
35. What's in your pocket right now? Handkerckief
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A joke
37. Best bed sheets as a child? fleecy
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Garden fork through my foot
39. Do you love where you live? yes
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? Have no idea
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? No
45. What is your favorite book? Treasure Island
46. What is your favorite candy? Non 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Don’t have one
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Don’t mind I’ll not hear it.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching the snow
50. Can you sing? No


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> OMG, I love that Christmas song! I hated that woman in the video for breaking George's heart lol. I was gonna be Mrs George Michael
> Yeppers, already did it a bit back.



lol me too and my dad kept telling me over and over that he was gay so there was no way i would marry him.. I have no idea how you knew but he did.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 4, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lol me too and my dad kept telling me over and over that he was gay so there was no way i would marry him.. I have no idea how you knew but he did.



LOL, all my friends laughed at me and told me he was gay. I was like, "yeah right, you're all just jealous!"


----------



## goatboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Gonna answer this first - and then go back and read everyone's replies. I love these things
> 
> 1. Do you like blue cheese? I love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Only in Dressing/Dipping Form!

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No, WTF Kind of question is this?

3. Do you own a gun? No. I'm Petrified of them, actually.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Double Quarter Pounder. [Yes. I'm a Fatty McFattehFatteh. :blush: ]

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not unless it's for something major, like shots or nonsense like that.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? They're tasty, and I like them, so help me god if someone tells me where they come from. Oh, Also, They are best when they are topped with sourkraut, no-bean chilli, and Dill Pickle Relish. :wubu:

7. Favorite Christmas Song? "Faeries" by Manheim Steamroller [I think?] 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? In an 8 oz Glass, I pour 4 oz of hot strong coffee, fill the bottom with sugar, and pour in another 4 oz with french vanilla coffee creamer. M'mmm. 


9. Can you do push ups? ...Ahahahaha. Are YOU High?

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Rings. Big Gaudy Rings. Probably because I have huge fat fingers so it's hard to find them. 

12. Favorite hobby? Photography :wubu: 

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Gawds, I wish.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, I have OSTD[Ooh shiny thing Disorder] 

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My Brain

16. Middle name? Bree

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. "I Adore Him" "Duuuude.." "..I wonder if I can get some special brownies tomorrow" 

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Cards, Cigarettes, a Muffin

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Soda, Coffee, Some variation of alcohol.

20. Current worry right now? Getting Caught

21. Current hate right now? My Home

22. Favorite place to be? My dreams

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drinking it up, and eating crab.

24. Where would you like to go? Anywhere there's friends that isn't here.

25. Name three people who will complete this. I. Don't. Know.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? An honest answer: Nobody's. Fake Smiley-Answer: "Everyones!" 

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Pink

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I don't like Sheets at all, unless they are silk.

29. Can you whistle? Yup! I've known how since age 4

30. Favorite color(s)? Purple, Blue, Black, Red

31. Would you be a pirate? No, But I'll gladly serve them as an Ale Wench =D

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatevers in my head

33. Favorite girl's names? Isabella, Arianna, Aura

34. Favorite boy's names? Kaiden, Zachari [Zack-Arr-Eye]

35. What's in your pocket right now? A Lighter

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Someone elses unfourtune. 

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Uh, the kind you slept on?

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Tore the tendons on both my ankles when I was pushed down the stairs at school. 

39. Do you love where you live? AHAHAHAHAHA. No, Dear, I _loath_ where I live.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Working? 4 In Total? 7

41. Who is your loudest friend? ..Myself? 

42. How many dogs do you have? Two, a Boston Terrier and an American Springer Spaniel.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Doubtful. 

45. What is your favorite book? "An Invitation to the Butterfly Ball" ..it holds a lot of memories, so even though it's a childrens book, I still get giddy going through it once in a while.

46. What is your favorite candy? Gummy Bears and Reeses Peanut Butter Cups.

47. What is your favorite sports team? Sports make me Gag. But being a wisconsinite, by birth I _have_ to root for the Green Bay Packers.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? .. Hm. I haven't thought about it. I guess it's a tie, between "Our Farewell" by Within Temptation. And that song "Pocketful of Sunshine" by...I don't know who the hell sings it.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Munching and Chatting.

50. Can you sing? Poorly, unless I'm singing to Evanescence.


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Only in dressing with celery

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No

3. Do you own a gun? Yes, quite a few (handguns and shotguns).

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Double Quarter Pounder with cheese and bacon

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not usually.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Depends on the brand

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Christmas Canon by TSO

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water

9. Can you do push ups? Yes

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Anything with diamonds,pink or blue sapphires and yellow gold :wubu:

12. Favorite hobby? Watching TV 

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Hard to say...

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Not so much as a trait but a condition - my psoriasis

16. Middle name? E.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. This roast is tough, I should get some more ice water, my feet are cold.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Lunch for 3 coworkers

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Water, diet pop and skim milk.

20. Current worry right now? if my husband will find a job (he was laid off)

21. Current hate right now? the pissy ass rat of a dog my upstairs neighbor has

22. Favorite place to be? anywhere laughing with friends/family

23. How did you bring in the New Year? was in bed by 10pm.

24. Where would you like to go? away.. far far away.

25. Name three people who will complete this. *shrugs*.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? i'll check them all.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? white

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no, too slippery

29. Can you whistle? Yep

30. Favorite color(s)? Pink, blue and black

31. Would you be a pirate? probably not

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatevers on the radio

33. Favorite girl's names? Morrigan

34. Favorite boy's names? Sebastian

35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? one of my parrots. 

37. Best bed sheets as a child? clean ones?

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Overturned ankle and twisted knee

39. Do you love where you live? LOVE it? No. Content? Yes.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3

41. Who is your loudest friend? hmmmmmm.... 

42. How many dogs do you have? one, Odin (my Rottie) :bow:

43. Does someone have a crush on you? No clue..

45. What is your favorite book? The Phantom Tollbooth

46. What is your favorite candy? small Reeses Peanut Butter Cups.

47. What is your favorite sports team? None.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I Will Remember you by Sarah M.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? tossing and turning in bed...

50. Can you sing? Sure can! :blush:


----------



## blueeyedevie (Dec 4, 2010)

Learn 50 things
about your friends, and let them learn 50 things about you! (Gee this is exciting already ) 

1. Do you like blue cheese? Not sure if I have ever had it. 
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no
3. Do you own a gun? no
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Actually it the sandwhich they dont make anymore THE Arch.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? According what type of doctor.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I use to love them but since I dont eat pork anymore I dont care for beef hot dogs. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Hark the Herald Angels Sing
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Orange Juice
9. Can you do push ups? HehelSorta.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Earrings.
12. Favorite hobby? I havent really had a hobby in a while, it use to be painting.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? People tell me that. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I hate how I over think everything.
16. Middle name? Evelyn
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I feel bad, I want to sleep, oh God I have to get back out tonight. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday  fries, coke, double quarter pounder.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet root beer, Sweet ice tea.
20. Current worry right now? Getting into the new apartment in time (with everything done we need to do).
21. Current hate right now? My puppy she just made a huge mess with toilet paper. 
22. Favorite place to be? On the beach with the sun beating down on me. 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I honestly dont remember 
24. Where would you like to go? Europe
25. Name three people who will complete this. Who knows
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everybodys I like seeing how people think.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never have sleep on satin sheets. 
29. Can you whistle? yup
30. Favorite color(s)? PINK, Green
31. Would you be a pirate? Um I think I am to nice to be a pirate but I do love the water.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Well song is a strong word when it comes to me singing. I do sing parts of songs
33. Favorite girl's names? Emma
34. Favorite boy's names? Dean
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Harris
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I never really had my own bed, till I got hand me downs and it was logos to NFL teams. LOL the most girl girl on the planet had boy sheets. 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broke nose, back thrown out, concussion ( in that order).
39. Do you love where you live? YES 100 %
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?1
41. Who is your loudest friend? Meg
42. How many dogs do you have? 1
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Um I dont think so.
45. What is your favorite book? Little Women
46. What is your favorite candy? Chocolate, peanut M&M at the moment.
47. What is your favorite sports team? SAINTS #1 baby!!!
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? When we All Get to Heaven.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Putting painting tape on the walls of the new apartment.
50. Can you sing? I can but people go deaf when I do


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm so narcissistic to assume that anyone will read this, but here we go.

1. Do you like blue cheese? Indeed, on wings and veggies.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No.

3. Do you own a gun? No, and I don't really have any interest in them.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? A Sandwich? Please. Gimme nuggets (and honey).

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? After my adventures with gyno appointments, a regular appointment is nothin'.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Wrigley's are the best. 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Happy Christmas (War is Over!)--Lennon.

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Bring on the coffee.

9. Can you do push ups? lol.

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be the friend that I'd like to have.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I actually never take off my Pop-Pop's old wedding band. Yay for fat fingers. 

12. Favorite hobby? When I have the money, I like to buy neat stuff on etsy or get books to add to my collection.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Not idolize, but I think they at least liked me. 

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nah.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm really, really indecisive. 

16. Middle name? Same as my aunt's.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.
-This snow is so festive.
-I can't wait for my sister to be here.
-Mom's making goulash for dinner!

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday.
I almost bought Christmas gifts online, but I'm still looking.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.
-Coffee
-Water
-Diet Coke

20. Current worry right now? Oh, only what to do with my life.

21. Current hate right now? Nothing, really.

22. Favorite place to be? Hanging out with my friends and sister.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Last year I spent it with my ex at his parent's house. It was really nice.

24. Where would you like to go? I'm thinking graduate school, but we'll see.

25. Name three people who will complete this: Make me.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? The person I copied and pasted this from, duh.

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Grey.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Personally, I really like when sheets are cotton and well worn. They're so cuddly that way.

29. Can you whistle? Yes.

30. Favorite colour(s)? My favorites are shades of green, blue, and brown.

31. Would you be a pirate? Eh, that seems like a lot of work/stealing.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Just Like Jesse James by Cher is a frequent choice.

33. Favorite girl's names? Alice, Hazel, Isabelle

34. Favorite boy's names? Dominic, James, Allen

35. What's in your pocket right now? A lighter.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? A friend I'm talking to.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Strawberry Shortcake, foo'.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Probably the time(s) I fell off my bike while learning to ride.

39. Do you love where you live? I actually do enjoy it.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 4

41. Who is your loudest friend? Most of my friends are actually pretty chill. 

42. How many dogs do you have? I'm not big on pets, but my family has a dog.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it.

45. What is your favorite book? Hmmm, probably something by Sedaris.

46. What is your favorite candy? Can I just answer "most"?

47. What is your favorite sports team? The Cubs

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Don't Fear the Reaper by BOC. Eh, I don't really want to think about it.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Maybe sleeping, probably reading.

50. Can you sing? Not well.


----------



## Sinix (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, let´s try this from a Spanish point of view... 


1. Do you like blue cheese? Not my favourite one, but I do.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nopes.

3. Do you own a gun? Nopes.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Big Mac. Absoluteyl..

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Before, during... even after!.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? So funny to talk about. 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Feliz Falsedad - Soziedad Alkoholika (a bit weird song for Christmas...).

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Cold water.


9. Can you do push ups? Yepes.

10. Are you a great friend to all? Hope so...

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? All kinds, if simple and metallic - looking...

12. Favorite hobby? Driving...

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? As as a I do idolize some of them... 

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Do not know what is A.D.D...

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Bit shy sometimes... 

16. Middle name? Luis

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.
-I´m a bit sleepy - quite sleepy - I better go to sleep soon  

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday.
Just had supper out..

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.
Water, beer, coke.

20. Current worry right now? I´m going to spend most of 2011 away home...

21. Current hate right now? Loneliness.

22. Favorite place to be? Quite in Moraira, Alicante.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Some friends of mine at home.

24. Where would you like to go? Iceland

25. Name three people who will complete this: No idea...

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? 

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Orange.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Cotton feels warmer....

29. Can you whistle? Yes, but can´t do it loud.

30. Favorite colour(s)? Blac, white, red, orange...

31. Would you be a pirate? I´m already long - haired...

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Fortunately, I don´t sing often...

33. Favorite girl's names? Sonia, Eva, Andrea.

34. Favorite boy's names? Andrés

35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothin´!.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? I was meeting some friends of mine today..

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Blue and white, stripped.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken ankle.

39. Do you love where you live? Absolutely.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1!

41. Who is your loudest friend? Spanish people tend to be way too loud.... 

42. How many dogs do you have? Used to have one Alaskan Malamute, died two months ago.

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Haven´t heard about recently...

45. What is your favorite book? "No me cogeréis vivo", Arturo Pérez Reverte.

46. What is your favorite candy? Ice cream is not a candy, uh?

47. What is your favorite sports team? Valencia C. F.

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Sinergy, Razorbalde Salvation

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping...

50. Can you sing? No way. Absolutely.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MasonBlue (Jun 17, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *Hate it*

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *Never*
3. Do you own a gun? *yep a .22 for hunting rabbits*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? *Hate McDonalds*

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *nope*

6. What do you think of hot dogs? *yeuch*

7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Pipes of Peace*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?*Milk*

9. Can you do push ups? *20*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *I am a cool friend*

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *Dont wear Jewllery*

12. Favorite hobby? *Doing Charity Work or cooking*

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *Nope*

14. Do you have A.D.D.? *What was the questi ... oh look a Squirrel!!*

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I feel I dont achieve my full potential*

16. Middle name? *William*

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... *I am thirsty, need to get home tomorrow, that girl I met yesterday has lovely puppies*.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *Tshirt, book and Run*

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... *Milk water Tea*
20. Current worry right now? Getting employed.

21. Current hate right now? *Celebritys*

22. Favorite place to be? *In my chair in front of the PC*
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *At a wedding in Kerry*
24. Where would you like to go? *Italy*

25. Name three people who will complete this. *Dont know anyone really*

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *Um...*

27 What color shirt are you wearing? *Grey Batman one*

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Depends who I am sharing them with*
29. Can you whistle? *nope.*

30. Favorite color(s)? *Blue*.

31. Would you be a pirate? *Aghrr that be true!!*

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *Nope*

33. Favorite girl's names? *Phillipa, Gwen and Gemma *

34. Favorite boy's names? *David Alexander .*

35. What's in your pocket right now? *Pocket knife, change and keys*

36. Last thing that made you laugh? *Father Ted*

37. Best bed sheets as a child? *we just had ordinary cotton sheets*

38. Worst injury you've ever had? *Broken leg*
39. Do you love where you live?*Citizen of the world*

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *None*

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? By decibel or clothing or firmness of opinion?

42. How many dogs do you have? *a Jack russel terrier*

43. Does someone have a crush on you? *Yes but I avoid them like the plague*

45. What is your favorite book? *Count Of Monte Cristo*

46. What is your favorite candy? *refreshers*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *Munster Rugby Team*

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *"Always look on the bright side of life" Monty Python*

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *It was my birthday and I was out at a music and dance session*

50. Can you sing? *Couldnt hold a note to save myself*


----------



## MasonBlue (Jun 17, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? *Hate it*

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? *Never*
3. Do you own a gun? *yep a .22 for hunting rabbits*
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? *Hate McDonalds*

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? *nope*

6. What do you think of hot dogs? *yeuch*

7. Favorite Christmas Song? *Pipes of Peace*
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?*Milk*

9. Can you do push ups? *20*
10. Are you a great friend to all? *I am a cool friend*

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? *Dont wear Jewllery*

12. Favorite hobby? *Doing Charity Work or cooking*

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? *Nope*

14. Do you have A.D.D.? *What was the questi ... oh look a Squirrel!!*

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? *I feel I dont achieve my full potential*

16. Middle name? *William*

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... *I am thirsty, need to get home tomorrow, that girl I met yesterday has lovely puppies*.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - *Tshirt, book and Run*

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... *Milk water Tea*
20. Current worry right now? Getting employed.

21. Current hate right now? *Celebritys*

22. Favorite place to be? *In my chair in front of the PC*
23. How did you bring in the New Year? *At a wedding in Kerry*
24. Where would you like to go? *Italy*

25. Name three people who will complete this. *Dont know anyone really*

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? *Um...*

27 What color shirt are you wearing? *Grey Batman one*

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? *Depends who I am sharing them with*
29. Can you whistle? *nope.*

30. Favorite color(s)? *Blue*.

31. Would you be a pirate? *Aghrr that be true!!*

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? *Nope*

33. Favorite girl's names? *Phillipa, Gwen and Gemma *

34. Favorite boy's names? *David Alexander .*

35. What's in your pocket right now? *Pocket knife, change and keys*

36. Last thing that made you laugh? *Father Ted*

37. Best bed sheets as a child? *we just had ordinary cotton sheets*

38. Worst injury you've ever had? *Broken leg*
39. Do you love where you live?*Citizen of the world*

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? *None*

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? By decibel or clothing or firmness of opinion?

42. How many dogs do you have? *a Jack russel terrier*

43. Does someone have a crush on you? *Yes but I avoid them like the plague*

45. What is your favorite book? *Count Of Monte Cristo*

46. What is your favorite candy? *refreshers*
47. What is your favorite sports team? *Munster Rugby Team*

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? *"Always look on the bright side of life" Monty Python*

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? *It was my birthday and I was out at a music and dance session*

50. Can you sing? *Couldnt hold a note to save myself*


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 17, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes...there are so many types. You may as well ask me if i like music or if i like dogs. But i guess most people in this community say a resounding NO, so wtf

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 

3. Do you own a gun? No 

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds Um.... i guess the egg mcmuffin is a sandwich, and a brilliant invention. After breakfast, though, the place should be CLOSED. Or they should consider all-day breakfast.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no

6. What do you think of hot dogs? love them, like to load them down, although even naked they're okay.


7. Favorite Christmas Song? Hark the Harold Angles sing.


8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? a protein shake, or water. Coffee can wait until much later.


9. Can you do push ups? yes


10. Are you a great friend to all? ha depends who you ask. I give money to poor people on the street, feed the raccoons outside my home.


11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? currently a blank space.... there was a bracelet i wore back in the 80s that was purchased by ex wife around time of marriage.... prefer to look at jewelry on others


12. Favorite hobby? music (playing piano )


13. Do you work with people who idolize you? man that's a funny question.... i work with people who respect me --and i respect them--whereas anyone who idolizes me gets shown the way to the psychiatric hospital (right next door).


14. Do you have A.D.D.? no, just computer addicted, which sometimes amounts to the same thing


15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? too hard on myself i hate that i hate myself.... god how i hate that.... (smack! .,....gimme a minute, i just knocked myself out).



16. Middle name? James


17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... 
-wonder what the person was like who wrote this.
-interesting finding my way back to the here and now, with this question
-my keyboard is kind of old


18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday 
a cookie (peanut butter)
a bagel with smoked salmon, capers, cream cheese
chai latte with soy


19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... coffee water carrot juice



20. Current worry right now? my daughter... she's depressed, far from home


21. Current hate right now? mob behaviour (see online vancouver videos), incensed at how good samaritans were attacked and injured



22. Favorite place to be? church


23. How did you bring in the New Year? watching a movie at home


24. Where would you like to go? NYC.. metropolitan opera


25. Name three people who will complete this. no idea



26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? ha.... sadly i figured i would complete this get back to work.... maybe just read anyone who answers



27 What color shirt are you wearing? grey

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? ha... SLEEPING? what's that. would like sleeping anywhere


29. Can you whistle? yes
30. Favorite color(s)? red....also blue and green and .
..... picturing a bird of paradise


31. Would you be a pirate? not unless forced at gunpoint (which is how some were recruited)... i'd probably get killed trying to KILL the f-in pirates. Sure this question was framed thinking of mega-millionaire johhn depp. Real pirates? try somalia and elsewhere... just another kind of terrorist.



32. What songs do you sing in the shower? opera arias, sometimes jazz

33. Favorite girl's names? sigh...they're all awesome, from Anna to Zoe.... 


34. Favorite boy's names? don't really have an opinion, never had a boychild (just girls), so never really thought about it.

35. What's in your pocket right now? keys, lip-balm, wallet, paper-towel (blowing my nose)


36. Last thing that made you laugh? had a chuckle in a bookstore, picking up a book that was --hurray--prepaid. Oh joy. (picking up for my daughter, feared i was gonna have to pay...).

37. Best bed sheets as a child? i don't really remember clearly, just that my bed was always comfortable, as i recall

38. Worst injury you've ever had? the abuse i took in high-school maimed me. Everything else one can shrug off.


39. Do you love where you live? yes


40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3

41. Who is your loudest friend? Jamie

42. How many dogs do you have? zero


43. Does someone have a crush on you? ha i wish


45. What is your favorite book? today i'd say _How Tom Beat Captain Najork and His Hired Sportsmen _by Russell Hoban (ask me tomorrow and i will give a different answer, eg A NEAR THING FOR CAPTAIN NAJORK also by Russell Hoban).


46. What is your favorite candy? i really don't like candy. Werthers? maybe... 


47. What is your favorite sports team? Toronto Blue Jays 


48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I mostly want people to feel good, not feel depressed... EG 
-I can see clearly now (prefer the Johnny Nash version, not the later ones)
-Jerusalem (it's a hymn...the first line is "and did those feet")
-All you need is love.... or maybe Across the Universe (Beatles)


49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping

50. Can you sing? ha depends who you ask. i think so but it's always subjective.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 18, 2011)

I enjoy revived threads

1. Do you like blue cheese? Certainly.

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No.

3. Do you own a gun? No.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? No such creature.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes. I fear needles.

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Think? They should be 100% beef, kosher, browned, and served with mustard and perhaps chili. Bun optional.

7. Favorite Christmas Song? White Christmas.

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee.

9. Can you do push ups? No.

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Almost never wear jewelry. 

12. Favorite hobby? Soaking up fresh air, whether I'm on the porch reading, gardening, or hanging out with friends.

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I work with people who enjoy me.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Hate is a strong word I can be obstinate. 

16. Middle name? Lynn

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.

Who on earth is at my door at this time of night? 

Should I go to bed and read or have a bubble bath?

I'm so glad it's the weekend finally.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday.

Martinis, beers, and raspberry vodka shots. I took a couple of friends out for the night.

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.

Coffee, Diet Dr. Pepper, Martinis

20. Current worry right now? None really. Life is pretty good.

21. Current hate right now? In my life, lack of intimacy. In general, shallowness.

22. Favorite place to be? A quiet beach early in the morning or at night.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? I honestly don't remember.

24. Where would you like to go? Italy

25. Name three people who will complete this: Who knows?

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? ???

27 What color shirt are you wearing? Gray.

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No, they don't stay on the bed!

29. Can you whistle? Yes.

30. Favorite colour(s)? Greens

31. Would you be a pirate? Maybe a pirate wench

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't.

33. Favorite girl's names? 

34. Favorite boy's names? 

35. What's in your pocket right now? I don't have a pocket.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Listening in on some silly young boys in a bar last night.

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Too long ago to remember.

38. Worst injury you've ever had? None really.

39. Do you love where you live? Like my place, like my job, my town not so much.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? I am 

42. How many dogs do you have? 0

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I know.

45. What is your favorite book? I read so much that it's hard to have a favorite. I liked Ava's Man by Rick Bragg enough that I'm about to read it again.

46. What is your favorite candy? caramels

47. What is your favorite sports team? Who cares

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? No funeral. Party, play some blues, tell some stories, and send me on my way.

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Driving

50. Can you sing? Does it have to be recognized as singing?


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 18, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? _Good lord, YES!_
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? _No. Can't say I'd want to._
3. Do you own a gun? _Never had a reason to._
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? _A McChicken or a Quarter Pounder with Cheese._
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? _Nah. Same thing as always, she nags me for two seconds about my blood sugars, and remembers how stressful my life is and stops._
6. What do you think of hot dogs? _Put some mustard, onions, and relish on it (sweet or dill). Or the alternate, barbecue sauce with cheddar cheese sprinkled on top._
7. Favorite Christmas Song? _Carol of Bells_
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? _Coffee or diet soda with caffeine_
9. Can you do push ups? _I can, just not many._
10. Are you a great friend to all? _I try to be, to my detriment sometimes._
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? _I have two. My fleur de lis ring and my fleur de lis necklace. I've only ever purposely taken it off for a CT scan._
12. Favorite hobby? _Music, video, and web site creation._
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? _Lost my job today...but...some did._
14. Do you have A.D.D.? _Maybe. I do have lack of focus._
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? _My inability to settle on anything career-wise._
16. Middle name? _Jean_
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. _I miss him, ooh hungry, what's the next step._
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday: _I can only name one. A soda at Speedway._
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. _Diet Dr. Pepper cherry, grape Kool-Aid like stuff, Diet Mountain Dew._
20. Current worry right now? _I need to find a job and quickly._
21. Current hate right now? _My former employer._
22. Favorite place to be? _The beach. Or a certain someone's bed._
23. How did you bring in the New Year? _I worked, so I was probably asleep._
24. Where would you like to go? _Japan._
25. Name three people who will complete this? _Whoever reads this._
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? _No one in particular._
27 What color shirt are you wearing? _I'm wearing one?_
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? _I haven't ever done so, but I probably would like it._
29. Can you whistle? _Since I was about five._
30. Favorite color(s)? _Blue. Black. Some shades of pink._
31. Would you be a pirate? _No, I'm a ninja._
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? _I rarely sing in the shower anymore._
33. Favorite girl's names? _Kaylee_
34. Favorite boy's names? _Royce_
35. What's in your pocket right now? _Not wearing anything with pockets. Normally, my debit card and lip balm and my phone._
36. Last thing that made you laugh? _Me_
37. Best bed sheets as a child? _I had these white with funky blue and orange flowers when I was little...those were kinda cool._
38. Worst injury you've ever had? _Dislocating my knee_
39. Do you love where you live? _Not particularly_
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? _2_
41. Who is your loudest friend? _Jay_
42. How many dogs do you have? _none_
43. Does someone have a crush on you? _Perhaps several, but most of them won't tell me about it._
45. What is your favorite book? _The Stand_
46. What is your favorite candy? _Red Vines or Twizzlers_
47. What is your favorite sports team? _Geaux Tigers!_
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? _Drink and Fight_
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? _Sleeping for work_
50. Can you sing? _Yes_


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm totally in! Haha

*1. Do you like blue cheese?* Nope

*2. Have you ever smoked heroin*? Never

*3. Do you own a gun?* Nope

*4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds-* I like their yogurt parfaits?

*5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments?* Absolutely. 

*6. What do you think of hot dogs?* Chilli, cheese, a little onion, and a little mustard and boom, it's delish

*7. Favorite Christmas Song?* Grandma Got Runover By a Reindeer

*8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? * Water

*9. Can you do push ups?* HAHA You're funny. 
*
10. Are you a great friend to all? * To all who are my friends. If you're not my friend, then I'm probably not that great. 

*11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry?* A pearl with a diamond setting on a little silver chain that my dad bought me for Christmas when we were in Maui

*12. Favorite hobby?* playing trombone and riding horses

*13. Do you work with people who idolize you?* Kind of? I teach piano lessons, so I'd like to think that my 8-year-old students like me

*14. Do you have A.D.D.?* Wanna go ride bikes? No, I don't actually

*15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself?* I'm just too perfect  Hah, naw... I don't know, I'm not very patient

*16. Middle name?* Jean

*17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment...* My lips hurt, I want a soda, I miss my pony 

*18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday* I really don't think I bought anything. 

*19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink....* Water, Diet Coke, Milk

*20. Current worry right now?* Losing my mind

*21. Current hate right now?* Humidity and "friends" who don't seem to be able to make time to see me

*22. Favorite place to be?* Aboard my horse galloping through the open fields

*23. How did you bring in the New Year?* Quickly

*24. Where would you like to go?* Denver, CO

*25. Name three people who will complete this.* No clue

*26. Whose answer do you want to read the most?* Everyones!

*27 What color shirt are you wearing?* Red (GO BIG RED)

*28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets?* no

*29. Can you whistle?* I'd whistle at you now if you could hear me

*30. Favorite color(s)?* Red, pink and teal

*31. Would you be a pirate? * ARGGGHH

*32. What songs do you sing in the shower?* Edge of Glory or You and I by Lady GaGa

*33. Favorite girl's names?* Katherine and Linnea

*34. Favorite boy's names?* Trevor and Oliver

*35. What's in your pocket right now?* lint?

*36. Last thing that made you laugh?* My friend sending a text with profuse swearing

*37. Best bed sheets as a child?* I had some that were flannel tropical flowers as a pattern. I used to imagine that I lived in a tropical tree house

*38. Worst injury you've ever had?* I fell off my back concrete steps and broke four of my front teeth

*39. Do you love where you live?* 80% of the time

*40. How many TVs do you have in your house?* An embarrassing number

*41. Who is your loudest friend?* Nick or Emma

*42. How many dogs do you have?* 2

*43. Does someone have a crush on you?* I'd hope that Dism4l/Derek has a crush on me, as he IS my boyfriend :wubu:

*45. What is your favorite book?* A Great and Terrible Beauty

*46. What is your favorite candy?* Reeses Cups :eat2:

*47. What is your favorite sports team? * KC Royals, Central High School Eagles, Chicago Cubs

*48. What song do you want played at your funeral?* Sang Till Lotta by Christian Lindberg or Let It Be by the Beetles 

*49. What were you doing 12 AM last night?* waiting for Derek to text me back... mostly asleep though! Haha

*50. Can you sing?* If it's in the right range, yeah. I'm a contra-alto... so the range of Lady GaGa
__________________


----------



## Kamily (Jun 19, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Hell no

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope

3. Do you own a gun? Nope

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? I dont care for their sandwiches...I'd rather have chicken nuggets with sweet and sour sauce. I also dip my fries in it too.

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes

6. What do you think of hot dogs? I dont like them

7. Favorite Christmas Song? Porky Pig's Blue Christmas 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee with hazelnut creamer

9. Can you do push ups? Hell no

10. Are you a great friend to all? I hope so

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? my gold hoop earrings

12. Favorite hobby? talking

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? LOL I guess so

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Jealousy

16. Middle name? Michelle

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Im wide awake, bored and miss talking to man

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. Absolutely nothing. 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, sweet ice tea and beer

20. Current worry right now? being broke

21. Current hate right now? the soon to be ex

22. Favorite place to be? home with my kids

23. How did you bring in the New Year? had a party for my kids and my niece complete with lots of snacks and sparkling grape juice for our toast. 

24. Where would you like to go? Georgia to see my man :batting:

25. Name three people who will complete this. ???

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all

27 What color shirt are you wearing? green

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Nope

29. Can you whistle? Yep

30. Favorite color(s)? Pink and purple

31. Would you be a pirate? Nope. not into pirates

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? popular and stuff from the 80s

33. Favorite girl's names? Kayla and Emily of course. 

34. Favorite boy's names? idk 

35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? Sarah last night at the bar

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Lord I dont remember :huh:

38. Worst injury you've ever had? It was probably when I was pregnant with my oldest daughter Kayla. I had pre-eclampsia and HELLP and required an emergency c section at 30 weeks. Then I got a a bad staph infection and a blood clot in my stomach. I was in the hospital for a month including a 4 day stay in the maternity ICU after delivery. 

39. Do you love where you live? Yes I love it!

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? LMAO SarahLaughsAlot without a doubt!!!

42. How many dogs do you have? I have one mini pin named Lil Bit but she now lives with my soon to be ex. 


43. Does someone have a crush on you? Yep he sure does. :wubu:


45. What is your favorite book? Dont really have a fave. I like reading true crime stories

46. What is your favorite candy? Reeses Pieces

47. What is your favorite sports team? Im not a sports kinda gal

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Shes a brick house

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? I was at the bar with Sarah

50. Can you sing? Hell no but that doesnt stop me.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 19, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? - Oh, Yes!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? - No, but I've read about them in books. Oh, I think you left off an 'e' there because the other one is a silly question.
3. Do you own a gun? - Had one on loan.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? - They are all pretty much horrible now, but that doesn't stop me from the convenience, sometimes. If so, McChicken, Big Mac, and first but last most the now absent McDLT.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? - Nope, as long as I've got clean underwear. 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? - I like them, but I wouldn't consider raising a family with them. Scrambled are the bestest.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? - Little Drummer Boy
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? - Sweet Tea or maybe a Red Bull
9. Can you do push ups? - Sure, if she's on top of me, I can push her up and away, but why would I want to? I haven't tried those exercise ones in forever. Wait, lifting up when I'm on top, do girl pushups count?
10. Are you a great friend to all? - Yes, to my detriment way too often. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? - I only have one because I really don't count watches. It's a South Dakota Black Hills gold wolf ring.
12. Favorite hobby? - RPGs, the tabletop real person interactive ones. I watch a lot of TV and movies also. 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? - I've gotten some pretty awesome recommendations on LinkedIn over the years if that counts.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? - Yep, not bad, Adderall ftw
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? - Whichever one it is that is an anathema to having a healthy relationship.
16. Middle name? - Lee
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. - I wonder if she and I would bloom if she were here in person. Wishing to hell that I could figure out a way that it wouldn't be totally insane in finding out. Frickin' tired!
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday: - Captain Morgan Private Stock, Ed Hardy Torch Lighter, Sweet Tea
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. - Sweet tea, Diet Mountain Dew, umm Red Bull or coffee
20. Current worry right now? - Which job direction I'm going to pursue, current or change.
21. Current hate right now? - I don't hate. I do dislike mentally abusive a*cough*holes...
22. Favorite place to be? - So far, Earth.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? - Got caught trying to duck out of a party and wound up helping fire off fireworks.
24. Where would you like to go? - Rome.
25. Name three people who will complete this? - I will name them Bob, Jenny, and Quanzark.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? - Done.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? - Um, I'm home which is quite clothing optional, well, when I'm by myself.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? - No, they are very nice to begin with but longer periods of time make them not fun. High thread count cotton is great.
29. Can you whistle? - Are you flirting with me? Yes.
30. Favorite color(s)? - Purple, Royal Blue.
31. Would you be a pirate? - Sure.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? - Silent showers as the house is silent at that time. I sing along with music.
33. Favorite girl's names? - Um, Arianna
34. Favorite boy's names? - Jake
35. What's in your pocket right now? - See 27, but when I do: keys, cash, lighter, cigarettes, little magic foldy wallet.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? - Joke at gaming last night.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? - I had bedsheets as a kid? Sorry, don't remember.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? - Being stabbed through the hand.
39. Do you love where you live? - House, it's pretty nice I guess. Metro area, the best! It's where the greatest friends in the world are.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? - 2, one is watched, the other works, isn't plugged in, and isn't mine.
41. Who is your loudest friend? - Kyle
42. How many dogs do you have? - None
43. Does someone have a crush on you? - None that I know of, and I've checked. 
45. What is your favorite book? - Just one, wow. Talk about being put on the spot. Let's go with Job: A Comedy of Justice
46. What is your favorite candy? - Surprisingly for a BHM, I guess, I don't eat a lot of candy. M&Ms are good, or ones that are there are good. Chocolatey ones.
47. What is your favorite sports team? - Don't really follow sports, but if pinned, I'd go with the Atlanta Braves.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? - I don't now and am pretty sure I won't then want to have a funeral. The Hokey Pokey sounds fun.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? - Moving astrally out of my body to a boat moored on Puget Sound. In other words, finishing up the first session of our next Shadowrun campaign.
50. Can you sing? - Like a Banshee


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 19, 2011)

ObiWantsU said:


> 6. What do you think of hot dogs? - I like them, but I wouldn't consider raising a family with them. Scrambled are the bestest.



So repping you for Scrambled Dogs I grew up thinking there wasn't any other kind. I'm driving south next weekend to visit my folks and always try to stop in at Dinglewood for a fix.

And for anyone reading this and wondering what in the heck is being discussed:

Lieutenant's Scrambled Dogs (Columbus, GA)


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Quarter Pounder w/cheese
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Like them.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Santa Baby
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee
9. Can you do push ups? I have no idea...
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Earrings
12. Favorite hobby? People watching
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Ha
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Too sensitive
16. Middle name? Mary
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 1. Its late. 2. I'm tired. 3. Am I going to be able to sleep tonight?
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. 1. Cup Noodles, 2. new toothbrush, 3. pretty panties
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. 1. Coffee, 2. Ginger Ale, 3. Wine
20. Current worry right now? When will my prince finally get here
21. Current hate right now? No air conditioning in my car
22. Favorite place to be? Home
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drinking wine and watching tv
24. Where would you like to go? Disney World
25. Name three people who will complete this. Pegs, Adamantoise, Timberwolf?
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Not wearing a shirt
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Yes
29. Can you whistle? no.....
30. Favorite color(s)? Pink, blue and green
31. Would you be a pirate? Sure!
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? none...like almost all of them
34. Favorite boy's names? Same as above
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets right now
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My answer to 31
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Flannel
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Fractured foot
39. Do you love where you live? no 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One
41. Who is your loudest friend? Judi
42. How many dogs do you have? 1
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I hope so
45. What is your favorite book? Don't have just one
46. What is your favorite candy? Lindt Lindor Truffles (white chocolate)
47. What is your favorite sports team? Giants
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I have no idea
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Trying to sleep
50. Can you sing? A little


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 20, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> So repping you for Scrambled Dogs I grew up thinking there wasn't any other kind. I'm driving south next weekend to visit my folks and always try to stop in at Dinglewood for a fix.
> 
> And for anyone reading this and wondering what in the heck is being discussed:
> 
> Lieutenant's Scrambled Dogs (Columbus, GA)



I grew up about a quarter mile from there and passed it every day walking back and forth to grade school. Good times, good times...


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? with hot wings, but not on salad

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? all the time, what the heck aboslutely not 

3. Do you own a gun? no, but i can shoot one. i'm really not helping the "i swear i'm not a redneck" defense am i? 

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? hmm, balls to the wall and say their premium chicken things 

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? absolutely not, my doctor is also a friend =) he's hilarious "trouble sleeping, hmm how about a hammer to knock yourself out, tylenol for pain" lol  

6. What do you think of hot dogs? i love me some burnt hot dogs from the grill. black and shriveled up 

7. Favorite Christmas Song? come all ye faithful 

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? i wake up and i drink cranberry juice idk why. 

9. Can you do push ups? actually from where i work in a hospital and i lift people all of the time, i can do a couple. HAH! betcha didn't know that 

10. Are you a great friend to all? lol, i think everyone loves the sarah. 

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? i don't wear it, it was a ring my granny sue bought me, it's priceless 

12. Favorite hobby? decorating 

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? absolutely not, i wouldn't want that i mean i hear, sarah i wish i was as funny or as witty as you but as far as someone who wants to be me. i wouldn't have that


14. Do you have A.D.D.? No, look a bird! 

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? i worry all of the time 

16. Middle name? Elizabeth, yuck 

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. i'm glad i'm off today, sucks it flooded, and i look like edward scissor hands, in the hair department 

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. i didn't shocker 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink....Cranberry Juice, Water, Diet Coke

20. Current worry right now? does he like me? will i pass nursing school? am i pretty? did i turn coffee pot off, will this spray tan come off. Did we spay the cat lol jk on that last one 

21. Current hate right now? the weather, so yucky 

22. Favorite place to be? sadly enough, work. i love taking care of my little people 

23. How did you bring in the New Year?i worked, so i went around and wished all of my patients happy new year and turned it on the ball dropping 

24. Where would you like to go? To the Moon, Alice, To the Moon 

25. Name three people who will complete this. Lord i don't know 

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? anyone who wants to 

27 What color shirt are you wearing? shocker, white. 

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? NO! that stuff is too hot, this sister has to breathe 

29. Can you whistle? sorta 

30. Favorite color(s)? white and black 

31. Would you be a pirate? wtheck 

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? i'm infamous for my sining you are my sunshine in the shower lmao 

33. Favorite girl's names? Savannah, Anna, Ella, i love older names, 

34. Favorite boy's names? Eli, Matthew 

35. What's in your pocket right now? i have no pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? driving home from work 

37. Best bed sheets as a child? i had some banging cinderella ones 

38. Worst injury you've ever had? tragic, i broke my arm. when i was 4 i fell of a slide

39. Do you love where you live? sorta it's a catch 22, if i was from some where else i'd hate it but you know i've lived here all of my life. and i know EVERYONE ya know? 

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3 

41. Who is your loudest friend? i'm not loud anita, lmao. i just talk alot. anita, or aka kamily 

42. How many dogs do you have? I have too jake is 6 and hateful he's a silky yorkie and sassy she's a yorkie, she's like 15 and she's well too old to care 


43. Does someone have a crush on you? i'd hope i mean i am pretty fly lol  jk 


45. What is your favorite book? oh i love to read, gone with the wind, wuthering heights, mid summers nights dream, the list goes on an on! 

46. What is your favorite candy? homemade buckeyes =) 

47. What is your favorite sports team? say what up UK!. =) yea i went there 

48. What songs do you want played at your funeral? i never think about that 

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? driving home frome work 

50. Can you sing? well, no but can i yes, i can


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Love it

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Nope
3. Do you own a gun? Nope!
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Gross. But if I hafta, the Chicken club

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? yes

6. What do you think of hot dogs? boooo!

7. Favorite Christmas Song? O Holy Night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? COFFEE!!!:wubu:

9. Can you do push ups? What are push ups?

10. Are you a great friend to all? I really try to be. It's a goal.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Earrings from Tina!

12. Favorite hobby? Reading or watching TV (God, that's lame)

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No, but people respect me.

14. Do you have A.D.D.? I wonder sometimes...

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I suffer incredible self doubt.

16. Middle name? Marie.

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I want cold water. I feel insecure. I love my new office space.

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Summer weight yellow down blanket, iced coffee, bath wash

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... Coffee, water, seltzer water

20. Current worry right now? Am I an effective organizer? Can I save money?

21. Current hate right now? My car.

22. Favorite place to be? Outside on a warm, not hot, day.

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drinking with fatties

24. Where would you like to go? South America

25. Name three people who will complete this. Your mom.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? E'ones

27 What color shirt are you wearing? black (like usual)

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? NO! I slide off those mother fuckers.

29. Can you whistle? Yesh.

30. Favorite color(s)? Blue/green and red (never together)

31. Would you be a pirate? Nope, totally sea sick.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Lots of bad pop.

33. Favorite girl's names? I got nothin'

34. Favorite boy's names? Ditto.

35. What's in your pocket right now? Cigarettes, iphone, lip balm, change

36. Last thing that made you laugh? My co-workers

37. Best bed sheets as a child? NKOTB!!!

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken ankle

39. Do you love where you live? Yes! Boston is fun.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One, borrowed from my neighbor with a purple hue.

41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Hmm...Brie? 

42. How many dogs do you have? NA. too lazy/busy

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I think it's possible. I hope.

45. What is your favorite book? Grapes of Wrath

46. What is your favorite candy? Reeses Peanut Butter Cups, Peanut butter M&Ms, Snickers, 

47. What is your favorite sports team? Detroit Red Wings

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Anything by Mumford & Sons

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? SLEEPING! Duh, I'm an old lady.

50. Can you sing? Nope. But I would love to if I had a shred of talent.

Wow, that was boring


----------



## Xutjja (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Sausage Biscuit
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I think they're yummy.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? I hate Xmas songs.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Tea
9. Can you do push ups? No
10. Are you a great friend to all? I'm a great friend to those people that I deem worthy of such.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Probably the tribalisque piece I made recently.
12. Favorite hobby? World of Warcraft
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? In a round about way, yes.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Yes
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My inability to trust other people.
16. Middle name? Marie
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I need to force myself to start concentrating on my work more. I need to fill out some important online forms post-haste. I need to clean.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - I didn't go to the store yesterday.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Water, Lemonade & Tea
20. Current worry right now? Trying to secure a steady source of income.
21. Current hate right now? My inability to change my current living situation.
22. Favorite place to be? In my room.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I don't remember so, it couldn't of been very exciting.
24. Where would you like to go? I'm not a fan of travel.
25. Name three people who will complete this. I've no idea.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I think I'll probably browse them all.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Yes
29. Can you whistle? No
30. Favorite color(s)? Black
31. Would you be a pirate? My father is a pirate so, I suppose that makes me one by heritage.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I don't sing in the shower.
33. Favorite girl's names? Jessica
34. Favorite boy's names? James
35. What's in your pocket right now? I'm not currently wearing pants.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Last night there were several funny jokes made while I was playing League of Legends with friends.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I don't recall having any particularly special bed sheets as a child.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I fell down a flight of stairs into a cement floor.
39. Do you love where you live? I love RI but I hate my current living situation.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 5
41. Who is your loudest friend? Eric
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Yes
45. What is your favorite book? The Invention of Everything Else
46. What is your favorite candy? Chocolate Covered Cherries
47. What is your favorite sports team? I don't play sports.
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Nick Cave - Your Funeral, My Trial
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Playing League of Legends with friends.
50. Can you sing? A little bit.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 20, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> 25. Name three people who will complete this. Your mom.
> 
> 37. Best bed sheets as a child? NKOTB!!!


 
Quoted for awesomeness.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Sometimes. I'm a little indecisive about it.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Who smokes heroin? Seriously? I thought you were supposed to shoot it between your toes until they got gangrene and rotted off . . .
3. Do you own a gun? Yes, but it's at my grandmother's two states over. I do have the ammo though.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Nothing. It all gives me gas (and I'm a vegetarian, althought I've never been sure McDonald's serves real meat)
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Sometimes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I only eat them at ball games. Yes, I know they are so not vegetarian
7. Favorite Christmas Song? What Child Is This or We Three Kings
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee, although it's not the same now that the doctor told me drink decaf
9. Can you do push ups? Girlie ones only.
10. Are you a great friend to all? Only to cats.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Hot pink and silver earings my sister-in-law bought me
12. Favorite hobby? Reading, cats, movies, Dungeons and Dragons
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No, but they like me, they really, really like me.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My inability to trust
16. Middle name? Michelle. One day, my biological father will die for cursing me with that name.
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... The cat is snoring. I need more hours at work. I left the bathroom fan on.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Nothing yesterday, but the day before I bought eyeshadow, lip gloss and tweezers at Sephora
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink... Coffee, Diet Coke, water
20. Current worry right now? Money, and getting a TB test
21. Current hate right now? My roommate leaving his body hair all over the shower
22. Favorite place to be? Riding a bus up Going to the Sun Road in Glacier
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Playing beer pong with water at a friend's
24. Where would you like to go? Europe
25. Name three people who will complete this. My sisters and my mom
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No clue. 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? black, but it has Wonder Woman on it.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Ick. I prefer 650 thread count cotton ones. Just as soft, but you don't slide around.
29. Can you whistle? No
30. Favorite color(s)? Red and pink
31. Would you be a pirate? No. I get sunburnt too easy. I'm pretty damned Irish.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Britney. Lots and lots of Britney
33. Favorite girl's names? Ruth
34. Favorite boy's names? Mark
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My cat when it got into the catnip
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Strawberry Shortcake
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Sprained ankle after I fell out of a bar bathroom.
39. Do you love where you live? Not really.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Two
41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Jill
42. How many dogs do you have? None. Too time consuming.
43. Does someone have a crush on you? The guy at Dungeons and Dragons, but I'm still not asking him out.
45. What is your favorite book? Lord of the Rings (It's one big, long book, dammit!)
46. What is your favorite candy? Twizzlers, Reese's mini peanut butter cups and starburst
47. What is your favorite sports team? Phildelphia Flyers and the Indianapolis Colts
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? It's too early to determine that.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching Scott Pilgrim vs. The World . . . again.

50. Can you sing? Only Red Hot Chili Pepper and Courtney Love songs. We all sing off-key in the same key.


----------



## BlueBurning (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yuppers
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Um no?
3. Do you own a gun? Nope
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- None really but I'll take McNuggets any day.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Nope
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Never understood the like for them
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Rockin' around the Christmas tree
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water or orange juice
9. Can you do push ups? Yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? To those I am friends with I am
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My future wedding band
12. Favorite hobby? Video games
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nopers
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Too serious
16. Middle name? James
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment: I should be working on my thesis, I should be studying for the lsat, I wish I was at home playing minecraft
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday: I bought zero things.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Water, crystal light juice mixes
20. Current worry right now? Finishing thesis on time and getting into law school.
21. Current hate right now? The heavy stompers who live above me.
22. Favorite place to be? At home.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? At a New Years party.
24. Where would you like to go? Iceland or South Africa.
25. Name three people who will complete this. No clue.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? No clue.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No idea
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue
31. Would you be a pirate? It could be a fun life.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever happens to be in my head at the time.
33. Favorite girl's names? Tennessee
34. Favorite boy's names? Tobias
35. What's in your pocket right now? My wallet
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Bill Maher and Jane Lynch reading Anthony Weiner text messages. Link (NSFW)
37. Best bed sheets as a child? My wheres waldo set
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken wrist or knife going through small bit of side of my hand.
39. Do you love where you live? Sk, Canada
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Caitie
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? No clue
45. What is your favorite book? All Too Human: A Political Education by George Stephanopoulos
46. What is your favorite candy? Mini eggs
47. What is your favorite sports team? New York Mets
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Amazing grace
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? Nopers


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? NO
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Negative
3. Do you own a gun? No 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- I don't eat at McDonalds any more. Check out the videos on youtube if you still do. 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No, but it's been a while so I don't really know if I would or wouldn't. 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I eat them too often.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Carol of the Bells 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee
9. Can you do push ups? Yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? Yes, I'm pretty nice. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? No jewelry 
12. Favorite hobby? Music 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Negative
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Not social, very shy. 
16. Middle name? Avery 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment: I hate the humidity right now, this solo is super crazy, and my hunger for joining some type of project. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday: I didn't buy anything yesterday. 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Water, coffee, OJ
20. Current worry right now? An outstanding ticket coming up. I hope I don't lose my license!
21. Current hate right now? My brain. 
22. Favorite place to be? Alone in a quiet room.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Some shitty bar. 
24. Where would you like to go? Scotland, permanently. 
25. Name three people who will complete this. Uhh
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Nobody in particular. 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Cream 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I don't think I have before.
29. Can you whistle? Barely 
30. Favorite color(s)? Grey and rust 
31. Would you be a pirate? Nope.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? A bunch of stuff.
33. Favorite girl's names? Don't have one. 
34. Favorite boy's names? Don't have one. 
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing, I hate having things in my pockets. 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zQjKQvvFMus
37. Best bed sheets as a child? My Atlanta Braves sheets. Go Braves!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Fractured vertebra when I was younger. 
39. Do you love where you live? Yes.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? One
41. Who is your loudest friend? Buddy
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Nah
45. What is your favorite book? Ehh I can't decide. 
46. What is your favorite candy? Sour skittles 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Atlanta Braves
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I have no idea. 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Reading up on OBE's. 
50. Can you sing? Sure, anyone can sing.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

ObiWantsU said:


> I grew up about a quarter mile from there and passed it every day walking back and forth to grade school. Good times, good times...



I'm from across the river (Smiths Station), but a treat as a kid was to go to the Bradley Library and then go get a scrambled dog or an ice cream soda.

Lived in North Atlanta for years too. Thing I miss about Atlanta is Harry's.


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No, but one time in band camp............
3. Do you own a gun? Yes
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? McChicken
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No, I'm a guy, I don't go unless I am dying 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? They are alright
7. Favorite Christmas Song? I want a hippopotamus for christmas
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee
9. Can you do push ups? Yes
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My father's original wedding ring my mother gave e after he passed away
12. Favorite hobby? Weight lifting
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Nope I am the problem bringer
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No.............Squirrel
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Jealousy
16. Middle name? Lynn
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 1. Answering these questions 2. Work 3. Work
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. 1. Gas for my Jeep 2. Strawberry Soda 3. Dairy Queen for my kids and Mom
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. 1. Cofee 2. Water. 3. Water
20. Current worry right now? Money
21. Current hate right now? I don't really hate anything
22. Favorite place to be? Home
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drinking wine and watching tv in Asheville, NC
24. Where would you like to go? Kentucky
25. Name three people who will complete this. The ones I thought would already have so..........
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? all
27 What color shirt are you wearing? White w/Black stripes
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue
31. Would you be a pirate? Yep Red Beard LOL
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? Kayla
34. Favorite boy's names? Colton
35. What's in your pocket right now? Wallet Keys Money Lip Balm Pocket knife
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My kids
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Don't remember
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Open Compound Fracture Right Tib Fib from motorcycle accident in 1983
39. Do you love where you live? No
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Four
41. Who is your loudest friend? John
42. How many dogs do you have? Four three mini schnauzers and a jack russel
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Yes and I am crushing back 
45. What is your favorite book? Don't have just one
46. What is your favorite candy? Reeses peanut butter cups
47. What is your favorite sports team? Atlanta Braves
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Straight to hell by Drivin n Cryin
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? Not at all


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2011)

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> 135. What's in your pocket right now? Wallet Keys Money Lip Balm Pocket knife


 

I read Money as Monkey and I thought, "cool".

Haha.

COFFEE, STAT.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I did this before, but I'm bored and sick, so here goes:

1. Do you like blue cheese? Not just no, HELL NO!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? Several....they shoot nails 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Sausage McMuffin, no egg, add bacon 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No I see them more than most of my family 
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Add chili please 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Carol of the Bells -- Manheim Steamroller 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Diet Dr Pepper 
9. Can you do push ups? Yes...and I'm tall, dark, handsome, and rich to 
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My only jewelry is my wedding ring 
12. Favorite hobby? Don't have one any more 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Used to 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Probably...I had the attention span of a gnat, but the gnat took it back 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I Worry and over Analise too much 
16. Middle name? Not telling 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 1. Three things? Dang! 2. I'm drained 3. Change channels 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. I've not bought anything in over a year 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. 1. Ice Water 2. Diet Dr Pepper. 3. Milk 
20. Current worry right now? Money 
21. Current hate right now? My health 
22. Favorite place to be? Nowhere 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Trying to sleep 
24. Where would you like to go? Greek Islands 
25. Name three people who will complete this. No clue 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Any ladies who include X rated info 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? What shirt? 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I prefer not sliding out of bed 
29. Can you whistle? Somewhat 
30. Favorite color(s)? Depends on what it's on 
31. Would you be a pirate? after all my years I've found
Occupational hazard being my occupations just not around
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Several international treaties prohibit me from singing 
33. Favorite girl's names? Does not compute 
34. Favorite boy's names? Does not compute
35. What's in your pocket right now? What pocket? 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? Probably one of the dogs or cats 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Flannel 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Broken bones from a fall 
39. Do you love where you live? No...not a city person 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Four...I think 
41. Who is your loudest friend? Does not compute 
42. How many dogs do you have? 3 in our wrecking crew 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it 
45. What is your favorite book? Dune 
46. What is your favorite candy? York Peppermint Patty Pieces 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Cincinnati Reds 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Supertramp - Take The Long Way Home Or Coldplay - Viva La Vida 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping 
50. Can you sing? See number 32


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Jun 21, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I read Money as Monkey and I thought, "cool".
> 
> Haha.
> 
> COFFEE, STAT.



Yes I do have a monkey in my pocket. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2011)

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Yes I do have a monkey in my pocket. LOL


 
*LOL*

I stepped into that one.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? :batting:Bleu cheese yes, BLUE cheese no
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? More than 1 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? :eat1:bacon cheddar Angus
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No 
6. What do you think of hot dogs?:smitten: must be eaten baseball-style only 
7. Favorite Christmas Song?:wubu: the Christmas Song~ Nat 'King" Cole 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning?  coffee!!!!
9. Can you do push ups? ah~ do I WANT to do pushups? 
10. Are you a great friend to all? No 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? World Series ring 
12. Favorite hobby? :bow: Concourse-quality Mustang 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No. Well maybe 1. 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Whuuuut? 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Self centered 
16. Middle name? Charles 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. 1. Next question 2. which icon 3. who will care? 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday.1.Graduation gift. 2. gas. 3. Someone's line about a job offer
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. 1. flavored water 2. landshark beer 3. iced tea 
20. Current worry right now? Money 
21. Current hate right now?  my marriage 
22. Favorite place to be? :smitten:in or on the water 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Alseep on the couch 
24. Where would you like to go? Carribean 
25. Name three people who will complete this. The three right ahead of me 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Whoever tells me they read all of mine 
27 What color shirt are you wearing? What shirt? Dk blue polo
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No. 
29. Can you whistle? yes 
30. Favorite color(s)? ROYGBIV 
31. Would you be a pirate? yes, but 200 years too late
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Happy songs 
33. Favorite girl's names? Anything that doesn't end with Bealzebub 
34. Favorite boy's names? Mortimer
35. What's in your pocket right now? wallet, receipt from Lowe's 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? FB site: God, if you give us Ryan Dunn back we'll give you Justin Bieber 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? clean 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? broke a plate glass door~ stitches galore 
39. Do you love where you live? Not as much as where I WANNA live! 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? just 2 
41. Who is your loudest friend? David 
42. How many dogs do you have? none... but I like 'em. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? That'd be a pleasant surprise! 
45. What is your favorite book? The Brass Bell 
46. What is your favorite candy? Hershey's~ w/ or w/o almonds 
47. What is your favorite sports team?:bow: NY Yankees 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Amazing Grace/ In Heaven There Is No Beer 
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping 
50. Can you sing? Some folks at the local karaoke bar seem to like me.


----------



## herin (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yes!
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Quarter Pounder with cheese
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes
6. What do you think of hot dogs? they are good grilled
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Santa Baby
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Anything caffienated
9. Can you do push ups? Yep.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I suppose so...
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't wear much jewelry
12. Favorite hobby? reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Yeah because I'm the bom.com
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Nope.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? My temper
16. Middle name? Michelle
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I like that color. Ouch! No way.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - For once I didn't spend money yesterday.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, diet coke, coffee
20. Current worry right now? When, Lord? When??
21. Current hate right now? Passive agressive BS
22. Favorite place to be? The beach
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Can't remember. 
24. Where would you like to go? The Bermuda Triangle
25. Name three people who will complete this. I haven't a clue.
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? See above
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Reddish
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No...too slippery 
29. Can you whistle? Yep
30. Favorite color(s)? Blue and Green
31. Would you be a pirate? Would? I am a pirate.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Torchy, bluesy songs.
33. Favorite girl's name? Madeline
34. Favorite boy's name? Dunno...
35. What's in your pocket right now? My cell phone.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A client asked me if he should do something telephonically. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I had Strawberry Shortcake sheets.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Spider bite that went septic
39. Do you love where you live? The house? Absofrickenlutely. Rural Kansas? Not so much.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1
41. Who is your loudest friend? Piper
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Several someones
45. What is your favorite book? The Chronicles of Narnia
46. What is your favorite candy? Toffee
47. What is your favorite sports team? New Orleans Saints
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Freebird
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Texting and watching a movie.
50. Can you sing? Yes I can and quite well, if I do say so myself.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Hell no
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? nope
3. Do you own a gun? no
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? nope
6. What do you think of hot dogs? meh
7. Favorite Christmas Song? don't have one.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? tea
9. Can you do push ups? Hell no
10. Are you a great friend to all? i try to be.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? bracelets
12. Favorite hobby? reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Yes, except for my boss. He's an ass.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Only if you put something sparkly in front of me. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I procrastinate to much.
16. Middle name? Dawn
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I have to write my column, I want a drink and vegas in 2.5 weeks
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Tea, and gas... 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... water, tea
20. Current worry right now? work
21. Current hate right now? work
22. Favorite place to be? In bed with a good book or a hot man.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Drinking, dancing and other debauchery. 
24. Where would you like to go? Harry Potter theme park, England, Poland, africa...
25. Name three people who will complete this. me, me, me
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? me
27 What color shirt are you wearing? black
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No 
29. Can you whistle? hell no
30. Favorite color(s)? Red & pink (hot pink)
31. Would you be a pirate? sure, they get to drink on the job, right?
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none
33. Favorite girl's names? Adelaide
34. Favorite boy's names? Joshua
35. What's in your pocket right now? No pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? I don't know...
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I never really took notice of bed sheets as a kid. 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Tie between broken ribs and broken tailbone. Both from falling down stairs and separate incidents. 
39. Do you love where you live? It's ok
40. How many TVs do you have in your house?1
41. Who is your loudest friend? Dee
42. How many dogs do you have? 0 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I'm sure they do...
45. What is your favorite book? Harry Potter Series
46. What is your favorite candy? Aero Bubbles
47. What is your favorite sports team? ummmm.... Hamilton Tigercats
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Bob Marley - Three little birds.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? no no no...


----------



## Kamily (Jun 21, 2011)

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> 24. Where would you like to go? Kentucky




Hmmmm....Now why would you want to go to Kentucky? :batting: :smitten:





RedPhoenix1969 said:


> 43. Does someone have a crush on you? Yes and I am crushing back




Your damn right baby. Im crushing on you big time! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Kamily (Jun 21, 2011)

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Yes I do have a monkey in my pocket. LOL



And what do you call this monkey? :huh: Little T?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow. Haha.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Nope
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Negatory chief 
3. Do you own a gun? No, guns kill people
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Prefer Burger King
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not really
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Yummy treats
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Jingle Bells
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Tea
9. Can you do push ups? Some, not many
10. Are you a great friend to all? I don't think so
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Wedding ring, titanium
12. Favorite hobby? Golf
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Just my kids (i hope)
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No but i do need to be more focused
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Selfishness
16. Middle name? Michael
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.. I'm hungry, Scratch that itch, mmm tea would be nice right now
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Breakfast rolls, crisps, sausages
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Tea, milk and water
20. Current worry right now? Need a job soon
21. Current hate right now? All this reality tv
22. Favorite place to be? Lying in bed with wife and kids on a sunday morning
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Quietly
24. Where would you like to go? Japan
25. Name three people who will complete this? Father, son and the Holy Ghost
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everyone's
27 What color shirt are you wearing? None
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never tried 
29. Can you whistle? In two ways
30. Favorite color(s)? Red
31. Would you be a pirate? Yarrggghh
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever is on the Mp3
33. Favorite girl's names? My daughters
34. Favorite boy's names? My sons
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A joke about pubic hair
37. Best bed sheets as a child? He-Man
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Deep cut on hand
39. Do you love where you live? No
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? Stevie
42. How many dogs do you have? None
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it
45. What is your favorite book? Killing Pablo
46. What is your favorite candy? Rolos
47. What is your favorite sports team? Newcastle United
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Adagio for Strings
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching crap tv
50. Can you sing? Not in the slightest


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 21, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> I think I did this before, but I'm bored and sick, so here goes:
> 
> 4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Sausage McMuffin, no egg, add bacon



I seriously don't think I could make the folks at my local McDonalds understand this concept


----------



## Adrian (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Ooooh yeah! 
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds?- A double cheese burger
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I love them.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Silent Night 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Hot cocoa
9. Can you do push ups? Yes, many of them.
10. Are you a great friend to all? I think so 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My wedding ring
12. Favorite hobby? Radio-controlled model ships
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? No but, when working they respected me as a competent worker.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No but I do need to be more focused, more often.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I talk too much!
16. Middle name? Sherman
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.. How troublesome adult children can be! 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - N.A.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Cool Aid, hot cocoa, coffee & *blue cheese directly from salad dressing bottle!!!!!*
20. Current worry right now? My daughter's car problems
21. Current hate right now? All these reality TV shows!
22. Favorite place to be? Being in bed with wife!
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Quietly with my family
24. Where would you like to go? Back to London, England and Rome, Italy
25. Name three people who will complete this? ???
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? I guess everyone's
27. What color shirt are you wearing? Grey and white stripes
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Not particularly but, I do love flannel sheets in the winter time!
29. Can you whistle? Yes
30. Favorite color(s)? Royal blue
31. Would you be a pirate? Heavens no, why be a crook?
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Bunches of different songs.
33. Favorite girl's names? Jackie
34. Favorite boy's names? Sebastian, Trevor &, Ian
35. What's in your pocket right now? Car keys and some loose change
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My 5th grandson being funny!
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I didnt have favorite sheets. I did have a Native American blanket I loved for many years.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I tore my medial collateral ligament (MCL) playing flag football Nov. 1974.
39. Do you love where you live? I like it, the weather is moderate. I am 90 min. from the ocean and four hours from the snow!
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? My wife Jackie
42. How many dogs do you have? None
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I doubt it?
45. What is your favorite book? The Hunt For Red October
46. What is your favorite candy? Sees Candy's chocolate covered walnuts
47. What is your favorite sports team? The Oakland Raiders (Despite the owner!)
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I have no favorite
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? On the Dimensions web board
50. Can you sing? Not in the slightest but, that doesn't stop me from trying!


----------



## PhillyAnj (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Not even a LITTLE bit!

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No

3. Do you own a gun? No.

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Big Mac

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yup

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Yummm

7. Favorite Christmas Song? O Holy Night

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Iced Tea

9. Can you do push ups? Maybe 3 LOL

10. Are you a great friend to all? To some yes, to all no.

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Silver hoop earrings.

12. Favorite hobby? Playing online

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Sure LOL

14. Do you have A.D.D.? I dont think so

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I have to do everything to the extreme - it's all or nothing.

16. Middle name? Marie

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment.. mmmm chocolate ice cream. almost 10, time for my show, no third thought lol

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - couldnt tell ya! 

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink - Diet Iced Tea, Diet Decaf Iced Tea, Diet Green Iced Tea ( I drink ALOT of Iced Tea)

20. Current worry right now? eh, theres more than 1.

21. Current hate right now? Nothing right this second.

22. Favorite place to be? The beach

23. How did you bring in the New Year? With my fam.

24. Where would you like to go? The beach

25. Name three people who will complete this. No idea.

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? The few before mine LOL

27. What color shirt are you wearing? Black and white

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Yeah

29. Can you whistle? Yup.

30. Favorite color(s)? Pink, Brown, Black

31. Would you be a pirate? No thanks.

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever is in my head.

33. Favorite girl's names? Several

34. Favorite boy's names? I dunno 

35. What's in your pocket right now? nothing, no pockets

36. Last thing that made you laugh? This 4 yr old on TV just said "I want beef jerky" LMAO

37. Best bed sheets as a child? I dunno

38. Worst injury you've ever had? I never really had any serious injuries, but when I was a kid, I had surgery on both legs and was in a cast for 2 1/2 months.

39. Do you love where you live? I like it.

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 6

41. Who is your loudest friend? Not saying, just in case LOL

42. How many dogs do you have? 0

43. Does someone have a crush on you? I would hope so.

45. What is your favorite book? Anything from the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanavich.

46. What is your favorite candy? anything chocolate

47. What is your favorite sports team? EAGLES

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Something really sad. I want everyone to cry! 

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? sleeping.

50. Can you sing? No way. Do I? YES!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't have the patience to read this whole thread, but has anyone answered yes to the heroin question?

Haha.


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? In 1 form..salad dressing

2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Hell no. Haven't you seen "Trainspotting"?

3. Do you own a gun? Yes I do

4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Double Quarter Pounder

5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? No, afraid of the needles they produce. Eeeek!

6. What do you think of hot dogs? Lips and Assholes

7. Favorite Christmas Song? I want a hippopotamus for christmas

8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Iced Coffee

9. Can you do push ups? Yes! " By the power of Greyskull, I have the power!"

10. Are you a great friend to all? I try but some people really piss me off

11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My teardrop cut Moonstone

12. Favorite hobby? Collecting vinyl LP's

13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Hmmm can we take a poll?

14. Do you have A.D.D.? Sometimes 

15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I am the queen of wishful thinking

16. Middle name? Jo

17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. Will he come back? Where is that fucking remote, whatever happened to Counting Crowes?

18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Cigs, Condoms, and lipgloss

19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink- Water, kool-aid (purple) and coffee

20. Current worry right now? Will I get my student aid?

21. Current hate right now? My lack of punctuality

22. Favorite place to be? At a concert

23. How did you bring in the New Year? Trying to sleep on the couch with my EX

24. Where would you like to go? Down South

25. Name three people who will complete this. ummm

26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? The one before mine

27. What color shirt are you wearing? none

28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? ooohhh...yes

29. Can you whistle? YES! * Whistling Sweet child o mine*

30. Favorite color(s)? Purple, and lime green

31. Would you be a pirate? I am

32. What songs do you sing in the shower? I will survive

33. Favorite girl's names? Rowan, Ruby, and Jillian

34. Favorite boy's names? Bonham, Asher, and Hayden

35. What's in your pocket right now? Nekkid, no pockets.

36. Last thing that made you laugh? My pops

37. Best bed sheets as a child? Rainbow Bright

38. Worst injury you've ever had? Right now...smashed my knee and now it has water on it. SCARED

39. Do you love where you live? Yes, Nebraska is the best! *sarcasm*

40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

41. Who is your loudest friend? Danielle

42. How many dogs do you have? 0

43. Does someone have a crush on you? Do you?

45. What is your favorite book? The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy

46. What is your favorite candy? CHOCOLATE

47. What is your favorite sports team? The Cornhuskers

48. What song do you want played at your funeral? "In my life" by the Beatles

49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Reading

50. Can you sing? YES...can't everyone?


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have the patience to read this whole thread, but has anyone answered yes to the heroin question?
> 
> Haha.



Well I did....kinda lol


----------



## Steph78 (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Only in dressing form (and with some wings). 
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? No
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? Big Mac
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? It depends on why I'm going.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Only if they are grilled and on a hot dog bun. 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Silent Night 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Usually tea or water. If I'm treating myself it would be a Soy Chai Tea Latte. 
9. Can you do push ups? Ummm, is this a trick question? 
10. Are you a great friend to all? I hope so. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? Necklace 
12. Favorite hobby? Reading 
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I just started there, so they are not fully aware of my greatness yet.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Sometimes. 
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I'm a procrastinator. 
16. Middle name? Alison 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment. It's Friday. I'm filling out a questionnaire. I need to get a life. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday. Nothing. Yah me! 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink. Sweet tea, water, diet Pepsi 
20. Current worry right now? I really hope I won't have to have surgery on my knee. On the plus side, I did win that game of Hide-n-Go seek with my friend's kids, so it was totally worth it. 
21. Current hate right now? See above. Stupid knee. 
22. Favorite place to be? With friends and family (and not my entire family...just the ones I actually like). 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? Partying like a rock star. 
24. Where would you like to go? Ireland
25. Name three people who will complete this. No clue. 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? All
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Turquoise 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Never have. 
29. Can you whistle? Sadly no. 
30. Favorite color(s)? Purple and red (not together...sorry Red Had ladies). 
31. Would you be a pirate? Sure! Can I get my very own Cap't Jack? 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever is on the radio. 
33. Favorite girl's names? I tend to favor Irish names. 
34. Favorite boy's names? Same as above. 
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothing (no pockets). Although, I generally hate having things in my pockets, so the answer would still be the same. 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? My sister. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Gonna have to agree with activistfatgirl and go with NKOTB! 
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Did I mention my knee problem? 
39. Do you love where you live? Not really
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Two
41. Who is your loudest friend/s? Melissa. Well, she curses the most. Does that count? 
42. How many dogs do you have? Two
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I hope so. 
45. What is your favorite book? To Kill a Mockingbird. 
46. What is your favorite candy? Snickers and gummi bears. 
47. What is your favorite sports team? Washington Redskins 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Amazing Grace
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping because I had to work this morning. 
50. Can you sing? No, but that doesn't stop me from trying.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Never tried it, but I've yet to find a cheese I did not enjoy. 
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No 
3. Do you own a gun? Not me personally, but there's a few in my house. 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds? I don't really eat at Mcdonalds, but their fish filet is pretty good. 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Kosher baby, all the way.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? What Child is This.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee. Iced. Splash of milk and a touch of sugar. 
9. Can you do push ups? yep. 
10. Are you a great friend to all? I try to be. Unless you're a bug. 
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I have this leather band I wear that says "I am enough, and that is revolutionary."
12. Favorite hobby? Dungeons and Dragons! Followed closely by reading the Bible, and being all "oh, I see what you did there ancient Israelite writers, nice one."
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I don't even have a job... 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? I have no idea wha... BUNNY!
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Oh boy...
16. Middle name? Thomas. 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... really fluffy bunnies, why I was given Thomas as a middle name, jobs. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Iced coffee, after hours old spice body wash, and tissues. 
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Water, Coffee, tea. 
20. Current worry right now? finding a job. 
21. Current hate right now? That people are really angry with New York for legalizing Same Sex Marriage. Get over it. 
22. Favorite place to be? In my dorm room. Never going to go there again though... 
23. How did you bring in the New Year? I don't remember really. Sitting on my couch, watching the ball drop. Alone. 
24. Where would you like to go? Jerusalem! Or anywhere in Israel really. 
25. Name three people who will complete this. IDK. I don't think anyone has done this in awhile. 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? ...?
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Salmon. Real men aren't afraid of wearing pink. 
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I like sleeping on regular sheets with satin underwear... 
29. Can you whistle? Like nobodies business. 
30. Favorite color(s)? Pink, brown, blue
31. Would you be a pirate? Oh gods no, so dirty. 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Attempting to sing Adele right now. It's kind of sort of working out right now. 
33. Favorite girl's names? Lily. 
34. Favorite boy's names? Wesley. 
35. What's in your pocket right now? Nothi... OOH, some lint. 
36. Last thing that made you laugh? 1 Girl 5 Gays. love that show. 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? Snapped my left arm in half, shattering one bone, and breaking the other clean in two. Had a metal rod and plate in my arm. I just have the plate now. Woo, Bionic GentleSavage. 
39. Do you love where you live? Ehh, one of the safest cities in the USA ain't too bad. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 5, but only 2 really get regularly used. 
41. Who is your loudest friend? Masha. 
42. How many dogs do you have? 0... right now. 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I can hope so, but who can tell?
45. What is your favorite book? The Bible, probably. But as for regular books... hm... I have too many. 
46. What is your favorite candy? Peanut M&M's are seriously delicious. 
47. What is your favorite sports team? BoSox. 
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I Try, by Macy Gray. Kidding...
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching True Blood!
50. Can you sing? Yea, people tell me I'm really good, but I don't always believe them.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? On hot wings, yes. ;-)
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no 
3. Do you own a gun? NO!
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Chicken Ranch BLT 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Sometimes...
6. What do you think of hot dogs? I like 'em? 
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer! 
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee 
9. Can you do push ups? LMAO...
10. Are you a great friend to all? I do my very best.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? My toe ring
12. Favorite hobby? Cooking/baking
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? Pfft.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? No
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Too kind hearted
16. Middle name? You can ask me privately. 
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... I'm gettin' hungry...I wish Casey Anthony would drop off the face of the earth (yeah watching her trial hah!)...I want a nice, long, hot shower.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - Nothing
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... coffee, coke, water w/lemon
20. Current worry right now? money (like most people)
21. Current hate right now? Government
22. Favorite place to be? The beach
23. How did you bring in the New Year? With my babies.. 
24. Where would you like to go? GREECE! That's my dream trip!
25. Name three people who will complete this. I dunno!
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Everyone
27 What color shirt are you wearing? navy blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? Nope, too slippery! 
29. Can you whistle? quietly, yeah...
30. Favorite color(s)? black, deep red, purple, silver
31. Would you be a pirate? Nah... 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Uh, none?
33. Favorite girl's names? My kids...I have all girls hah!
34. Favorite boy's names? Nathaniel
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? my youngest daughter 
37. Best bed sheets as a child? hell, I can't remember!
38. Worst injury you've ever had? when my gallbladder ruptured. OUCH!
39. Do you love where you live? I dunno...I do like my apartment and the peace and quiet of the mountains. 
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 1 at the moment.
41. Who is your loudest friend? Not a friend, but my daughter Mel.
42. How many dogs do you have? nada 
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Pfft.
45. What is your favorite book? I love a lot of books, so that's hard to pin down.
46. What is your favorite candy? my homemade peanut butter fudge. ;-)
47. What is your favorite sports team? I normally hate sports, but I DO love UK Wildcats basketball!
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? No funeral....
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Watching TV and playing a computer game.
50. Can you sing? Nah, but I do it anyway! HAH!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 30, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? No.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? Negative.
3. Do you own a gun? Nope.
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds: I'm good with just the little dollar mcdoubles.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Yes. I hate the doctors office along with needles and shots.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? They are good once in awhile. I don't like eating them often.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? I love all Christmas songs, I can't pick just one, but if I absolutely had to, it'd probably either be Silent Night or Oh come, Oh come Emmanuel.
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Apple Juice or coffee
9. Can you do push ups? Girl pushups. 
10. Are you a great friend to all? Everyone is a friend of mine unless they don't want to be.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? A necklace my ex got for me.
12. Favorite hobby? Performing.
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I don't work.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Naw.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? Lack of self confidence.
16. Middle name? Joan
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment: I hate this headache. I am tired. I am sore.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday: Ice cream. That's it.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink: Water, coffee, apple juice.
20. Current worry right now? If I can get my new phone today or not.
21. Current hate right now? The morning.
22. Favorite place to be? On stage, performing.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? With my ex, sitting at home, watching the ball drop.
24. Where would you like to go? Hawaii.
25. Name three people who will complete this. Uhh.. 
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? Nobody in particular.
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Black.
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? I don't think I have before.
29. Can you whistle? Barely.
30. Favorite color(s)? Purple and baby blue.
31. Would you be a pirate? I am a pirate.  Argh.
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Whatever comes to mind or whatever I'm listening to.
33. Favorite girl's names? Harmony and Melody
34. Favorite boy's names? Hayden and Miles
35. What's in your pocket right now? I don't have pants on.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? I can't remember. It's a new day. Probably something I was watching last night.
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I think I had some sort of Cartoon Network sheets.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? My throat after a tonsillectomy. I was a bleeder.
39. Do you love where you live? No.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? Three.
41. Who is your loudest friend? I'm pretty sure I'm the loudest of all my friends, but if not me, Amanda.
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Not that I'm aware of.
45. What is your favorite book? I can't choose.
46. What is your favorite candy? Snickers.
47. What is your favorite sports team? Detroit Red Wings
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? I have no idea.
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Playing video games.
50. Can you sing? That's what I'm planning on doing with my life, so I'd say so.


----------



## sw33tness3 (Jul 3, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? no
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? no 
3. Do you own a gun? bb gun
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- double cheeseburger. not the mcdouble.. i want 2 slices of cheese damnit! lol
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? not usually
6. What do you think of hot dogs? depends on the day
7. Favorite Christmas Song? jingle bells
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? something with caffeine.. be it coffee... pop.. or tea
9. Can you do push ups? lol
10. Are you a great friend to all? i try
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? dont wear jewelry
12. Favorite hobby? dont really have any hobbies.......
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? lol no
14. Do you have A.D.D.? no
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? im too much of a pushover
16. Middle name? janette
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... need sleep. but my room is too hot.. eh when i get done with this im going to bed. fuck it.
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - nothin.. im broke
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... tea.. pop.. water
20. Current worry right now? money
21. Current hate right now? the fact that its been over a year looking for a job and noone will even give me a chance.
22. Favorite place to be? at home
23. How did you bring in the New Year? surfin the net
24. Where would you like to go? switzerland
25. Name three people who will complete this. you you and you
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? everyone
27 What color shirt are you wearing? dark blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? no
29. Can you whistle? yeah when im sucking in air. lol
30. Favorite color(s)? purple
31. Would you be a pirate? no
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? i dont sing in the shower
33. Favorite girl's names? anayeli marie
34. Favorite boy's names? austin or justin levi
35. What's in your pocket right now? no pockets
36. Last thing that made you laugh? a video i was watching
37. Best bed sheets as a child? umm i dunno
38. Worst injury you've ever had? sunburns....back/shoulders covered in huge blisters LOL 
39. Do you love where you live? depends on the day
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2
41. Who is your loudest friend? tiarra
42. How many dogs do you have? 3
43. Does someone have a crush on you? i hope so
45. What is your favorite book? She's Come Undone
46. What is your favorite candy? twix
47. What is your favorite sports team? dont have a fav.. gonna go with my home team.. broncos!
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? eh.. i dunno. havent really thought about it
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? playin frontierville
50. Can you sing? no.. but i do anyways


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 12, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? Yep
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? I...don't...think....so,but 91-97 is pretty hazy so...
3. Do you own a gun? Feel lucky punk?Well, do ya?
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- double cheeseburger 
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? no
6. What do you think of hot dogs? Great cheap meal
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Silent Night
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Coffee
9. Can you do push ups? Only when I'm on top
10. Are you a great friend to all? I would like to think so
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I don't wear jewelry
12. Favorite hobby? playing guitar
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? no 
14. Do you have A.D.D.? what? no
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? my apathy and lack of ambition
16. Middle name? Donald
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... What do I want to do to accompany that bass riff?Will I get laid later?No,seriously I wonder if she will be in the mood?
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - nothing at all
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Coffee,iced tea,whiskey
20. Current worry right now? that things will stay the same
21. Current hate right now? too apathetic to hate
22. Favorite place to be? in a Texas beer joint laughing with my friends and loading the jukebox
23. How did you bring in the New Year? with Dick Clark on tv
24. Where would you like to go? Europe and Australia
25. Name three people who will complete this. No idea
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? noone in particular
27 What color shirt are you wearing? blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? makes me no difference
29. Can you whistle? Yep
30. Favorite color(s)? blue,black,green
31. Would you be a pirate? why would you not be a pirate is a better question
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? none unless it is one I'm working on
33. Favorite girl's names? don't have one
34. Favorite boy's names? don't have one
35. What's in your pocket right now? nothing
36. Last thing that made you laugh? a post on this forum
37. Best bed sheets as a child? way too many beers ago to try and remember something like that
38. Worst injury you've ever had? pulled every muscle in my upper and lower back at the same time
39. Do you love where you live? for the most part
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3 or 4
41. Who is your loudest friend? none of my friends is all that loud
42. How many dogs do you have? 2
43. Does someone have a crush on you? I don't think so
45. What is your favorite book? tie On the Road, or Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
46. What is your favorite candy? sea-salt and caramel truffles
47. What is your favorite sports team? I enjoy a well played game,but could care less about the teams.But do have a soft spot for the Houston Texans and Dallas Cowboys
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Angel by Hendrix into Little Wing, SRV version
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Sleeping
50. Can you sing? not a bit,but I refuse to let a decided lack of talent stop me


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> 46. What is your favorite candy? sea-salt and caramel truffles


 

Yum! :eat2:


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 13, 2011)

1. Do you like blue cheese? I've never gotten beyond the smell to actually taste it.
2. Have you ever smoked heroin? No
3. Do you own a gun? Not until phase pistols come out. 
4. Favorite sandwich at McDonalds- Grilled chicken with nothing on it.
5. Do you get nervous before doctor appointments? Not usually.
6. What do you think of hot dogs? They have to be nearly burnt with tons of sauerkraut to be edible.
7. Favorite Christmas Song? Baby It's Cold Outside - Louis Armstrong and Velma Middleton
8. What do you prefer to drink in the morning? Water
9. Can you do push ups? I can do "girl push ups."
10. Are you a great friend to all? Well, I don't go around kicking random people. I'm sure that's close enough.
11. What's your favorite piece of jewelry? I have this ridiculous Green Lantern necklace I made. I love it. I wear it way too often and I'm pretty sure the figure of John Stewart was 
totally stolen from a kid, but I cannot guarantee it.
12. Favorite hobby? reading
13. Do you work with people who idolize you? I work alone, so yeah, definitely. There's a lot of adoration going on too. It's pretty nice.
14. Do you have A.D.D.? Not at all.
15. What's one trait that you hate about yourself? I have issues with taking things seriously. 
16. Middle name? Marie. It's awful. For some reason that has resulted in people changing it to Maria and singing songs from West Side Story to me. It's awful.
17. Name 3 thoughts at this exact moment... Billy Joel is a genius. Little dogs exist only to yap endlessly. I really need to put pants on. 
18. Name 3 things you bought yesterday - A bottle of water... and that's it.
19. Name 3 drinks you regularly drink.... Water, orange juice, and Diet Pepsi
20. Current worry right now? Someone coming over before I do toss on pants.
21. Current hate right now? Heat
22. Favorite place to be? With family.
23. How did you bring in the New Year? With a hangover.
24. Where would you like to go? London
25. Name three people who will complete this. ?, ??, and ???
26. Whose answer do you want to read the most? ??
27 What color shirt are you wearing? Blue
28. Do you like sleeping on satin sheets? No
29. Can you whistle? Sort of, but only when nobody is around for me to prove it.
30. Favorite color(s)? Red, black, brown
31. Would you be a pirate? Can I be a pirate that showers regularly and does not have to risk scurvy? 
32. What songs do you sing in the shower? Blister in the Sun 
33. Favorite girl's names? Annabel
34. Favorite boy's names? Seth
35. What's in your pocket right now? I hate to keep bringing up the pants situation, but... yeah, no pockets.
36. Last thing that made you laugh? A photo
37. Best bed sheets as a child? I don't remember any. I had glow in the dark solar system sheets, but it's more like still have than had.
38. Worst injury you've ever had? I got my hand smashed in a van's sliding door. It sucked.
39. Do you love where you live? Yes.
40. How many TVs do you have in your house? 3
41. Who is your loudest friend? Too hard to pick. They're equally obnoxious.
42. How many dogs do you have? 0
43. Does someone have a crush on you? Definitely not.
45. What is your favorite book? Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
46. What is your favorite candy? Nerds
47. What is your favorite sports team? Dallas Mavericks
48. What song do you want played at your funeral? Tired of Waiting For You - The Kinks
49. What were you doing 12 AM last night? Showering
50. Can you sing? Well, I was once told I sound like a monster when I sing. He never claimed it was a tone deaf monster, so I took it as a compliment.


----------

